# Fitness & Exercise Support Group



## Cat-a-Tonic

Let's all support each other in our quests to get healthier and fitter!  We can fight this thing one workout at a time.    Let's share information and advice in here about stretching and strengthening our bodies to be as healthy as they can be.  Let's get strong!  Who's with me?


----------



## AlliRuns

I've decided that as part of my comeback into running, I am streaking for 60 days. I'm on day 3.

The only rule to streaking is you must run every day during your intended streak. It can be as little a a km, but you have to run.


----------



## Beach bum

Hello 
This is a good idea. ika:

I have recently started exercising again. I had to stop last year when I was ill, the ten minute walk to work used to leave me exhausted - and a few times I had to stop to rest or even be sick on the way ( so embarrassing).

But now I am feeling relatively normal and have put all my weight back on so it seems like a good plan to get fit again.

I have been jogging, rowing and doing circuit training (sit-ups, squats ect) for four weeks now. Definitely feeling the benefit already, but I do worry about doing too much, draining my resources or even hurting my insides by stretching/ pulling them too much while they are still trying to heal - is that possible ? 

Anyway bug hugs to anyone who is getting back on the treadmill so to speak


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Beach Bum, I would think you probably could do some damage if you overdo it or do too much too quickly.  Build yourself back up slowly, push yourself if you feel able to but don't ignore pain.  I'm sure it all depends on your specific illness and variables such as whether you've had surgery, etc - personally I cannot jog due to hip arthritis and sometimes even walking is problematic, but I find that I can lift weights just fine and I can ride the bike and do the elliptical without any pain.  Generally speaking, just listen to your body and take things slowly at first, and if a specific exercise hurts or causes trouble then try something else instead.  I would think that if you've been doing those exercises for 4 weeks now and you haven't had any problems, it should be fine to continue on.  I'm not a doctor or fitness expert, just a fitness enthusiast, so this is just my experience and opinion of course.  If you have concerns about doing damage, I would say check with your doc to be sure.

Alli, best of luck on the streak!  You can do it!


----------



## Ya noy

AlliRuns said:


> I've decided that as part of my comeback into running, I am streaking for 60 days. I'm on day 3.
> 
> The only rule to streaking is you must run every day during your intended streak. It can be as little a a km, but you have to run.


Just FYI , in the U.S., streaking is normally defined as running through crowds of people buck naked, for the shock effect.  

I am assuming the Canadian definition is somewhat different.  

On the bike forums I belong to,cyclists post pictures of their bicycles posed in various positions and they call it "bike porn".


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Two questions:

(1) What is the current status of everyone's IBS/IBD condition (mildly active, severely active, in remission, sketchy...)?

(2) How many days a week are you all exercising and for how long each day?...

I'm always curious to know how much effort/energy folks are putting into their routine especially at the beginning.

Mine was severely active a few weeks ago...slowly becoming mildly active. New meds. And I am trying to incorporate at least 15 - 20 min of exercise every other day in hopes of increasing that in the coming weeks. This flare wiped me out so right now I get worn out very easily. Starting small....

Stretching
Body Resistance weight training and light weights
Walking more where possible
Being more active around the house instead of just sitting on my sofa all day.

I want to put 15min of the elliptical somewhere in there at least once or twice a week. But I'm working up to that.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Chicago, I'd be happy to oblige.  

1.  IBD is in remission!  GERD and arthritis not so well controlled though so I'm still having to work around health issues in the gym.

2.  I've been working out regularly for about 2 years now, ever since I've been in remission.  I started out at 2 days per week, lifting very light weights.  I would go to the gym on my lunch hour, so subtracting the time it took me to change into my workout clothes and then back into my work clothes, I was working out for probably about 40 mins a day 2x per week in the beginning.  I slowly & gradually ramped up the intensity and the frequency of my workouts.  Now, I'm up to working out 5 or 6 days every week, fairly intense and alternating weights & cardio for about an hour each session.  I probably still spend about 40 mins on the actual intense exercise and another 20 mins total on other things like warming up, stretching, and cooling down.


----------



## AlliRuns

Ya noy said:


> Just FYI , in the U.S., streaking is normally defined as running through crowds of people buck naked, for the shock effect.
> 
> I am assuming the Canadian definition is somewhat different.
> 
> On the bike forums I belong to,cyclists post pictures of their bicycles posed in various positions and they call it "bike porn".


Ya Noy, Streaking to runners is entirely different.

I also bike, know all about Bike Porn


----------



## Beach bum

1 : I would say I am in remission. My inflammation markers are back to normal and I have no pain or problems day to day. I have occasional days when I feel bloated or sick with some discomfort and even more rarely days when I have mild D. (D was never really one of my problems though luckily.)   

2 : Until recently my exercise was the walk (usually fast as I am late) to work everyday and then walking the dogs in the evenings.

I have added a light jog (15-20 mins) on Tuesday nights - usually with the dogs which is fun. On Thursday I jog down to the rowing club and do circuit training (30 seconds each of about 7 different exercises 2 or 3 times through) followed by 20 mins on the rowing machine and a jog home. Sundays we jog down and go out on the water for 45 mins to an hour then jog back.


----------



## AlliRuns

CrohnsChicago said:


> Two questions:
> 
> (1) What is the current status of everyone's IBS/IBD condition (mildly active, severely active, in remission, sketchy...)?
> 
> (2) How many days a week are you all exercising and for how long each day?...
> 
> I'm always curious to know how much effort/energy folks are putting into their routine especially at the beginning.
> 
> Mine was severely active a few weeks ago...slowly becoming mildly active. New meds. And I am trying to incorporate at least 15 - 20 min of exercise every other day in hopes of increasing that in the coming weeks. This flare wiped me out so right now I get worn out very easily. Starting small....
> 
> Stretching
> Body Resistance weight training and light weights
> Walking more where possible
> Being more active around the house instead of just sitting on my sofa all day.
> 
> I want to put 15min of the elliptical somewhere in there at least once or twice a week. But I'm working up to that.


My issues have mostly been fistulas until the past 6 months when I started having other intestinal symptoms that put me out of running for a few months. I've been doing better, but I still have bad days. Also my abdomen is so swollen right now that I'm calling it Igor :ywow:

Like I said above, I'm going to attempt a run streak, so I will be running every day, even if it's only 1km for the next 60 days. But I'm still obeying the rules of base building, so I will only be increasing by 10km per week. Last week was my first week back to running, and I only ran a total of 25km, the shortest day was 2km, and the longest day was 10km. No intensity yet. 

I also cycle 3-4 times a week and do weights twice per week.. just legs and core, runner specific stuff.  We still have snow, so riding has been indoors, though there was a day a few weeks ago where all the snow had melted and it was 5 degrees so I managed to sneak in a ride outside (didn't like having to clean all the grit out of my drivetrain afterwards though).


----------



## Beach

(1) I'd say I'm in the middle range of being mildly active to being in remission.  I'm hoping in the near future that I'll be able to graduate from the SCD/paleo diet school and move on into the wider world of normal bowel people activities.  

(2)  I'm often tired and fatigued when I exercise - and even when I rest for that matter.  I make it a point though to do my best to push through the discomfort and exercise some each day.  My weekly workout routine is: 

Weight lift twice a week for around an hour each time
Place tennis twice a week @ 90 minutes a time
Go for a walk around the block most days.  The walk typically takes 40 minutes.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I would say mildly active. And I am currently working out for about 30mins twice a week


----------



## plaidknitter

I'm at the beginning of a flare and trying to nip it in the bud using the SCD. I'm not exercising at all right now, but I would like to get back into doing something gentle like maybe yoga. With the nausea, joint pain, and abdominal pain, I haven't felt up to doing much. 


 & autocorrect...


----------



## Ya noy

AlliRuns said:


> Ya Noy, Streaking to runners is entirely different.
> 
> I also bike, know all about Bike Porn


Cool!  What type of riding do you do?  With all the weather and snow, right now I've just been riding my old commuter bike--a Schwinn Supersport I bought at a rummage sale many years ago, but it's cro-moly, and for an old bike, fairly light weight and rides in ice and snow rather well.  

I bought my road/tri bike at a rummage sale too, but it's an Airborne W.A.S.P., designed for shorter women, like myself.  Basically looks like this:






You can't tell from the photo, but it's so tiny it looks like more like a toy.  Mine is somewhat modified though for long distance trail riding.  I changed the wheel set to accommodate slightly wider tires, along with swapping the ultegra triple chainset for 105 double. Shifts smoother, rides better on trails with less flats, while still only weighing in at under 18 lbs.  It's older and a little beat up, but titanium frames are virtually bulletproof and not subject to the fatigue of aluminum and carbon frames. 

Could race with it, but mostly, it enables me to keep pace with other riders, and my husband.  He's 6'2" and has a lot more strength and power than I do. To even us out, he rides a mountain bike, and can still keep pace with other road bikers.


----------



## AlliRuns

Ya noy said:


> Cool!  What type of riding do you do?  With all the weather and snow, right now I've just been riding my old commuter bike--a Schwinn Supersport I bought at a rummage sale many years ago, but it's cro-moly, and for an old bike, fairly light weight and rides in ice and snow rather well.
> 
> I bought my road/tri bike at a rummage sale too, but it's an Airborne W.A.S.P., designed for shorter women, like myself.  Basically looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the photo, but it's so tiny it looks like more like a toy.  Mine is somewhat modified though for long distance trail riding.  I changed the wheel set to accommodate slightly wider tires, along with swapping the ultegra triple chainset for 105 double. Shifts smoother, rides better on trails with less flats, while still only weighing in at under 18 lbs.  It's older and a little beat up, but titanium frames are virtually bulletproof and not subject to the fatigue of aluminum and carbon frames.
> 
> Could race with it, but mostly, it enables me to keep pace with other riders, and my husband.  He's 6'2" and has a lot more strength and power than I do. To even us out, he rides a mountain bike, and can still keep pace with other road bikers.


I ride road now, I use to mtn bike when I was younger, but when I joined the military, I didn't want to get hurt, so I bought a road bike. Now that I'm going to be released, I guess I could get back into Mtn biking again.. haha.

My current ride is a 2012 Cannondale Supersix Ultegra. My previous bike was an aluminum/carbon mix, and I much prefer the full carbon frame on rides over 100km.:ybiggrin:


----------



## Ya noy

AlliRuns said:


> I ride road now, I use to mtn bike when I was younger, but when I joined the military, I didn't want to get hurt, so I bought a road bike. Now that I'm going to be released, I guess I could get back into Mtn biking again.. haha.
> 
> My current ride is a 2012 Cannondale Supersix Ultegra. My previous bike was an aluminum/carbon mix, and I much prefer the full carbon frame on rides over 100km.:ybiggrin:


Nice!  Oh, don't they make those now with electronic shifting?  I haven't been able to find any bikes equipped with the Ultegra Di2 at the local bike shops, and have been dying to try it out.  Of course, even if they did, none of the bikes would fit me properly anyway, but still... 

I've always had a sizing problem, and I'm not about to order an expensive bike, because they normally can't be returned.  Even if they could, don't think I'd be able to bring myself to put a bike shop through the expense, and I'd end up stuck with a ride I didn't enjoy.  So I've never had the opportunity to even test ride a full carbon frame.  

Wasn't that I didn't like the Ultegra, but it was the wrong crank length, and here in the great flat Midwest, there's no real need for a triple anyway.  I went with 105s because they're kind of the bare minimum for acceptance with some of the riding clubs.  For some reason, they don't give my husband a hard time about his mountain bike though. Maybe they're still trying to figure out how he can keep pace on a 50 lb. bike with those gigantic nubby tires. I wonder that myself. 

I had a carbon wheelset, Zipp 404s, but the balance just wasn't right, so I had to return them. bike shops don't stock much variety for 650 wheelsets, so I haven't even been able to go that route. When and if I ever find another bike, I Think I would much prefer 700s.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I am a totally casual biker so I have nothing fancy.  The coolest feature about my bike is that it's, um, blue.  And it has a bell and a basket.    I have a Schwinn Prestige which looks like this:





It's nice for just riding around the city.  I haven't ridden it for more than about 5 or 6 miles at a time.  I just ride it to the farmer's market, zoo, by the lake, etc.  It's not fancy at all but it does the job and it's pretty cute.  And clearly I know nothing about biking because "cute" and "blue" are the only descriptive words I can say about my bike.    But I like to ride it, it's fun and it's definitely good exercise!


----------



## Ya noy

cat,

That's one sweet little cruiser   and they've become rather popular, unfortunately, that makes them stealable as well--especially in a college town like Madison.  So I hope you carry a good lock.  

 I've always been partial to Schwinns, but my old 10 speed is virtually theft proof by the simple virtue that no self-respecting bike thief would be caught dead on it. It's what I like the best about it. Mine has a back rack with attaching bag, but I feel the front baskets are more practical, especially for grocery shopping.  

Cruisers are really nice and comfy for riding around town, and taking in some scenery, especially since you're not all bent over.  The steel frame, front suspension and wider tires, is heavier, but that also makes it easier on your joints and bottom - the ride is a lot less jarring. If only traveling a couple of miles, this type of bicycle actually provides a more strenuous workout.  I understand the stock seat is not the best, but you can always add a gel cover.  I believe it's a 7 speed with SRAM shifting, which is more than sufficient for Wisconsin terrain.

So as long as you're not trying to looking to compete in the Tour de France, or ride up Pike's Peak, cruisers have a lot of really great features, including their price, because they're also very affordable.  Plus, of course, they're cute!


----------



## Jer

I'm a gym rat.   I quit drinking in 2002 after drinking heavily for 5-6 years straight and decided I needed to change my habbits.  I traded in happy hour for the gym.  

I enjoy lifting weights, pushing myself to see what I can do.   I lift 4 days a week, about 40-45min.

I was out for about 6 weeks because I was just too shot to go.  My elbows were so bad I could barely pick up my 25lb daughter and then I flared pretty bad.
That is by far the longest I've gone out of the gym in the past 11 years.   I'm about 3 weeks back now, trying to get back to where I was before AND THEN SOME!


----------



## AlliRuns

Ya noy said:


> Nice!  Oh, don't they make those now with electronic shifting?  I haven't been able to find any bikes equipped with the Ultegra Di2 at the local bike shops, and have been dying to try it out.  Of course, even if they did, none of the bikes would fit me properly anyway, but still...
> 
> I've always had a sizing problem, and I'm not about to order an expensive bike, because they normally can't be returned.  Even if they could, don't think I'd be able to bring myself to put a bike shop through the expense, and I'd end up stuck with a ride I didn't enjoy.  So I've never had the opportunity to even test ride a full carbon frame.
> 
> Wasn't that I didn't like the Ultegra, but it was the wrong crank length, and here in the great flat Midwest, there's no real need for a triple anyway.  I went with 105s because they're kind of the bare minimum for acceptance with some of the riding clubs.  For some reason, they don't give my husband a hard time about his mountain bike though. Maybe they're still trying to figure out how he can keep pace on a 50 lb. bike with those gigantic nubby tires. I wonder that myself.
> 
> I had a carbon wheelset, Zipp 404s, but the balance just wasn't right, so I had to return them. bike shops don't stock much variety for 650 wheelsets, so I haven't even been able to go that route. When and if I ever find another bike, I Think I would much prefer 700s.


I don't have the electronic shift version, just the regular ultegra, it's still pretty sweet. I have a 48cm frame, so no 650 wheelset. I did have to get a little stem though so it would fit properly. The only thing I don't like about my bike is the wheels, the stock wheels are Krysiums. This summer I am going to get Fulcrum racing zeros


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ya noy, I do have a decent lock (I have a "u" type lock that got good reviews on amazon).  I also did replace the original seat with a cushy gel one and that's made a lot of difference, it's so much nicer.  I'm definitely not trying to ride the Tour de France or anything, I'm lucky if I can ride all the way through the arboretum.    And yeah, I specifically chose that style of bike because you're not all hunched over on it, I wanted to be able to sit more upright to take some strain off of my back.  And it was definitely affordable, I got it on amazon last year.  I don't see it on there anymore but I know I paid less than $200 for it.  And yes, it's got a 7 speed shifter thingy where you twist the left handle to shift, kind of like on a motorcycle.  I like that a lot!  For the price, it's a good bike for me.  And yeah, it is totally cute.  

Jer, I really like lifting weights too, it's my favorite form of exercise.  I hope you can get back into fighting form soon - good for you for getting right back to it so soon after flaring!  And that's great that you quit drinking and replaced it with a healthier alternative, I'm sure your body thanks you for that.


----------



## Ya noy

AlliRuns said:


> I don't have the electronic shift version, just the regular ultegra, it's still pretty sweet. I have a 48cm frame, so no 650 wheelset. I did have to get a little stem though so it would fit properly. The only thing I don't like about my bike is the wheels, the stock wheels are Krysiums. This summer I am going to get Fulcrum racing zeros


Krysium wheels are pretty sweet wheels, but I understand the desire to upgrade.   Unfortunately with 650 wheels, my options are limited.  They're no longer as popular and many manufacturers have dropped them completely. My bike came with Bontrager XX Racing Lite Wheels, but they didn't properly accommodate the slightly wider Terry Tellus tires, so I had a wheelset built. It's still fairly light weight, but rides better, with less flats on the limestone trails. The Bontragers were already well used when I bought the bike, so a wheelset for the road would be great.  I'd love 700s, but with smaller bikes, there's also the toe overhang issue, so...

Cat,

I put an adjustable stem on my old Schwinn Super sport that enables me to ride in more of an upright position for cruising around town, but no nearly as well as you can on a Cruiser bike.  I don't even own a lock for my Schwinn.  I figure anyone desperate enough to steal it obviously needs it more than I do.   I bought a nice thick gel seat for my Schwinn too. Makes a world of difference, doesn't it?  

Cruiser bikes also enable you to ride almost any terrain, while road bikes are very limited.  My sister lives in Florida and has these huge balloon type tires on her Cruiser bike that rides in sand on the beach.  

I have a set of strapless toe clips I often use for my commuter bike. They don't work as well, but they're a lot cheaper and you can wear your regular shoes.  They're also easier to slip in and out of, more practical for leisure riding.  The plastic ones have too much "give", so the metal ones work better.  if you're thinking of trying clips, see link:  http://www.bgcycles.com/stainless-toe-clips.html

They enable you to use more of your front leg muscles, and add just enough additional power for climbing hills.  if you shop around, you can usually find them a whole lot cheaper, mine were under $10.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks Ya Noy, I will look around for clips like those.  I need to place an amazon order soon anyway (I'm almost out of Calmoseptine!) so I'll look there for sure.  And yes, the gel seat absolutely makes a huge difference.  I rode my bike once with the stock seat and my booty was pretty sore (and it's taken enough abuse for one lifetime already) so I went right to the store and bought the cushiest gel seat they had.  My bike has a quick-release on the seat too, so I bring it with me when I lock my bike.  I don't want anyone to steal my bike or my gel seat!  Either one would be a tragedy!

What does everyone else do for music when you're working out?  I used to use my old ipod classic, which is a bit big and heavy.  It's really old though and started slowly dying (sometimes it gets weird error messages, like it'll say it can't detect the battery charge even though the battery is fully charged, etc).  So a couple months ago I got an ipod shuffle as it's small and was well within in my price range.  I like it, it's good for working out, but it bothers me that it can only hold 2 GB and therefore can't hold my entire music collection.  I was thinking about maybe getting a 16 GB ipod nano as that would hold all my music, but I've read mixed reviews.  Anybody have a nano?  Or another mp3 player that you really like?  Specifically one that is great for working out with?  Or should I just stick with my shuffle and switch around my playlists frequently enough that it doesn't get stale?


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Thanks Ya Noy, I will look around for clips like those.  I need to place an amazon order soon anyway (I'm almost out of Calmoseptine!) so I'll look there for sure.  And yes, the gel seat absolutely makes a huge difference.  I rode my bike once with the stock seat and my booty was pretty sore (and it's taken enough abuse for one lifetime already) so I went right to the store and bought the cushiest gel seat they had.  My bike has a quick-release on the seat too, so I bring it with me when I lock my bike.  I don't want anyone to steal my bike or my gel seat!  Either one would be a tragedy!
> 
> What does everyone else do for music when you're working out?  I used to use my old ipod classic, which is a bit big and heavy.  It's really old though and started slowly dying (sometimes it gets weird error messages, like it'll say it can't detect the battery charge even though the battery is fully charged, etc).  So a couple months ago I got an ipod shuffle as it's small and was well within in my price range.  I like it, it's good for working out, but it bothers me that it can only hold 2 GB and therefore can't hold my entire music collection.  I was thinking about maybe getting a 16 GB ipod nano as that would hold all my music, but I've read mixed reviews.  Anybody have a nano?  Or another mp3 player that you really like?  Specifically one that is great for working out with?  Or should I just stick with my shuffle and switch around my playlists frequently enough that it doesn't get stale?


I have an iPod shuffle, I only use it in the gym or on my bike trainer, never for running outside. I like it because it's small and I can clip it on.


----------



## hawkeye

CrohnsChicago said:


> Two questions:
> 
> (1) What is the current status of everyone's IBS/IBD condition (mildly active, severely active, in remission, sketchy...)?
> 
> (2) How many days a week are you all exercising and for how long each day?...


1. I'd take sketchy (or somewhere in between remission and somewhat mildly active).  I was in remission until 2009 but then had a few flares that required prednisone, but haven't had a flare requiring pred in a year.

2.  Right now trying to run evety second day or three times a week, following a learn to run program as found in the book "Running Start to Finish" (my wife's from a couple of marathons and a few halves) to get back into it. Just started Sunday so doing 10 sets of running 1 minute, walking for 1 minute followed by leg stretches.


----------



## prettykitty

CrohnsChicago said:


> Two questions:
> 
> (1) What is the current status of everyone's IBS/IBD condition (mildly active, severely active, in remission, sketchy...)?
> 
> (2) How many days a week are you all exercising and for how long each day?...
> 
> I'm always curious to know how much effort/energy folks are putting into their routine especially at the beginning.


Hi!  I'm in remission, and I currently run 4-5 days a week, my shortest run being 3mi, and my longest 12mi (I'm doing a half marathon in a couple weeks!).  And I do mat pilates at the gym once a week.  Trying to incorporate more strength training into my routine -- just a matter of squeezing it in!

When my Crohn's was active, I stopped running altogether because I was afraid to be out on a run somewhere with no access to a toilet.  And even after my symptoms were under control, it was about a year and a half before I got back into running -- fear can be a very powerful disincentive!  I started back up very slowly in 2011 -- 3 days a week for 20 min doing the run-walk thing (run one minute, walk one minute), and slowly increased the overall length of the workout and duration of the run portion.

I now try to do a race every month -- 5K, 10K, 15K or half marathon.  I've been thinking about training for a marathon, but not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger just yet...  Has anyone here participated in Team Challenge through CCFA?


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Thanks everyone for your replies so far. Looks like most of you are in a position to work out very consistently. I wish you all the best of luck! 

Spoke to my GI yesterday, my blood work has gotten better and my inflammation (CRP) has gone down significantly. However I'm experiencing waves of fatigue through the days. We agreed to put 15-20min of exercise every other day into my routine to see if it helps any (although I suspect it's my new med, the 6MP causing this).

Yesterday I did 2 circuits of 50jumping jacks, 20 squats, 5 pushups, 20crunches and 30sec plank. About 15min total of work with a short rest in between. It felt good while I was doing it but my legs, especially my knees, felt weak for a little while after. Going to stretch or maybe try a few quick yoga poses today and rest up.


----------



## Price

CrohnsChicago said:


> Two questions:
> 
> (1) What is the current status of everyone's IBS/IBD condition (mildly active, severely active, in remission, sketchy...)?
> 
> (2) How many days a week are you all exercising and for how long each day?...


1> remission
2> 3/4 times a week and usually an hour and a half each time

Although at the moment I have a cold, so when I do squats I feel like I'm going to get crushed  Progressing on all my other lifts though so far


----------



## Ya noy

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> What does everyone else do for music when you're working out?  I used to use my old ipod classic, which is a bit big and heavy.


I have an ancient iPod mini that I bought at a rummage sale for fifty cents. needed a new battery--which was all of $1.99, with shipping!  I'm cheap, but figure that if I break it or it gets stolen, I won't be upset either.  It's not the latest and greatest, but does the job. 

I have a couple of iPod touches that I bought broken at rummage sales and had to replace the glass and digitizer, which is surprisingly easy to do.  iPads are far more challenging.  Prefer iPod mini for working out, less fragile.  I've dropped it in water, ran it over with my bike, and yet it still works, just fine 

Cat, your iPod classic probably just needs a new battery.  The batteries were designed to last approx. 1 1/2 years.  Replacement battery plus tools on eBay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/616-0230-61...er_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item337f1aa6f2

Go to youtube for an instruction tutorial.  

Alternatively, you can just hook it up to an external battery/charger, like this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1900mAh-Ext...er_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3f161d7213


----------



## AlliRuns

Ya noy said:


> I have an ancient iPod mini that I bought at a rummage sale for fifty cents. needed a new battery--which was all of $1.99, with shipping!  I'm cheap, but figure that if I break it or it gets stolen, I won't be upset either.  It's not the latest and greatest, but does the job.
> 
> I have a couple of iPod touches that I bought broken at rummage sales and had to replace the glass and digitizer, which is surprisingly easy to do.  iPads are far more challenging.  Prefer iPod mini for working out, less fragile.  I've dropped it in water, ran it over with my bike, and yet it still works, just fine


Sometimes I watch movies or tv shows on my iPad while on my bike trainer. It fell one day and hit the chain/front chain rings, now I have a scratch on the corner of my screen :-( luckily, I haven't broken it yet, That would make Remicade day dreadful.


----------



## Ya noy

AlliRuns said:


> Sometimes I watch movies or tv shows on my iPad while on my bike trainer. It fell one day and hit the chain/front chain rings, now I have a scratch on the corner of my screen :-( luckily, I haven't broken it yet, That would make Remicade day dreadful.


I'm wondering how long iPad batteries will last.  Haven't had to replace one yet, but probably should have while I had it apart.  Takes several hours to heat up the glue and carefully pry the glass off an ipad.  It's expensive if you have to take them in for repairs, like $100 to take apart and repair iPods, while iPads run closer to $200 or more, but parts are cheap if you do it yourself.  I break almost everything and would go broke if had to pay for repairs.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I have an iPod shuffle I turn to. However if I am lucky to get my apartment complex gym to myself, there is a stereo in there that I have full control over to blast whatever music I want loudly


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ya noy, you have to heat up an ipad to remove the glass??  That sounds tricky and dangerous - how do you heat the glue without melting or damaging the inner workings?  Hair dryer?

Chicago, there's a little gym in the basement of my workplace that is like that too.  I'm usually the only one in there, and there's not a stereo but there is a TV & DVD player, so I pop in a DVD with my workout music and crank it up when I'm alone in there.  It's awesome to have a gym all to yourself and to be able to crank the music without headphones!  

That little gym is my sanctuary.  It's so little though (only 8 weight machines) and it's only open during work hours, so I can't use it on the weekends or anything, so I ended up joining a "real" gym too.  I like the big gym I joined, it has a lot of equipment, but there's often a lot of people there and I have to rely on headphones.  There are a lot of TVs in there too and sometimes really gross shows are on!  There's a show called "Man vs. Food" which seems to be a reality show about a guy who goes around to different diners and eats gigantic amounts of disgusting food within a time limit.  It's horrifying and it seems to be always on!  I don't have cable at home, and going to the gym just reinforces that I don't need cable TV as the shows all seem to be dumb anyway.  

Sounds like a lot of us have ipod shuffles!  Okay, so super important question - what color is everyone's ipod?  Mine is blue!  With my blue ipod and blue bike, can you tell what my favorite color is?    (<--blue smiley!)


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Ya noy, you have to heat up an ipad to remove the glass??  That sounds tricky and dangerous - how do you heat the glue without melting or damaging the inner workings?  Hair dryer?
> 
> Chicago, there's a little gym in the basement of my workplace that is like that too.  I'm usually the only one in there, and there's not a stereo but there is a TV & DVD player, so I pop in a DVD with my workout music and crank it up when I'm alone in there.  It's awesome to have a gym all to yourself and to be able to crank the music without headphones!
> 
> That little gym is my sanctuary.  It's so little though (only 8 weight machines) and it's only open during work hours, so I can't use it on the weekends or anything, so I ended up joining a "real" gym too.  I like the big gym I joined, it has a lot of equipment, but there's often a lot of people there and I have to rely on headphones.  There are a lot of TVs in there too and sometimes really gross shows are on!  There's a show called "Man vs. Food" which seems to be a reality show about a guy who goes around to different diners and eats gigantic amounts of disgusting food within a time limit.  It's horrifying and it seems to be always on!  I don't have cable at home, and going to the gym just reinforces that I don't need cable TV as the shows all seem to be dumb anyway.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us have ipod shuffles!  Okay, so super important question - what color is everyone's ipod?  Mine is blue!  With my blue ipod and blue bike, can you tell what my favorite color is?    (<--blue smiley!)


I have a blue shuffle too, but hot pink is my fav colour.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thats so funny they have man vs food on at the gym! Why would they do that? Does it really help people trying to lose weight?


----------



## rygon

The gym near me used to have day time tv on, so it was either jeremy kyle or eastenders reruns :s 
Luckily they have a small gym at work which I use now which has a running machine, rower etc and some free weights. They got rid of the punch bag which I was so gutted about as I find it the best all round exercise Ive ever used.

Oh yeh, I have an ipod nano (grey)


----------



## Ya noy

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Ya noy, you have to heat up an ipad to remove the glass??  That sounds tricky and dangerous - how do you heat the glue without melting or damaging the inner workings?  Hair dryer?


Yes, hair dryer and as the glue melts, you gently pry up the glass using a guitar pic.  You have to be very careful not to bend the metal casing or break any of the attaching wires while you're at it, so it's advisable to watch several youtube tutorials before attempting--so you know all the location s of the wiring. If possible, it's best to practice on a broken iPod touch first.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I don't know why they play that awful show but I swear it's on almost every time I'm at the gym.  It's so disgusting.  My hubby comes to the gym with me sometimes, and he said that one time, he noticed a very large woman who was just standing in front of the Man Vs. Food TV with her mouth open and she was practically drooling.  She wasn't working out, just staring at the TV.  So, I guess one person at my gym likes that show!    It disgusts me though, I tend to reflux when I'm working out and sometimes I get close to vomiting, and that show really doesn't help!

My gym also does this weird thing, where on the first Monday of every month they have pizza night.  They literally bring in dozens of pizzas into the gym, and gym members can just sit down and eat a slice or three for free.  That also makes my nausea go wild, just the pizza smell alone is so wrong in a gym!  So I avoid the gym on pizza night (it also seems to be the busiest time to go to my gym, apparently everyone but me feels that pizza in the gym is an excellent idea).  At least with Man vs. Food I don't have to smell the nasty crap he's eating.    Yuck.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Mine is orange!  I also recently bought an electric orange yoga mat. That color makes me feel energized so I decided I need to stick to bright, lively colors for workout supplies/gear lol.

And Ya Noy, I have had my iPod for at least 4 years and never had to change the battery. So I'm guessing they last a long time lol.

And its funny our gym is tiny too but they fit a lot of stuff in there, 3 treadmills, 2 ellipticals, a full circuit weight machine thingy and a benchpress area. Sometimes people bring their laptop, plug it in, sit it on a chair and do DVD workouts in our cramped little space lol. Luckily I have 24hr access to it so I can go whenever and it's never really busy/packed.



Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Ya noy, you have to heat up an ipad to remove the glass??  That sounds tricky and dangerous - how do you heat the glue without melting or damaging the inner workings?  Hair dryer?
> 
> Chicago, there's a little gym in the basement of my workplace that is like that too.  I'm usually the only one in there, and there's not a stereo but there is a TV & DVD player, so I pop in a DVD with my workout music and crank it up when I'm alone in there.  It's awesome to have a gym all to yourself and to be able to crank the music without headphones!
> 
> That little gym is my sanctuary.  It's so little though (only 8 weight machines) and it's only open during work hours, so I can't use it on the weekends or anything, so I ended up joining a "real" gym too.  I like the big gym I joined, it has a lot of equipment, but there's often a lot of people there and I have to rely on headphones.  There are a lot of TVs in there too and sometimes really gross shows are on!  There's a show called "Man vs. Food" which seems to be a reality show about a guy who goes around to different diners and eats gigantic amounts of disgusting food within a time limit.  It's horrifying and it seems to be always on!  I don't have cable at home, and going to the gym just reinforces that I don't need cable TV as the shows all seem to be dumb anyway.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us have ipod shuffles!  Okay, so super important question - what color is everyone's ipod?  Mine is blue!  With my blue ipod and blue bike, can you tell what my favorite color is?    (<--blue smiley!)


----------



## AlliRuns

Ya noy said:


> I'm wondering how long iPad batteries will last.  Haven't had to replace one yet, but probably should have while I had it apart.  Takes several hours to heat up the glue and carefully pry the glass off an ipad.  It's expensive if you have to take them in for repairs, like $100 to take apart and repair iPods, while iPads run closer to $200 or more, but parts are cheap if you do it yourself.  I break almost everything and would go broke if had to pay for repairs.


Not sure, I haven't had mine very long. I bought it when I found out I was going on Remicade.


----------



## Ya noy

AlliRuns said:


> Not sure, I haven't had mine very long. I bought it when I found out I was going on Remicade.


How does Remicade and iPads go together?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ya noy, I think she means that it takes several hours for each Remi infusion, so she needed something portable that she could use to entertain herself while having the infusion.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Ya noy, I think she means that it takes several hours for each Remi infusion, so she needed something portable that she could use to entertain herself while having the infusion.


Exactly


----------



## hawkeye

I usually watch the Lang and O'Leary exchange (a Canadian nightly business show) when I am on the treadmill.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

So I just downloaded this phone app called FIG that lets you set weekly health/fitness goals and tally each time you meet the goal on your phone. You can also connect with others you know through the app and offer each other support while you try and reach your goals.

http://fig.com/

I have set mine up and am looking forward to seeing how it works. Hopefully it turns out to be a good tracker because I need something like that to maintain an exercise routine.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope that works for you, Chicago!  I got some similar type of app on my Kindle Fire, but it wasn't really good for me.  I wanted to lose the Entocort flab when I put this app on, so I told it I wanted to lose 5 or 10 lbs, and it told me that in addition to working out intensely, I needed to eat only 1600 calories a day.  I was like, no, that's a starvation diet and I need more than that because I don't absorb all the calories I eat!  So I deleted that app and just do it on my own without an app.  Anyway, my point is, apps like that are aimed at what healthy people can do, so not everything on there may apply to someone like us.  Don't feel bad if you can't do what the app tells you to or if something on the app doesn't really apply to you.


----------



## Ya noy

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Ya noy, I think she means that it takes several hours for each Remi infusion, so she needed something portable that she could use to entertain herself while having the infusion.


Makes perfect sense, and I should have realized because I bought a Nintendo DS for my mom some years back for the same reason--gives her something to do while waiting in doctor's office and on lab tests.  She has an iPad now, but still brings the DS to appointments, smaller and fits better in her purse.


----------



## guest 8791

What a great thread! I'm excited to join. Like a few others, I'm a runner. I've completed a bunch of halfs, and three marathons - looking forward hopefully to a 10K and a half at the end of March, and my next marathon in October...

Things for me have been a little touch-and-go this week, unfortunately. I've been really getting back into my running routine for the last month or so, but I've been in a bunch of pain this week, and unfortunately, running does not seem to be helping. I did a couple of tempo runs, but I'm on hiatus until at least tomorrow to see if I can manage a long run this week. I have my doubts. UGH.


----------



## AlliRuns

theseithakas said:


> What a great thread! I'm excited to join. Like a few others, I'm a runner. I've completed a bunch of halfs, and three marathons - looking forward hopefully to a 10K and a half at the end of March, and my next marathon in October...
> 
> Things for me have been a little touch-and-go this week, unfortunately. I've been really getting back into my running routine for the last month or so, but I've been in a bunch of pain this week, and unfortunately, running does not seem to be helping. I did a couple of tempo runs, but I'm on hiatus until at least tomorrow to see if I can manage a long run this week. I have my doubts. UGH.


I am aiming for an October 26.2 as well


----------



## CDwontbeatme

prettykitty said:


> Hi!  I'm in remission, and I currently run 4-5 days a week, my shortest run being 3mi, and my longest 12mi (I'm doing a half marathon in a couple weeks!).  And I do mat pilates at the gym once a week.  Trying to incorporate more strength training into my routine -- just a matter of squeezing it in!
> 
> When my Crohn's was active, I stopped running altogether because I was afraid to be out on a run somewhere with no access to a toilet.  And even after my symptoms were under control, it was about a year and a half before I got back into running -- fear can be a very powerful disincentive!  I started back up very slowly in 2011 -- 3 days a week for 20 min doing the run-walk thing (run one minute, walk one minute), and slowly increased the overall length of the workout and duration of the run portion.
> 
> I now try to do a race every month -- 5K, 10K, 15K or half marathon.  I've been thinking about training for a marathon, but not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger just yet...  Has anyone here participated in Team Challenge through CCFA?


Hi! I just started training for a Team Challenge Marathon. I'm planning to run/walk the one in California in July. Yesterday was our first training session & I'm sore but really excited! 

I've been in remission since I started Remicade 4 months ago. About 6 months ago I started exercising, and now I exercise 5-6 times per week. I do about 60-75 minutes of cardio - bike, cross trainer, or treadmill. I plan to add some strength training to the mix, and include my Team Challenge training miles. I'm taking advantage of this beautiful remission to get stronger & more active.


----------



## D07

First of all I just wanna say thanks for a great thread. I´m totally new to this forum despite been diagnosed with Crohns -96.

I started training- particularly lifting weights, 2½ years ago and it has really changed my life, have been able to increase my bodyweight with 25% and have been a lot more healthy. When I´m under the iron I´m in my own world and all daily problems and issues just disappear and it gives me a higher sense of purpose doing something just for me and forget about the disease etc.
I have also noticed that it is a great way for me to take care of myself without having to focus on the Crohns. The benefits for the Crohns comes along with better meal plans, rest when possible, thinking a little bit more on myself than before and time for myself. It has got me to think over my life- in particular my career choices and for the first time I have stopped for a moment and asked myself if I really wanna do the things I do for a living.

What I have noticed though is a lack of understanding from people around me, just because I have changed my physique etc they don´t understand that I am still ill. I mean the classic "you don´t look ill". I am grateful for that-because I will never let this disease take over, but when I suddenly get a flare up (fever, stomach pain etc) it seems that it´s hard for people to tolerate and understand.
Hmm sorry, seems like got off the topic here a little bit, but to keep it short; training has changed my life and I am looking forward to read your posts.

Regards
//Daniel


----------



## Beach bum

Hi Daniel , yes I agree exercise is a great way to make you feel better and take back control of your own body.

It is funny but people used to compliment me all the time on how great I looked when I was ill ( 5 foot 5 at 8 and a half stone ) I looked quite good in clothes but actually hated what was underneath a thin weak body that seemed to want to self destruct.

Since starting treatment 6 months ago, I am back up to 10 stone but I am so much healthier. I guess all those people now think I have let myself go again hehe but nothing could be further from the truth. Now I run , row and do circuit training.
I have my curves back and even more importantly my health.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> I hope that works for you, Chicago!  I got some similar type of app on my Kindle Fire, but it wasn't really good for me.  I wanted to lose the Entocort flab when I put this app on, so I told it I wanted to lose 5 or 10 lbs, and it told me that in addition to working out intensely, I needed to eat only 1600 calories a day.  I was like, no, that's a starvation diet and I need more than that because I don't absorb all the calories I eat!  So I deleted that app and just do it on my own without an app.  Anyway, my point is, apps like that are aimed at what healthy people can do, so not everything on there may apply to someone like us.  Don't feel bad if you can't do what the app tells you to or if something on the app doesn't really apply to you.


I'm using the Daily Mile to track my run streak distance. I haven't quite figured it all yet though. But I am now at day 10 and feeling great.


----------



## hawkeye

Did 7 sets of 2 and 1's (run 2 minutes and walk 1 minute) tonight on the treadmill


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Beach Bum, I love your attitude.    I saw a saying online the other day, it said "Strong is the new skinny."  That's pretty much how I feel too, I'd rather be strong than be a size xxs because I'm losing weight from being ill.  Admittedly, when I was ill and flaring regularly, I would buy clothes (because I sure wasn't spending much money on food!).  I don't fit into most of those clothes anymore - those size 4 skinny jeans aren't even close to zipping up!    But I feel so much better inside and out now than I did when I wore those jeans.  Yeah, I have a bit of Entocort flab left over, but I feel great and I look human instead of borderline skeletal - and I feel human again too.  

Hi Daniel, welcome to the forum!  I'm glad you found us, and I like your attitude too.  I also find that I can forget about being ill for a little while when I'm working out, and that's possibly the best feeling in the world.  Can I ask, what career choices/changes have you been thinking about?

Welcome to all the other new members of this group as well.  I'm so glad to see that so many of us are working hard to become more fit & healthy.  With an illness like this, it sometimes seems easy to just give up, but I'm never giving up and I'm so glad that you guys aren't either!  We rock!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi guys, I just wanted to know your opinions on resistance tubes.
I'm thinking of buying some to use at home. But I don't know much about them.
These came up on amazon, but they are only 45cm long! Is that long enough? I have seen diagrams where people stand on them and stretch them up to their ears and you can't do that with 45cm!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007X4MM98/ref=asc_df_B007X4MM9812223488?smid=A4G38P77ZU9PC&tag=hydra0b-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B007X4MM98&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=582056386619606727&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=
I think these ones look better: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fitness-Mad-Safety-Resistance-Trainer-Medium/dp/B002DSEIFA/ref=sr_1_7_m?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1362512820&sr=1-7 But how do you know which strength to get them in? I know I'm only just starting out but I don't want to have to buy new ones pretty quickly.


----------



## AlliRuns

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to know your opinions on resistance tubes.
> I'm thinking of buying some to use at home. But I don't know much about them.
> These came up on amazon, but they are only 45cm long! Is that long enough? I have seen diagrams where people stand on them and stretch them up to their ears and you can't do that with 45cm!
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007X4MM98/ref=asc_df_B007X4MM9812223488?smid=A4G38P77ZU9PC&tag=hydra0b-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B007X4MM98&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=582056386619606727&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=
> I think these ones look better: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fitness-Mad-Safety-Resistance-Trainer-Medium/dp/B002DSEIFA/ref=sr_1_7_m?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1362512820&sr=1-7 But how do you know which strength to get them in? I know I'm only just starting out but I don't want to have to buy new ones pretty quickly.


I have resistance bands, they came in a set of three, three different resistances. I used them a few times, but the novelty wore off quick for me, I prefer to go to the gym.


----------



## jbpharmd

Hello, I would like to be added to this thread. Before I got diagnosed with crohns, 2000, I was a fitness buff. I used to teach aerobics and worked out daily for 90 or more minutes. Then, all of a sudden, I got sick and my muscles and fatigue stopped letting me go through a workout. I really need to get back into exercising to decrease stress and increase my endophin levels. I used to love the "exercise" high. I could get so much more done each day. My crohns has been very hard to treat during the past 6 years and I am not able to work. I don't have much energy to do anything and even showers wear me out. But, I feel if I can make baby steps to the gym again and just make myself get there that the atmosphere will take over and I can do a little at a time. I used to care what others thought and couldn't bare going to the gym with the poor shape my body is in. I just don't care anymore. If I have to walk at 2.0 speed then that is better than sitting at home on the couch. What really got me thinking was when I couldn't even cut a spaghetti squash for the SCD last week. I am even to weak to carry our cast iron pot to the stove when it is filled with food to be cooked. I have to prepare this when my husband is home. How do you guys weight train if you are not getting proper nutrition from the foods you eat? This may only be a question for a few of you. I have had my ileum removed and have lost over 50 lbs in a year, not trying too. Most of this weight has come off over the past few months. I am not absorbing much food. Had to have iron transfusions, Vit B 12 therapy, etc. My albumin is still ok but he hasn't checked my prealbumin nor Mg, Zinc, etc. Just know Vit B 12 is very low and iron was really low but should be improving. Last Vit D level was ok but about yr ago. My MD's just want listen to me. I am staying hungry but cant eat with this stomach feeling (no appetitie) and D all the time. Any suggestions? I do stretching but have not tried yoga.


----------



## Beach

LMV - Hmm...I wish i was still seeing my gym trainer.  He could me his experience working with different bands.  Well, there were times when my trainer would have me work out with different resistant bands, whether with legs or on the arms.  As a guy it was surprising at how well the bands could work at making me sore.  I didn't expect that.  They really hit the stabilizing muscles.  The way most of us look at lifting and toning up at the gym is to use as heavy of weights as possible.  What I found, using resistant bands seemed to be a good way to stress muscles well and avoid injury.  

I don't have an opinion on length to purchase.  With resistance weight to choose, I found with light bands, I would take my time with the exercise.  Instead of going quickly, I would move slowly, up to a minute for each movement.  Doing that did well at engaging all the muscles.  Some refer to this as Slow Burn lifting.  I suppose it was a good cardio workout also as it got the heart pumping.  I probably got into shape quicker when I did slow burn workouts, compared to when I lifted regularly.    

The heavier bands worked well for me also.  I would use them at regular speed when going through the exercise, shaking the whole way through.


----------



## Beach

jppharmd - Sorry about the tough times you are experiencing!  I hope that you are able to stabilize the gut in some manner, in the near future to regain some energy.  

I think what started my journey back into the gym was basically learning to walk around the neighborhood.  There for awhile I was so ill the idea of leaving the house, being far from a toilet, wasn't possible.  Slowly I was able to stabilize the gut.  When that happened I started out doing walking exercises and biking too around the neighborhood.  Used to joke about knowing where friendly neighbors lived incase I need to pound on a door in a bath room emergency.  Then after that I joined a gym and hired a trainer.  The trainer was great in keeping me motive and encouraged on the ruff days.  Now I suppose I'm probably ready for the next step, working out on my own.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

jbpharmd, in your situation I would think something like yoga could help, but I wouldn't do anything more strenuous than that.  As for gaining/maintaining your weight, have you tried supplement drinks like Ensure/Boost?  I never have any appetite in the mornings so I usually have a supplement drink for breakfast.  It's got calories and vitamins, although most of those drinks are full of sugar, but I do think it's done me some good.  If you have a juicer, you could also try juicing - that will remove all the fiber from fruits/veggies but you'll still get all the vitamins.  Smoothies might be a good idea too, I've heard some people say they add things like peanut butter to smoothies to get more calories.  I hope that helps - hope you can get things under better control soon.  Hang in there!


----------



## AlliRuns

I thought my workouts would suck today after my infusion yesterday. But I rocked them! I felt awesome.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay Alli, that's great!  How many km are you up to in your streak?


----------



## AlliRuns

Total cumulative km's since I started the streak, 69km. Weekly totals still pretty low; base building, increasing a little more each week. This weeks total will be 40km, last week was 35.


----------



## hawkeye

AlliRuns said:


> Total cumulative km's since I started the streak, 69km. Weekly totals still pretty low; base building, increasing a little more each week. This weeks total will be 40km, last week was 35.


Sounds good.  My treadmill doesn't track mileage - I think it needs batteries and I am running inside so I don't have the distance tracking of the garmin


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hawkeye, your treadmill has a battery powered display?  My exercise bike has that too, and that seems so weird to me!  I can plug my bike in or put batteries in it - I got it used on craigslist though so the previous owners had lost the cord, so batteries it is.  It just seems silly to me - I am pedaling (or in your case walking) on the thing, can't they use that pedaling power to run the display & odometer??  Oh well, I've had the bike since the fall and haven't had to replace the batteries yet, so they last for awhile at least.  It still seems really silly to me though.

Alli, that doesn't sound low to me!  Well done, keep it up!  How's the hip feeling, have you had any more pain or is that improving any?


----------



## AlliRuns

The weather has warmed up, so hip has been fine


----------



## lizzy16

Hi! I was moderately fit before I was diagnosed with Crohn's in late 2011, my biggest problem was motivation as I could be quite lazy sometimes. I pretty much stopped exercising for a year when I was diagnosed, not only was I very ill a lot but I was living abroad so I wasn't interested in paying gym fees. I also was a bit depressed and blamed the cold UK weather for refusing to do free exercises like jogging. 

I got back to Australia in October last year and joined the gym; I've been going 2-3 times a week. My motivation is better because I want to have a strong, healthy body to fight this disease. I've been going to combat classes, cycling, swimming and doing weights with a personal trainer (I've had to stop seeing her as it's quite expensive on top of the weekly fees). 

My Crohn's has been up and down, I'm currently on Imuran but I've become dependent on steroids and every time I finish a course of Pred the disease becomes active again - my Humira application is currently being approved. 

I did a bone density test last week as I've been on and off Pred for a year - my hip scan showed osteopenia and my lower back scan is borderline osteoporosis - I'm only 28! My GP advised me to cut back on exercise until I get advice from an endocrinologist next week. Does anyone else have this issue? 

I've been researching bone-strengthening exercises and it seems the good weight-bearing cardio workouts are walking, hiking, dancing and climbing. Lifting weights is very good. Swimming and cycling have little impact on bone strength, and situps or crunches are a straight-up no no for weak backs. Does this seem right? I'm keen to go and do some light exercise tomorrow, maybe the stair climbing machine at the gym. 

Glad to have this support group to motivate me!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lizzy, I have a bad hip too (some type of arthritis) and I'm only 33, so I feel for you.  I was told to exercise it, though.  My GP sent me to physical therapy for it, and from there I started working out on my own.  Lifting weights is indeed great for bone-building and is my favorite type of exercise.    The only forms of exercise that seem to hurt my hip are jogging and sometimes walking.  I can do the bike and the elliptical without my hip giving me pain, so even though they're maybe not the best type of cardio for bone-building, they are low-impact and are helping me build up my cardio abilities, and aren't doing me any harm.

My GI actually advised me not to lift weights anymore, because I have severe GERD and lifting makes me reflux like crazy sometimes.  But I told him how much better I'm feeling thanks to exercise and he relented and just told me to be careful.  Hopefully the endocrinologist can give you some good advice.  Personally, I don't see how any doctor can say "don't exercise", that just seems reckless to me.  If you're not in any pain when you exercise, it's most likely doing you a lot more good than harm.  Just my opinion though!


----------



## AlliRuns

Spoke too soon about my hip, weighted march this morning with my squadron, hip sore again. :-( will still run again this evening though, the streak must live on.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Lizzy, I have a bad hip too (some type of arthritis) and I'm only 33, so I feel for you.  I was told to exercise it, though.  My GP sent me to physical therapy for it, and from there I started working out on my own.  Lifting weights is indeed great for bone-building and is my favorite type of exercise.    The only forms of exercise that seem to hurt my hip are jogging and sometimes walking.  I can do the bike and the elliptical without my hip giving me pain, so even though they're maybe not the best type of cardio for bone-building, they are low-impact and are helping me build up my cardio abilities, and aren't doing me any harm.
> 
> My GI actually advised me not to lift weights anymore, because I have severe GERD and lifting makes me reflux like crazy sometimes.  But I told him how much better I'm feeling thanks to exercise and he relented and just told me to be careful.  Hopefully the endocrinologist can give you some good advice.  Personally, I don't see how any doctor can say "don't exercise", that just seems reckless to me.  If you're not in any pain when you exercise, it's most likely doing you a lot more good than harm.  Just my opinion though!


My GI is awesome, his wife is a personal trainer, and he cycles too, so he totally gets my need to exercise and never tells me not to. I see a NP rather than a GP, though she reports to a GP and consults with him if required, and she has given me a stern finger wagging about working out too much on occasion. She goes to the same gym as me, so I can't hide it from her.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That sucks about the hip, Alli.  I hope it feels better soon.  My bad hip seems to ache every time it has snowed this winter (with one exception, so I never really quite know what to expect!).  It was supposed to snow this weekend but now it's warmed up a bit so they've changed the forecast to rain instead of snow.  I honestly don't know if my hip will act up or not with the rain - it'll be intersting to see what it does!

That would be weird if my doctor went to the same gym as I do!  I've never seen my GP outside of an appointment, and the only time I saw my GI outside of an appointment was when my hubby had kidney stone surgery.  Apparently they put the kidney stone patients in the same recovery area as the colonoscopy people (there were farts all around, ha ha!) and my GI was in that area of the hospital that day.  My hubby felt terrible after his surgery and looked awful, and my GI walked past us and saw me.  Then he saw my husband and was like, "Wow, is he okay?"  Now at every appointment, my GI asks about how my hubby is doing.  (He's fine, just had a bit of a rough recovery from the surgery.)

I'm getting way off topic now, but I was going over our bills this morning, and next month we'll finally have hubby's kidney stone surgery fully paid off!  It took almost 2 years but I'm so excited to have one less bill!  

Okay, back on subject.  Anybody have fun workout plans for the weekend?  I was going to walk my dog (she loves snow) but now that it's going to rain instead, that's out the window.  I'm hoping to lift weights tomorrow and do either cardio or yoga on Sunday.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

We have had so much rain today! The roads were all wet and all the grass is waterlogged and muddy. - just continuing on from cat's rain thing! 

Now for my question! 

For those of you who ride bikes/exercise bikes - when does it start hurting in your muscles?

I was at the gym today and I did the bike first and my legs basically started hurting straight away! I could push on through for the full 10mins I wanted to do - it wasn't unbearable, but I just wondered what it is like for you guys who do it long distances/long time.


----------



## Beach

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> That sucks about the hip, Alli.  I hope it feels better soon.  My bad hip seems to ache every time it has snowed this winter (with one exception, so I never really quite know what to expect!).  It was supposed to snow this weekend but now it's warmed up a bit so they've changed the forecast to rain instead of snow.  I honestly don't know if my hip will act up or not with the rain - it'll be intersting to see what it does!
> 
> That would be weird if my doctor went to the same gym as I do!  I've never seen my GP outside of an appointment, and the only time I saw my GI outside of an appointment was when my hubby had kidney stone surgery.  Apparently they put the kidney stone patients in the same recovery area as the colonoscopy people (there were farts all around, ha ha!) and my GI was in that area of the hospital that day.  My hubby felt terrible after his surgery and looked awful, and my GI walked past us and saw me.  Then he saw my husband and was like, "Wow, is he okay?"  Now at every appointment, my GI asks about how my hubby is doing.  (He's fine, just had a bit of a rough recovery from the surgery.)
> 
> I'm getting way off topic now, but I was going over our bills this morning, and next month we'll finally have hubby's kidney stone surgery fully paid off!  It took almost 2 years but I'm so excited to have one less bill!
> 
> Okay, back on subject.  Anybody have fun workout plans for the weekend?  I was going to walk my dog (she loves snow) but now that it's going to rain instead, that's out the window.  I'm hoping to lift weights tomorrow and do either cardio or yoga on Sunday.


I can't take B vitamins either.  Never tried folic acid individually, but the B multis always make me feeling run down and I suppose nauseous.  I did try NAD a few times, but it didn't seem to help my condition.  

This weekend I'll be watching one of the most beautiful sights in all of the world, melting snow!  For exercise excitement plan on playing tennis.  It probably would be nice enough for outdoor hitting this weekend, but figure few courts will have nets up at this point, and they will be wet from all the melting white stuff - so indoor it is.  Should be hot and muggy, with a Florida feel to it, at the University in door center.   They don't have good air circulation there.  Gut is doing very well, energy levels are up, so I'll undoubtably work some other workouts in the next couple of days.  A friend has suggested I take up karate in the future.  Figure if I stay healthy, might have to do that.  Tough classes though, 90 minutes on the feet running around.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, can you give more detail about your legs hurting?  Like, is it just that the muscles are tired to the point of pain?  Are the muscles sore because you worked out recently and maybe they haven't recovered yet?  I wouldn't say my legs have ever actually hurt when I ride the bike - they get tired/fatigued sometimes, and sometimes if I ride too long (40 minutes +) then my left knee hurts - but the knee pain is the only actual pain I really get when riding.  What kind of pain would you say it is - like a crampy pain, or sharp & stabby, or dull & achy?  Do you get this pain frequently when you ride?

Beach, there are outdoor tennis courts near my house and I'm hoping to get over there in the springtime and play a bit too.  I am sure I will be terrible though because I haven't played actual tennis in years!  But the hubby and I sometimes play virtual tennis on the Wii  and it's fun, so we got some second-hand tennis rackets.  If we can just steal a tennis ball away from our dog for a bit, we could play.    As for karate, I would love to learn some type of martial arts as well.  I've always been a skinny un-coordinated girl and I would be totally useless if someone tried attacking me (please nobody attack me!), so I'd really like to learn some way of defending myself.  Now that I'm in fairly good shape, I really should look into some martial arts classes.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Beach

Cat - I've always wanted to learn karate.  Never had the energy to do so though.  Maybe I'll get lucky, fingers crossed and I'll be able to take this up.  It was a surreal moment I suppose, but cute story on how my friend became involved in martial arts.  After work he met up with some buddies for a drink.  While there a rodeo clown came up to him and tried to pick a fight!  Must have been a ruff day with the bulls.  He and friends were able to calm the guy down, but it was a close call I was told.  So in the interest of roaming wild rodeo clowns, figure it might not be a bad idea if I learn some self protection.  Additionally, my oldest nephew is getting big!  I'm going to need to be nice to this young man.  Without learning some self defense, I'm liable to be the one yelling uncle.  

It wasn't always this way it seemed - if that makes any sense, but I've noticed a good many couples playing tennis of late, that seem to be into tennis for fun instead of being all that great and competitive at the sport.  It is cute, the couple that has the court reserved before we play seem confused on what sport they are playing at times, badminton or tennis.  They are all smiles when I see them.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

It must just be like achy muscles. I'm wondering if I have the resistance too high if I pretty much feel it straight away, especially since I'm only really just starting. But all I have done to set the resistance is put in my weight. It then asks for a level between 1 and 20 and I always put in 1. 
But I worked out today I was riding at about 10mph and I could still keep it going for the full 10mins.
Also- the bike I ride at the gym isn't as upright as an actual bike is. Because those ones I can't get the seat low enough for my little legs. This one is where your legs are more forward as if you were in a pedalo. I can usually feel it in my lower abdomen. Would that make any difference?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Beach, I giggled at the part about the rodeo clown.    That sounds like as good a reason as any to learn self-defense!  As for nephews, my oldest nephew is turning 7 this year so I think I can still take him in a fight, ha ha.  I have 4 nieces and nephews though so if they all gang up on me, I might be in trouble!

Yeah, I'm sure hubby and I will be that clueless couple at the tennis court.  Hopefully nobody else will be around to see us being silly and terrible at tennis.  The tennis courts in our neighborhood don't seem to get much use, so with luck nobody else will be around when we attempt to play.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, so it's like a recumbent bike (where you kind of sit back in the seat)?  I have a stationary recumbent bike and I find it to be pretty comfortable, I think it's easier on me than a regular exercise bike.

If it's achy muscles, give yourself another day or so to recover before trying the bike again.  Also, you probably already know this, but it helps your muscles recover faster if you eat right after working out, and I've read that protein is the best.  I usually work out either just before lunch or just before dinner, and either way I eat right after.  I have noticed that I feel worse if I put off eating for awhile after working out.


----------



## AlliRuns

Day 14! I've got to keep on moving....


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah its one of those! I didn't know what it was called. 
Before I did it today I hadn't done it since Monday! Yeah I usually go before lunch as well. Its also good to have some carbs too to restore the muscle glycogen.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alli, you can do it!  2 weeks down already, you've got this!  Go Alli go!  

LMV, I pretty much live on carbs so that's good to know!  If you do the bike regularly, I promise it will get a little easier each time.  I try to ride the bike every other day (with weights on the non-bike days) so I'm building myself up pretty well.  I can do an hour on a hill program on the bike now which is difficult but I can pedal the whole time!  I sweat like crazy and I get so out of breath that I can barely speak (if I'm using my exercise bike at home, then sometimes I have to yell at my pets to stay out of the room because I don't want them to get bonked in the head with a pedal, but I get so out of breath that I can barely get the words out!).  But I can do it even though it's not pretty, and it does get a little easier each time.  I'm going to ride the bike tonight and am hoping I can do 12 miles in an hour!  I did 11.75 last time so now I would love to do 12.


----------



## lizzy16

Hey thanks for the replies, I do think my GP was being a bit over-reactive when she said to stop exercising - she's a lovely doctor but very, very cautious (I guess this is better than a doc that doesn't care at all?? And I do have a fabulous GI specialist who gives me very practical advice). 

After all, I've been working out 2-3 times a week for 4 months with no injuries, and this was _before_ I started taking calcium/vit D supplements! So I'm still going to the gym but obviously I will be aware of my situation and take any advice the endocrinologist has. I don't have any pain, if it weren't for the scan I wouldn't know I had low bone density. So I'm going to keep it up, be cautious and try to be as healthy and strong as I can!


----------



## AlliRuns

lizzy16 said:


> Hey thanks for the replies, I do think my GP was being a bit over-reactive when she said to stop exercising - she's a lovely doctor but very, very cautious (I guess this is better than a doc that doesn't care at all?? And I do have a fabulous GI specialist who gives me very practical advice).
> 
> After all, I've been working out 2-3 times a week for 4 months with no injuries, and this was _before_ I started taking calcium/vit D supplements! So I'm still going to the gym but obviously I will be aware of my situation and take any advice the endocrinologist has. I don't have any pain, if it weren't for the scan I wouldn't know I had low bone density. So I'm going to keep it up, be cautious and try to be as healthy and strong as I can!


Exercise can help with your bone density, it stimulates the hormone signal to increase calcium uptake. Just be careful, obviously if you are at risk of fracturing a bone, you might want to take it easy, but not exercising at all is probably not going to help your bones.


----------



## AlliRuns

I hit day 15 today and ran 12km. I woke up with a really sore lower back from the ruck march yesterday, but running actually made it feel better. My hip was sore this morning too, but it didn't hurt while I ran.


----------



## AlliRuns

Day 16, total distance this week, 40km. Total streak distance, 87km. Third successful week back to running. Next week's goal, 45km.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's awesome, Alli!  Very well done!

I ordered a chin-up bar online.  This might have been a silly purchase because I don't know if I can even do one chin-up.    I wanted to have more exercise equipment around the house though and that sounded like a good one to try.  Hopefully it wasn't a waste of money.


----------



## AlliRuns

I have a very funny story involving an at-home chin-up bar. It resulted in me having a concussion, fractured fibula and a sprained wrist.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Eek!  Alli, methinks you are being sarcastic when you say it's a funny story!  :eek2:


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ooh Alli do tell! 

Also, I was going to ask you about your streak. How are you deciding how much to run each day? Do you have like a min for each day, or do you do more one day and then less the next and so forth?


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Eek!  Alli, methinks you are being sarcastic when you say it's a funny story!  :eek2:


I am never sarcastic! Haha

We have one of those chin up bars that hooks in the door frame, it came unhooked while I as on it and I went crashing to the floor. The first thing that hurt was my head, and then my wrist, I didn't even know there was something wrong with my leg until a few days later. I'm pretty sure everyone at the base hospital mocked me after I told them what happened. Needless to say I don't use it anymore.


----------



## AlliRuns

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Ooh Alli do tell!
> 
> Also, I was going to ask you about your streak. How are you deciding how much to run each day? Do you have like a min for each day, or do you do more one day and then less the next and so forth?


Holly,

The objective of a run streak is to run every day. I am building by 5-10k each week, but for daily runs, the only one where I run a decided distance is my "long" run, which isn't that long this point. The other runs I just fit in and make sure I don't go over my weekly total. Each run has to be a min of 1km. 
I am doing this for 60 days, until my first race of the year, and then I am going to get more specific about training and hopefully run a marathon in the fall.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

The chin-up bar I ordered gets good reviews and I didn't see any horror stories like yours in the reviews, so hopefully I don't fall or break anything when using it!  Maybe I'll set it kind of low and put some pillows on the floor beneath it though just in case...


----------



## AlliRuns

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/488604454/JSD_6009_Home_Gym_Chin_Up.html

We have one of these. I highly don't recommend this type.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ah, okay.  The one I got is a slightly different design.  I ordered this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016BNDXI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hopefully it won't fail on me!  My brother had a really similar one and he liked his a lot and never had any issues with it.


----------



## AlliRuns

I know a few people who have those, don't know anyone who has had any accidents.


----------



## lizzy16

You guys are really inspiring me!!

I'm not a runner so I'm trying to build up my stamina buy doing 30 minute sessions on the treadmill. Brisk walk for 4 minutes, jog/run for 1 minute and repeat. On the last set walk for 3 minutes and run for 2 minutes. Followed by 10 minutes of weights and 5 minutes stretching. All going okay so far, muscles are a little tired but I think this is a realistic combo for me right now with the room to increase the difficulty as I improve. Also did a balance class yesterday (I did everything but the crunches), felt a bit wobbly but I'm sure my poses will improve with time!


----------



## lizzy16

Or should I say, I'm not a runner YET


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lizzy, that's great, you can do it!  Keep going and you'll be a runner in no time.


----------



## Mary:)

Ok everyone...I have started working out in group classes BUT I ALWAYS have GAS!! especially when Im moving around so much..its so embarassing. Just thought I would share


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Mary, I have a similar issue but on the other end - due to my severe GERD, I sometimes end up belching a lot when I work out.  I try not to be obvious about it, but sometimes a lot of gas wants to come out of my stomach and sometimes it can get kind of gross.  Oh well, not much I can do about it and I'm certainly not going to stop exercising, so the people around me just have to deal with it when it happens.


----------



## AlliRuns

Mary:) said:


> Ok everyone...I have started working out in group classes BUT I ALWAYS have GAS!! especially when Im moving around so much..its so embarassing. Just thought I would share


Think of it as extra rocket power! ;-)


----------



## AlliRuns

10 degrees here today and the roads are starting to dry up. Ran this morning, so went for a short ride on my road bike after work, hubby came too. I whooped his butt.


----------



## hawkeye

Wraped up the week of running for 2 minutes walking for 1 minute, time to up the run to 3 minutes


----------



## AlliRuns

Awesome Hawkeye! Keep it up!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

My legs are still aching from my workout with the resistance bands on Sunday! They do feel better but I'm going to have to put my gym day off until tomorrow again! At least now I have a better idea of how much I am using the muscles and can tone it down a little bit next time!!


----------



## prettykitty

lizzy16 said:


> I've been researching bone-strengthening exercises and it seems the good weight-bearing cardio workouts are walking, hiking, dancing and climbing. Lifting weights is very good. Swimming and cycling have little impact on bone strength, and situps or crunches are a straight-up no no for weak backs. Does this seem right? I'm keen to go and do some light exercise tomorrow, maybe the stair climbing machine at the gym.
> 
> Glad to have this support group to motivate me!


Tennis is one of the best sports for bone-strengthening, if that's a sport you like.


----------



## prettykitty

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Okay, back on subject.  Anybody have fun workout plans for the weekend?  I was going to walk my dog (she loves snow) but now that it's going to rain instead, that's out the window.  I'm hoping to lift weights tomorrow and do either cardio or yoga on Sunday.


I'm doing the Georgia Half Marathon on Sunday!  Woo!


----------



## AlliRuns

prettykitty said:


> I'm doing the Georgia Half Marathon on Sunday!  Woo!


Good Luck!


----------



## prettykitty

lizzy16 said:


> ...Brisk walk for 4 minutes, jog/run for 1 minute and repeat. On the last set walk for 3 minutes and run for 2 minutes...


Lizzy, that's totally the way to go!  It's a great way to ramp up your running without getting injured.  After consecutive injuries (posterior tibial tendonitis, followed by ileo-tibial band syndrome), I switched back from all running to running with periodic walk breaks (I take a brief walk break every half mile).  I have been injury-free ever since!  Plus, I am FASTER now with walk breaks than I ever was without.  Last summer, at age 35, I beat my previous 10K PR (by 1 second!) that I had set at age 30.  

Needless to say, I am a HUGE advocate of run/walk!


----------



## prettykitty

Mary:) said:


> Ok everyone...I have started working out in group classes BUT I ALWAYS have GAS!! especially when Im moving around so much..its so embarassing. Just thought I would share


I regularly take a mat pilates class at the gym, and almost every class there is someone who farts at some point.  I'm surprised it hasn't been me yet!  

(the trick is to let just a little bit out here and there so it doesn't build up!)


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Feel better, LMV!  *hugs*

Good luck on Sunday, prettykitty!  

Keep on rocking, Alli and Hawkeye!  

As for me, I'm doing great too - haven't had a rest day in awhile, have been either doing weights or cardio every day.  It feels great!  My reflux has been nailing me today and the hip is a bit achey, but I'm not going to let that stuff slow me down.  I'm hitting the exercise bike tonight, I have a new DVD that I'm excited to watch while I ride so I can't wait!


----------



## Ya noy

Exercise update:

My exercise for past week has consisted of shoveling mountains of snow, along with repairing and repainting the interior of our 3 bedroom rental house with cathedral ceilings (to make painting even more fun!), and then washed the windows, cleaned the blinds, shampooed all the carpets, and scrubbed it clean.  I then showed it at least 20 times, and got it rented out this weekend.  Woohoo.  

I'm now in excruciating pain.  I can't feel my fingers and can hardly walk, much less run, bike, aerobicize, or go to any gyms.  

Maybe next week.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ya noy, feel better soon!  We fortunately got more rain than snow with that last storm that rolled through over the weekend.  I have had more than my fair share of shoveling this winter so I hear you there, it's been crazy at times!

I'm feeling really good lately.  Maybe it's just because the sun is shining, or maybe because I've been working out every day, but at any rate I feel great, healthy and strong.  It's so easy to forget I'm sick when I have times like this!  That gets dangerous though, when I start feeling too good, sometimes I get cocky and think I can eat anything.  "I feel great!  Maybe I'll have a big salad!  I probably won't die 2 hours later!"  Cut to 2 hours later and I'm wishing for death.    Or at least not having a good time at all.  So I'm trying hard to stick to my usual safe diet and not eat anything that will mess me up.


----------



## AlliRuns

Now at day 19 of my run streak but it took everything I had to get up the motivation to run today. I stayed up late last night to work on a post grad paper and then was up early. I'm exhausted! Also my tummy is hurting again today, I'm hoping the pain won't stick around and it's just because I stressed my body or an effect of tapering down off Entocort.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How far are you able to run on a bad day like this, Alli?  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> How far are you able to run on a bad day like this, Alli?  I hope you feel better soon!


I only ran 4km, Squadron PT was spin class this morning, so just enough running to flush out my legs. However, My total distance for this week can only equal 45km, so I have to balance my runs. Tummy pain for the whole run, glad it was short.


----------



## AlliRuns

Ya noy said:


> Exercise update:
> 
> My exercise for past week has consisted of shoveling mountains of snow, along with repairing and repainting the interior of our 3 bedroom rental house with cathedral ceilings (to make painting even more fun!), and then washed the windows, cleaned the blinds, shampooed all the carpets, and scrubbed it clean.  I then showed it at least 20 times, and got it rented out this weekend.  Woohoo.
> 
> I'm now in excruciating pain.  I can't feel my fingers and can hardly walk, much less run, bike, aerobicize, or go to any gyms.
> 
> Maybe next week.


Shovelling and painting, def a workout. We painted our entire house when we first moved in three years ago. The previous owner hadn't painted anything in the three years he owned the house and everything needed to be painted (we live next to the military base, so our neighbour hood is mostly military = continuous turnover of housing market), it was quite the chore to get everything painted before the moving truck showed up from New Brunswick.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Ya noy, feel better soon!  We fortunately got more rain than snow with that last storm that rolled through over the weekend.  I have had more than my fair share of shoveling this winter so I hear you there, it's been crazy at times!
> 
> I'm feeling really good lately.  Maybe it's just because the sun is shining, or maybe because I've been working out every day, but at any rate I feel great, healthy and strong.  It's so easy to forget I'm sick when I have times like this!  That gets dangerous though, when I start feeling too good, sometimes I get cocky and think I can eat anything.  "I feel great!  Maybe I'll have a big salad!  I probably won't die 2 hours later!"  Cut to 2 hours later and I'm wishing for death.    Or at least not having a good time at all.  So I'm trying hard to stick to my usual safe diet and not eat anything that will mess me up.


I miss salad! Over Christmas hubby and I went to Ottawa for a few days and one of the meals I had came with salad, I kind of just forgot that I shouldn't eat it, it was on my plate, force of habit or something, oh boy did I suffer for that.


----------



## Beach bum

I have been decorating my bedroom as a surprise while my husband is on holiday - so glad I have been exercising recently as I think my arms would have dropped off while painting the ceiling otherwise !  :ylol2:


----------



## lizzy16

Trying to get at least a half hour walk in daily as I can't get to the gym every day, took the dogs out for an hour this afternoon.

I saw the endocrinologist on Wednesday, she gave me some good advice and as long as I don't lift really heavy weights above my head (straining the back) I should be fine - yay and every time I pound the pavement now I think "Strength! Strength!"


----------



## hawkeye

Did the second night of run 3 minutes, walk 1 minute (5 sets)


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

You're doing great hawkeye! 
I'm building up my running as well, but a lot slower than you! I don't really like it very much!
Its not so much that I'm feeling too out of breath but my leg muscles tighten up so I'm finding it quite hard.


----------



## hawkeye

Try stretches after each run.  I'll do about 4 different types of leg stretches after each run.  I used to do calf stretches as well


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I have been stretching afterwards. I suppose I just have to hope it keeps getting better!


----------



## AlliRuns

Today I was really unmotivated, I didn't want torun, I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, felt worn down. But then I kicked myself out the door and ran 12km and I felt awesome. Just one of those days. :-/


----------



## Beach

I haven't been as motived to workout myself of late, overall.  I'm always glad when I do, enjoy the exercise, like the benefits of looking healthier, but for some reason working out hasn't had its typical appeal of late.  I think I figured out why this evening.  I haven't weighed myself in awhile, and found I've dropped around 10lbs.  Sweet!  The gut has been well of late, so it's positive.  Figure since being healthier, I've been using new energy to work out more frequently than in the past, and now am a bit stressed.  Just a guess.


----------



## hawkeye

AlliRuns said:


> Today I was really unmotivated, I didn't want torun, I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, felt worn down. But then I kicked myself out the door and ran 12km and I felt awesome. Just one of those days. :-/


Had a nap this afternoon also....a lot of late nights this week


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I did my resistance bands workout yesterday evening and I am not aching as much today as I was last week!! I am feeling it but luckily I can still walk around!


----------



## lizzy16

Great work LMV! I had a nice celebratory lunch with my parents today (my Dad's retirement - thank goodness I can still eat grilled seafood, Crohn's won't take that from me!); while my family all curled up to sleep after lunch I took the doggies out for a nice, brisk walk for an hour. It really relaxed me and I feel good for getting active on a Sunday - back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## hawkeye

Did the run 3 minutes, walk a minute this morning outside  - sunny and -6C (-10C) windchill.  The second set was hard - must have been the hills.  Going to get a couple of more 3 and 1 sessions in and them up it to 4 and 1.


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Did the run 3 minutes, walk a minute this morning outside  - sunny and -6C (-10C) windchill.  The second set was hard - must have been the hills.  Going to get a couple of more 3 and 1 sessions in and them up it to 4 and 1.


Awesome, keep it up!


----------



## AlliRuns

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> I did my resistance bands workout yesterday evening and I am not aching as much today as I was last week!! I am feeling it but luckily I can still walk around!


Excellent! The sore muscle feeling like you can barely walk isn't much fun.


----------



## AlliRuns

I'm now at day 23 of my 60 day streak. Ran 46km this week. Total distance is now 133km


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

You guys are all doing so great!  I'm so proud of everyone!  

Kind of a weird question, but has anyone had what seems to be an allergic reaction right after hitting the gym?  Not me, but my hubby has had this happen twice now.  We joined a local gym in October '12, and shortly after joining, one day hubby came out of the changing room sneezing like crazy.  His sinuses were screwed up for several days, and he eventually flushed whatever it was out with a neti pot.  He said it felt like "something" was in his sinuses, like something physically got in there.  But nothing that we could physically see came out when he used the neti pot so we don't know what it was.  After he flushed his sinuses, he was fine for months.  But, this just happened again yesterday - hubby was fine during our workout, but when he came out of the men's changing room, it was sneeze city again.  He tried doing the neti pot last night but it didn't help this time.  He's going to try it again today.  Anyway, has anybody else had a weird allergic (?) reaction to something in a gym changing room?  I'm wondering if they use some weird cleaning chemical that he's reacting badly to, but it's just weird that it happened twice months apart and he was fine the majority of the times we've been to the gym.  Any ideas or has this happened to anyone else?

Edited to add:  He's fine when he is in the changing room to change into his gym clothes, both times it's happened as he's changing back into his street clothes after we worked out.  I don't know what it's like in the men's changing room, but in the women's, they often put fresh-cut flowers in there - I don't think hubby has a flower allergy though, because he worked in a flower shop for years and was fine then.  Cleaning chemicals are the only thing I can think of, but it's not like they wait months between cleaning the changing rooms, so it's just really weird.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Cat. I know that exercise can bring on anaphylactic food reactions. I found it out when I was doing research for my dissertation last year.
But I'm not sure if it would be the same for the sneezing type reaction! 
Very strange!!


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat, do lots of lifters use chalk in your gym? The chalk always makes me sneeze like crazy.


----------



## Beach

Cat - I'd imagine it could be a number of items that could be bothering your husband at the gym, once cleaning up after exercising.  My guess is it might be a towel he uses to wipe down with.  I know of someone that as an allergy from a type of detergent used for cleaning cloths (forget which one it is this morning) that causes him to sneeze frequently, watery eyes, etc.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV - I don't think it's anaphylaxis!  It doesn't affect his breathing, just his sinuses.  He gets congested & sniffly & sneezy.  I agree that it is very strange!

Alli, no chalk that I know of at my gym so it's not that.  I think chalk would make me sneezy too and I never get sneezy at the gym.  Sometimes my nose drips (sometimes a lot) when I'm working out, but from what I've read that's fairly normal and just a reaction to exercise itself, not a reaction to any pollutant or allergen.  My nose dripping and hubby's sinus episodes are completely different though, his is way worse, he is miserable for hours/days whereas I just need a kleenex and I'm good.

Beach, our gym doesn't provide cloth towels (only paper towels to wipe down the machines) so it's not that either.  I'm not sure if he brings a towel in his bag to wipe himself down with afterwards, but if so it's something from home, and he's never had an issue with the detergent I use.

Hmmmm.  This is quite the mystery.  Hubby works tomorrow evening so I think I'm going to sneak a look in his gym bag then and see if I can find anything in there that might be the culprit.  Although I still don't understand how something could affect him so strongly months apart with him being fine for a long period in between.


----------



## Mary:)

OK...Im mad at myself :ymad:. I was excersizing regularly and I stopped PLUS I cant seem to loose weight. I just feel blah...I start a program then I get sick with a cold or something or whatever happens. I remember when I was really sick with a flare and I weighed 100 pounds. I know that was not good but ever since my hysterectomy 2 years ago I keep gaining!!!  I hate flares..but sometimes think if I could just have a "lil" flare so I could loose 25 pounds...hhmmmm. :ywow:


----------



## Mary:)

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> You guys are all doing so great!  I'm so proud of everyone!
> 
> Kind of a weird question, but has anyone had what seems to be an allergic reaction right after hitting the gym?  Not me, but my hubby has had this happen twice now.  We joined a local gym in October '12, and shortly after joining, one day hubby came out of the changing room sneezing like crazy.  His sinuses were screwed up for several days, and he eventually flushed whatever it was out with a neti pot.  He said it felt like "something" was in his sinuses, like something physically got in there.  But nothing that we could physically see came out when he used the neti pot so we don't know what it was.  After he flushed his sinuses, he was fine for months.  But, this just happened again yesterday - hubby was fine during our workout, but when he came out of the men's changing room, it was sneeze city again.  He tried doing the neti pot last night but it didn't help this time.  He's going to try it again today.  Anyway, has anybody else had a weird allergic (?) reaction to something in a gym changing room?  I'm wondering if they use some weird cleaning chemical that he's reacting badly to, but it's just weird that it happened twice months apart and he was fine the majority of the times we've been to the gym.  Any ideas or has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Edited to add:  He's fine when he is in the changing room to change into his gym clothes, both times it's happened as he's changing back into his street clothes after we worked out.  I don't know what it's like in the men's changing room, but in the women's, they often put fresh-cut flowers in there - I don't think hubby has a flower allergy though, because he worked in a flower shop for years and was fine then.  Cleaning chemicals are the only thing I can think of, but it's not like they wait months between cleaning the changing rooms, so it's just really weird.


Cat- This is a bit unrelated but my daughter is allergic to cats. Her eyes swell and cant breathe well, sneezing, and itchy. But everytime she goes into her elective course at school in the classroom(which is once a week) she has an allergic reaction. There are no cats in there!! So I wonder the same like you do what the heck is it!!


----------



## Naturelover

Cat, Perhaps it's a mold issue somewhere in the gym or a dust issue and by the time he finishes in the changing room, his sinus's are really giving him a fit. Have him pay closer attention to how he feels when he first sets foot into the gym and then as time goes on in the gym. He may begin to notice that he is having some other symptoms before the sneezing starts. Many places use Frebreeze (sp?) or other scent sprays. Check with management to find out when the changing room is cleaned. Could be while hubby is in the gym. Hope you sort this out soon.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks everybody.  Still haven't figured out what happened with hubby - he did the neti pot multiple times but wasn't able to flush out whatever it was.  He gradually got better over the past few days and is mostly back to normal now.  We're planning to go back to the gym tomorrow so hopefully this weird allergy thing doesn't happen again!

How's everybody doing with their fitness goals?  Alli, still going strong on the streak?  Hawkeye, how's the run-walk thing going for you?  How's everyone else doing?  I had a bit of a rough day on Monday but pushed myself to do 45 mins on the bike anyway (I usually do an hour on the bike so I didn't do all that I usually am capable of).  I'm doing the bike again tonight and I hope to do much better this time and stick it out for the full hour.


----------



## AlliRuns

Day 26! I ran 10km today, my legs felt amazing, stomach, not so much. Was late getting out (I have three days off this week, had to burn off the rest of my leave days for the FY), spent most of the morning in the bathroom, this always happens to me when I take a day off work.


----------



## AlliRuns

Speaking of bikes... I ordered another one yesterday, it should be here next week. It's a single speed, for commuting! I figure it's going to pay for itself in gas in about two months. No more fretting over the 1.30/Litre at the pump.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I wish I could commute on my bike.  Maybe someday.  It's about 12 miles each way to work, so that'd be 24 miles round trip daily, and I just don't think I'm quite ready for that much distance daily yet.  I can do 12 miles on the stationary bike and then I'm wiped out and totally gross and sweaty, so I'd have to shower when I get to work and would probably be too tired to ride home.  So it's not happening just yet, but hopefully someday.


----------



## AlliRuns

My office is 2km from my house, I could walk, except my boss is in another bldg another 2km from that, and the kitchens that I manage are not close to my office either so I am always driving short distances around base. It burns a ton of gas when realistically, it would only take me a minute longer to ride around base. Plus it would be like a mini escape each time. I wear combats to work, so no need to worry about dirtying my good clothes.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh, that does sound ideal for biking!  The idea of a "mini-escape" from work sounds really nice too.  I hope you get some nice weather for biking - they're talking about another 6 inches of snow for us this weekend.  Ugh!  Happy first day of spring, indeed.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

They have said snow for us on friday too! Its strange because the blossoms and flowers have started to come out but it just does not feel like spring!

I had a good day on the bike yesterday at the gym as well. I still only did my usual 10mins which I use as like my warm up, but I finally got to try the "cross country" setting. The last few times I have tried to set it up but when you think you are about to start it just crashes and goes back to "welcome to woodlands gym" So I have just had to do a flat course. So I got to try cross country and it was all different resistances, so I was expecting not to have done as far as I had before, but I had done 3km which I was quite pleased with


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Been working on my exercise. Mostly a 15-25min elliptical and a round or two of some basic strength/cardio intervals. 

Last night I tested the waters and did a mild/moderate 20min. bootcamp video. It felt great!

It makes me truly feel like my flare is going away to be able to do these things but I am also very aware of my limitations. Gradual progression is better than no progression or going all-in and getting sick all over again.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, that's great!  There are some hill programs on my stationary bike too and some are quite challenging so I know that's no easy feat!  How weird though that the bike at your gym often crashes and goes back to the main menu or whatever.  Have you mentioned that issue to the people that work at the gym?  Maybe they can fix it or they know a work-around so that it won't crash.

Chicago, I can relate.  The good news is that the better you feel, the less limitations you should have.  I'm still a bit limited, but I know now that I can push myself pretty hard and my body won't punish me for it.  I definitely couldn't do that before I hit remission.  The key is to just listen to your body - if your body says no, then don't push it.  When I hit a good, stable remission, my body said go go go, exercise!!  I listened to it and my body and I are on pretty good terms for the most part these days, ha ha.  I hope your flare does ease and that you can settle into a nice long remission too.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No I didn't mention it to them. It was strange because sometimes it worked and sometimes it didnt. I was wondering if it was because it was a long programme and I was only doing it for 10mins. But this time when it worked it did each bit for 7 secs.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Only 7 seconds for each step of resistance?  That still might not be working correctly then.  My exercise bike at home does each step for one minute, and for some odd reason the bike at the little gym I go to does each step for 2 mins and 50 seconds.  7 seconds seems like a really short time to me for each step!  And on both you can program in a longer program but stop whenever you want.  In fact, my bike at home doesn't have long enough programs - the longest is 30 mins so I have to program in 2 different 30 min programs to do my hour ride.  But anyway, I would definitely ask the people at your gym about that bike maybe not working right, it doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I think its because it has the programme set out and then you put the time in so it devides the steps by the time, and it came out at 7 secs. So I could set it for longer and stop. The other programme I did "rolling hills" was shorter so for 10 mins it was 20sec per step. I think I preferred the cross country one though coz it had different bits in it.


----------



## AlliRuns

I always report problems with equipment the gym, otherwise it never gets fixed. The other day I was on a treadmill where the belt kept slowing down. I almost fell flat on my face!


----------



## AlliRuns

I am now on streak day 27. Total distance so far is 162km. Feeling so much like a runner again that I took a chance and ordered a new pair of racing flats from my local running store today. First race is end April. Hup Hup.


----------



## lisakuney

My mom had to give up her weightlifting (at 76) at her doctor's recommendation due to macular degeneration.  Guess who got her Total Gym?  

ME!!!

With loads of accessories, and all the cards, and woohoo! Doing my second workout today. I wasn't terribly sore in the muscles after the first one, but my hip joints were more painful than usual and burning for a few days. 

I am trying for 3X week right now. Doing the beginning set of 15 exercises, but only doing one set of 15 reps (or as many as I can do) for now. It's humbling to be so weak when 3 years ago I could leg press 400 pounds.

Hubby loves it too, and has been using it on days he doesn't play basketball. 

The only downside is that it freaks out my dog, and he's very concerned that the machine is trying to hurt me somehow. Silly old puppers.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lisakuney, that's great that your mother was able to lift weights until age 76!  Very admirable.  And good for you too that you now get to use her equipment, have fun!  Hopefully your dog gets used to it soon.  My dog tries to "help" me work out, ha ha.  If I'm riding the exercise bike, I don't let her in the room with me anymore, because once she sat right next to the bike and got bonked in the head with a pedal.  So she sits just outside the door and sighs loudly & repeatedly to let me know she's unhappy with not being in the same room as me.  And if I'm doing yoga at home, she tries to sit on the yoga mat with me.  Super helpful.    My cat at least has the good sense to stay out of my way (most of the time) when I'm working out.


----------



## AlliRuns

My dog is freaked out by my bike trainer, she barks at it. I'm not sure if its the bike itself or the noise or both that she doesn't like.


----------



## lisakuney

When I try to do yoga, he brings me his "Kong" toy and drops it on me as I lay there...

the XL version for very large dogs lol. Those things weigh a dang ton.


----------



## Beach

Got back into the exercise groove this morning!  It has been awhile since having a nice lifting workout.  Since that was the case, I did a full body lifting routine.  Typically what I do is concentrate on either upper or lower body routines.  Being that I did a full body workout, it was a relatively easier exercise routine than typical, but it was a good start for the time taken off though.  I'm pleased.  

Well, lets see - i started out with flat dumbbell bench press, alternating arms up and down, doing 3 sets of 12.  Beginning weight was 40lbs with each dumbbell, and moved up by 5lbs.  On the 4th set I moved the weights back, doing 30lbs, lifting till failure.  I think that only took around 10 lifts on each arm.  

Then did 3 sets of calf raises with no weights.  Did the lifting off the edge of my tread mill, holding onto the side rails for balance.  Each set was done till muscle failure.

Then did dead lifts.  I lift lighter weights on this, but move slowly through the exercise movement.  The first set was at 30lbs per dumbbell, moving through each lift at around 20 seconds, doing 12 of these.  I then moved up to 35lbs.  Then moved to lighter weights, 15lbs per dumbbell, doing 60 lifts.  What I do is at 20 lifts I would alter my stance from having the legs close together, to far apart, to having them at shoulder width.  I try not to take a rest break between alternation.  I was able to handle the first 60.  Made it through around halfway on the second set till I had burnt the legs and lungs for that matter out.               

Then did 3 sets of shoulder front raises, starting at 15lbs and moving up in weight.  These are great for tennis I've found.  

And ended with lunges, with out using weights.  I did 3 sets, with each set done till I could not lift anymore, which was in the 20 range.


----------



## AlliRuns

lisakuney said:


> When I try to do yoga, he brings me his "Kong" toy and drops it on me as I lay there...
> 
> the XL version for very large dogs lol. Those things weigh a dang ton.


Ouch!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I second that ouch!  My dog fortunately doesn't bring toys to me, but if I'm on the yoga mat then she wants to sit on it too and will try to lick my hands & face.  She sheds a ton too (she's a corgi) so my yoga mat gets covered in dog hair.  Yuck.  

Beach, sounds like a good workout!  Glad you're getting back into the swing of things, and hope you're not too sore from it later on.

The hubby and I hit the gym yesterday - and he was fine, no allergic reaction whatsoever.  And I think he had a better workout than I did - he spent most of yesterday doing our taxes with just minimal input from me, but it was complicated and stressful and he was just so stressed out.  He didn't want to go to the gym at all, but I told him we were going, so he went and he felt great.  All that stress just went away and he was smiling and happy for the rest of the evening.


----------



## AlliRuns

Love corgis, so cute, my bike hating dog is part corgi, my other dog is lab-border collie.


----------



## AlliRuns

Day 28 of my run streak. I made a second attempt at 10 10 30's today and it sucked slightly less than Tuesday. I managed three without falling off the mill, as opposed to Two on Tuesday.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alli, we were looking for a corgi mix when we got our dog.  A woman at work couldn't keep her anymore and this is seriously the perfect dog - she was 2 when we got her (4 now), purebred Pembroke Welsh corgi, trained with lots of commands, well-behaved and super smart.  She pretty much just fell into my lap and I couldn't say no, so she became mine.  She's a crazy goofball with huge personality and is too smart for her own good, and for some reason she likes me more than my hubby.  She doesn't dislike him or anything, but when he's petting her, she looks at me.  And if I say anything at all, she'll ignore hubby completely and come sit on my feet and stare at me until I pet her.  So yeah, she's a bit obsessed with me which is why she wants to be wherever I am, even when I'm working out.  She's a good dog but a little crazy too.  

What are 10 10 30's?  It sound dangerous if you risk falling off the treadmill!


----------



## AlliRuns

10 10 30, a treadmill drill for strength and power, 10mph, 10%incline, for 30 seconds. 1 minute rest between. If you do them as a group you just trade places on the treadmill.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Whoa, I think I would fall off the treadmill too!  10 mph!!  That's pretty much sprinting then, right?  And 10 % incline to boot, that sounds very intense.  I'm not a runner so it sounds crazy difficult to me - my arthritis gets aggravated if I jog for more than 5 mins at 5 mph with zero incline.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Cat!  I'm afraid exercise rigor mortis is already setting in.  Not a problem.  I have the University of Illinois tournament game to watch this afternoon, coming on soon.  As poorly as the team has been playing of late, there is likely to be few needs for me to move, jump up in excitement cheer the team on.  

Glad your taxes are finished!  Hope you are getting a nice return.  I turned mine in the other day to our accountant.  Now comes the waiting.  I'm sure to receive questioning calls in the coming days - where is this document?, what are you trying to say here?!.  I think our accountant gets stressed out this time of year.  It could explain the now lack of hair that he has.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks Beach!  We're getting a better return than I was expecting, so it's definitely a good thing.  My hubby worked at least a half-dozen freelance/temp/odd jobs last year plus he collected unemployment for awhile, so it was anybody's guess as to how that was all going to turn out tax-wise.  Hm, maybe you're on to something, taxes could explain my hubby's lack of hair too.    I giggled at the rigor mortis thing.  Have you heard of this thing called "The Stick"?  My brother gave me one for my birthday last year.  You roll it over your muscles and it supposedly helps them from getting too sore and helps them recover faster after a workout.  I'm not sure if it actually works, but it feels nice, like self-massage.  Might help with the rigor mortis but I don't know.

I just looked at the website for the Stick and I'm overwhelmed.  I'm not even sure which one I have.  There are like a million different ones.  My brother and I have issues with each other but he always spends way too much money on me for birthdays/holidays.  But I have one of these things:
https://www.thestick.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=0020


----------



## AlliRuns

I had one of those, it broke, long story, now I use a foam roller.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alli, you weren't trying to use the Stick as a chin-up bar, were you???


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Alli, you weren't trying to use the Stick as a chin-up bar, were you???


Lol, no, I wasn't the one who broke it.


----------



## Beach

Cat - Nah, haven't used or seen the stick before.  Looks interesting.  I can see how rolling that over muscles could help some.  

Early on when I first began working out I would buy over the counter muscle pain relaxers.  I forget which ones this evening, but Advil probably was my best friend during those days.  Now, I seem to be able to get by with out.  I'm pretty numb most of the time to the workout pain.  I'll complain a little about it, but overall it tends to not bother me as it used to.  

Hope the weekend workout plan goes great!  I'm looking forward to green fuzzy ball chasing on a tennis court and probably a few nice long walks.  Hmmm... the gut remains grumpy, so maybe walks closer to the house done twice around.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh no Beach, avoid Advil!  NSAIDs are terrible for us, they can worsen stomach troubles & cause bleeding ulcers, etc.  In fact, I think ibuprofen may have contributed to me developing IBD.  I went kayaking a lot the summer before I became ill, and I would pop ibuprofen like candy - I didn't realize what overuse of NSAIDs could do to the gut.  Then most of my department got laid off at work which was hugely stressful, and I do wonder if the combination of stress plus the NSAIDs did me in.

Alli, I think I still need to hear this story.  Someone else broke your stick and it's a long story?  Please do tell!


----------



## Beach

Thanks Cat - not to worry, it has only been on the rare occasion that I've taken painkillers.  I'm not sure what caused my IBD, but it was many years ago, and long before I took an NSAID.  

Sorry about the troubles you and your husband are going through with work.  Hope the economy improves in the future and with that your stomach woes.


----------



## Beach

This is a pleasant surprise.  After the time off from exercising, and then a lifting working out yesterday, I expected to be sorer than typical waking up this morning.  Instead I feel little to no discomfort at all.  Hmm...if this is due to the new diet I'm following, I believe I can become used to this way of eating.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

No worries, Beach, that was over 3 years ago that my department got laid off.  There were 10 people in my dept and 8 of them got canned (I was one of the 2 that got to stay, but I had to take on tons of new responsibilities and had survivor's guilt and all that).  Now there are 4 people in my dept, so I still have a lot of responsibilities but it's better than it was.  I have a new boss too who is very understanding about my health issues (she has health issues of her own) so things at work are okay for the most part right now.  As for the hubby, he just does whatever he can to help make ends meet.  He's been trying to find a full-time job but nobody's hiring animators/artists right now so he does whatever odd jobs/freelance jobs, and he works part-time in a costume shop too.


----------



## AlliRuns

I ran today, but only so I wouldn't break the streak. I was suppose to do my long run this morning. But my stomach has been iffy for the past few days and last night and this morning was not fun. I haven't felt like this since I have been on Remicade. So I ran a few painful Km's and that was it. I will not break the streak.


----------



## hawkeye

Went out for 5 sets of run 3 minutes, walk 1 minute this morning.  It's the first time I've been out since Monday - had to focus on getting some project work done before vacation this week.


----------



## AlliRuns

My stomach did settle down today. Ran 14km, it was gorgeous out. I am now half way through my streak and the total is 183km. I also signed up for a two-day 380km bike ride in June in support of the wounded warrior's foundation. I may have lost my mind completely


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I just googled and it looks like 380 km is about 236 miles???  Yikes!  Yes, I would say you've lost your mind.  Good luck with it!  Have you ridden that far before?


----------



## AlliRuns

The most I have ridden in one day was 160km (100miles). The first day of this ride is 220km, and the next day is 160km. Should be interesting anyway. This is the event: http://sssride.com/index.html It's actually a road ride, website is misleading, and also there's a typo, the organizers are new to this I think. 

The route covers some pretty hilly terrain, I've driven some of it.


----------



## lizzy16

Ergh, I wasn't very active last week as I was getting a lot done with Uni (though I did get 100% on an assessment woo hoo!) 

Back to the gym tonight! Alli well done on not breaking your streak you are fricking awesome!!


----------



## AlliRuns

Lizzy, congrats on the 100%  

I owe my ability to run streak to being on Remicade, starting to feel like the old Alli again


----------



## lizzy16

That's fantastic, I'm hoping to have similar results with Humira, first dosage tomorrow! xx


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck with the Humira, Lizzy!

My illness seems to be on the milder end of the spectrum (still officially undiagnosed though) so I owe my remission to Entocort and Asacol.  2 years in remission and counting.    Just about 2 years that I've been working out regularly, too.


----------



## Josephine

Hi, well done to everyone who mor then me.  I am trying to get moviated but ni happened. 
So, minus walking every other day 10 mins to 30 mins on week day.  I need the warm weather to come back soon.

As for my crohns active but mild compare lot people on here.


----------



## lizzy16

Thanks Cat! My first shots went well yesterday and I'm not feeling any fatigue or ill effects - combat class tonight!


----------



## lisakuney

We are going to get a cardio machine of some sort when our tax refund arrives. Can anyone recommend a particular brand/model?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lisakuney, there are so many variables that it's hard to say.  What types of cardio do you like to do, how much space do you have, etc?

Personally, the only cardio machine I have at home is an exercise bike, and I use it often.  (I got it on craigslist for like $25 so it was not a big investment money-wise, but it does take up a lot of room in my guest bedroom.  If I had been smarter, I would have gotten one of those bike-trainer things where you put your actual bike on it and can use it like a stationary bike, as I think that setup would take up less room and be easier to store.)  When I'm at the gym I gravitate towards the elliptical machine just because I like it and don't have one at home.  I don't do much on the treadmill at the gym because jogging makes my arthritis hurt more.  I was tempted to get a fold-up treadmill as they don't take up much space, but I just don't think I'd use it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## AlliRuns

I would get an elliptical if I were to buy some sort of exercise machine (other than a treadmill of course). They are low impact and good exercise. Brands, Precor if you want gym quality.


----------



## AlliRuns

Was suppose to run 10km today. It didn't happen, we had a work lunch thing today for somebody that's leaving, it was at a German restaurant and I didn't want to go, but I didn't want to be rude. It didn't work out so well, and ended up in pain for the rest of the day. So I ran a measly 4km instead. From now on, Crohn's trumps being polite. Ugh.


----------



## Paul Cronk

I have luckily been disciplined about exercise all my life which stands me in good stead now. Basically the Crohn's is up and down and so is the arthritis/fibromyalgia that goes with it, and either one can knock me out of contention easily. However, when I am in a controlled period (meaning when I don't feel too bad) I go to my gym 3 times a week. I use an elliptical trainer for 25 minutes and then work out with very low weights and always with care. On that regime I recover a good level of fitness to prepare for the next fight, whenever it comes.

I am not sure I could have the energy levels to get fit from scratch, but luckily (or through hard work) my cardiovascular fitness is good and I can get back in shape within a few weeks after a crisis period. Spring is coming and from May I can swim outdoors and that is fabulous therapy. I'd love to use my bike (I was a raciing champion as a kid) but the toll on my neck is too great. My canoe hasn't been touched for a year but it sits there in hope.

I definitely think an exercise discipline can help with managing Crohn's, but more to the point it is the only way I know (a good workout) to clear out the shit from all the drugs and to be totally focused on something outside the disease. All the natural painkillers etc....


----------



## amrycrohns

I am having worst time with luck, now for the 3rd time I have paid for a 5k, 10k or half marathon and ended up waking up feeling like crap.  I am starting to wonder if just knowing I have the run the next day makes my symptoms worse.  I don't run to win that just won't happen.  I basically do it to collect T-shirts.  How stressed could I be with I will get there when I get there pace.


----------



## senoraharvey

I am very active and have been throughout my ups & downs with the diease.. I don't know if this has been a good or bad thing, but my doctors tell me that on paper, I look like the textbook definition of health... lol... I am a full-time teacher and a Zumba instructor part-time. Mentally exercising helps me get through the tough times!


----------



## Ya noy

senoraharvey said:


> I am very active and have been throughout my ups & downs with the diease.. I don't know if this has been a good or bad thing, but my doctors tell me that on paper, I look like the textbook definition of health... lol... I am a full-time teacher and a Zumba instructor part-time. Mentally exercising helps me get through the tough times!


I spent most of the week out of town, working and staying at a friend's hotel and some of her employees invited me to their Zumba classes, so I went. 

Had a great time, and really enjoyed it


----------



## AlliRuns

amrycrohns said:


> I am having worst time with luck, now for the 3rd time I have paid for a 5k, 10k or half marathon and ended up waking up feeling like crap.  I am starting to wonder if just knowing I have the run the next day makes my symptoms worse.  I don't run to win that just won't happen.  I basically do it to collect T-shirts.  How stressed could I be with I will get there when I get there pace.


I always get nervous pre-race. Even if I'm running for fun.


----------



## AlliRuns

Wahoo got out on the bike today, short 62km, but it felt great. Did a brick, so ran immediately after. At run streak day 36.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

62 km is short?  I can do 12 miles on the bike on a good day, if I push myself.    And that takes an hour and I sweat, a lot.

I am letting myself off easy today.  Walked the dog for an hour in the morning and did 30 mins of yoga in the evening.  Weights yesterday and tomorrow though, so today's kind of a rest day in that I didn't work up a huge sweat or exhaust myself.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> 62 km is short?  I can do 12 miles on the bike on a good day, if I push myself.    And that takes an hour and I sweat, a lot.
> 
> I am letting myself off easy today.  Walked the dog for an hour in the morning and did 30 mins of yoga in the evening.  Weights yesterday and tomorrow though, so today's kind of a rest day in that I didn't work up a huge sweat or exhaust myself.


Lol, well, yes in relation to the ride I am taking on in June. Was suppose to go longer, but my dog is sick and spent the morning at the vet


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aw, I hope your dog is okay!  Is it the corgi mix or your other dog?  And why do they always seem to get sick or hurt on the weekend when the regular vet isn't open?  My dog once sprained her leg on a Saturday and the emergency vet isn't cheap, so I feel for you.  It sucks having a sick dog and it sucks monetarily too.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Aw, I hope your dog is okay!  Is it the corgi mix or your other dog?  And why do they always seem to get sick or hurt on the weekend when the regular vet isn't open?  My dog once sprained her leg on a Saturday and the emergency vet isn't cheap, so I feel for you.  It sucks having a sick dog and it sucks monetarily too.


My lab-border collie mix. The vet actually has saturday hours so at lucked in. 3 years ago she got attacked on Good Friday and it cost a small fortune for stitches and holiday fee. It was pricey today too though, don't know what's going on so she had to run a bunch of tests.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope she's okay and it's nothing major!  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## AlliRuns

Puppy had pancreatitis and Lyme. Vet just called me back.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh no, poor pup and poor you too!  That's terrible!


----------



## lizzy16

Hope your doggie gets better soon!!

I did body combat today, it's my favourite class at the gym and I was sweating up a storm by the end of it! The class was absolutely chockers today, lots of people working off their Easter calories lol.


----------



## hawkeye

Managed to keep up the 3 and 1's over vacation last week and will ramp it up to 4 and 1s tomorrow.  Last day of "vacation" today.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alli, how's your dog doing today?  Any better?

Lizzy, that stinks, I dislike the fair-weather after-holiday workout crowd.  The new year's resolution people are the worst!  They get all ambitious about working out but quit right away when they realize it's actually hard work.  But they clog up all the machines & classes for a little while and that just drives me nuts.


----------



## lizzy16

Yeah it was a bit annoying Cat, I think cos it was a public holiday heaps of people had the day off so they came along to the Monday morning class - usually it's not that busy and I can do my roundhouse kicks in peace without worrying about taking anyone's head off!!


----------



## hawkeye

Ramped the running up yesterday to run 4 min., walk 1 - a bit of pain at the start in the inner thigh going up hills.  Heading out again tomorrow night.


----------



## prettykitty

AlliRuns said:


> I always get nervous pre-race. Even if I'm running for fun.


Me too! I always give myself enough time to hit the port-a-potties TWICE before the race starts...


----------



## AlliRuns

Prettykitty: I hit them more like 5 or 6 times. Biggest fear ever is there not being enough blue rockets.

I haven't posted in a few days, been a really busy week, but still finding time for running, 40 days completed of my streak and about to head out for 41. I saw my GI doc yesterday, he asked if I was back to training, so I told him about the streak thing.. Pretty sure he thinks I'm a crazy woman!


----------



## C-dub85

I'm new to this site. I can't believe how many other runners are out there with Crohn's! I lost 10 inches of my colon in November and the part I hated the most was missing the Wine & Dine Half Marathon at Disney. 

Any ways, hello everyone!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

welcome to the forum and also to this group!  

I was just wondering those of you who suffer from hip problems, which exercises make it worse? my hip is hurting a bit today, the only thing i did differently was doin four mins of the cross trainer at the end.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I have some unknown type of arthritis in my right hip (going to see a rheumy for it but can't get in until July) and I suspect it might be spreading to my left hip and lower back.  Jogging/running is the one type of exercise I just cannot do.  I got it down to a science - I used to try to jog on the treadmill to warm up before lifting weights.  I can jog for no more than 6 minutes - any longer and the pain really sets in.  So that's about 1/2 mile.  If I push myself to run 1 mile, I am in pain and limping for days afterwards.  It's just not worth it.  Walking sometimes sets it off too if I walk a long distance, or if it's very cold out.  Snow and cold can trigger my arthritis pain by themselves, so walking + cold/snow means pain for at least a day.  I can do pretty much everything else though without any hip pain - I can do the arc trainer, the elliptical, the bike, weights, etc.  I'm sure a lot of this is probably pretty specific to me, but I hope that helped a little bit anyway.  I hope your hip feels better soon and that it's just muscle soreness and not anything like arthritis!


----------



## hawkeye

prettykitty said:


> Me too! I always give myself enough time to hit the port-a-potties TWICE before the race starts...


Any time I went to a race with my wife, I was amazed by the numbers of portapotties at the start line.

Did another 4 sets of run 4 min, walk 1 min tonight.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey,
yeah I think/hope its muscular. I don't have arthritis but do occasionally get joint pain. Usually knees but sometimes hips. This is my right hip as well. I think its probably muscular though because it hurts more when I lift my knee up. I was just pushing the trolly in the supermarket and it was hurting more then. Hopefully it will go down in a couple of days. I might go swimming tomorrow.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Just went for a nice swim  

I haven't been for ages but managed to get in 30 lengths. I probably could have done more really but you don't wanna stay in the pool forever do you. And I was with my mum and her friend. It was good and my hip doesn't hurt today.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That sounds fun, LMV!  I haven't been swimming since last summer.  I still don't like how I look in a swimsuit - my belly sticks out too much.  Last year I bought a swimsuit with like a tank top instead of a bikini top, to cover the belly.  I felt like an old lady buying that suit.  I know, I'm over 30 so I probably shouldn't wear bikinis anymore anyway, but it still made me sad.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Cat you can get really nice all in one costumes! I have a couple so you don't have to be old!!
I have a black one which I use for swimming, its a halterneck and I have a pink flowery one as well, they are both control ones so they suck everything in!
I only really have bikinis when I'm on the beach to get a tan, I don't trust them for staying up when you are swimming properly!


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> That sounds fun, LMV!  I haven't been swimming since last summer.  I still don't like how I look in a swimsuit - my belly sticks out too much.  Last year I bought a swimsuit with like a tank top instead of a bikini top, to cover the belly.  I felt like an old lady buying that suit.  I know, I'm over 30 so I probably shouldn't wear bikinis anymore anyway, but it still made me sad.


Cat, being over 30 doesn't mean you can't wear bikinis! That being said though, I never wear them except on vacation and I usually wear a t shirt over the, except on the beach.


----------



## lizzy16

Did a body pump class with loaded barbells this morning, whew! Gonna be sore on Tuesday 

Kept my weights very low as it's my first class of this type for about 3 years, my technique really needs practice but I've decided to do it once a week for strength training so I'll get better. 

Balance tomorrow and combat on Wednesday.. I've been finding group classes a lot more motivating lately than working out on my own, having someone instruct me for an hour!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lizzy, what exactly is a combat class?  Is it like boot camp, doing obstacle courses and stuff?  Or is it more fighting, like martial arts?  I've been kind of wanting to take some martial arts classes, but I'm pretty much the opposite of what you described - I love working out by myself, and I don't think I'd do very well in a class.  I'm a huge introvert, and possibly my favorite thing ever is to just put my headphones on and drown out the rest of the world and get lost in my own head for awhile.  That goes along nicely with working out by myself, and I don't have issues with needing motivation.  But on the other hand, I'd like to learn how to kick butt and defend myself, and I know I can't do that all on my own.  Hmmmm, I need to think on this more.  I wonder if anywhere near me offers anything like a trial/sampler class.


----------



## amrycrohns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> I wonder if anywhere near me offers anything like a trial/sampler class.


Most cities have at least 1 place any larger cities 100's of place's for self defense class's.  Almost all of them will give you a free trial, matter of fact I never seen one that didn't offer free trial or trial week.  The free trial however is usually a group class.  Paying for individual lessons can get pretty expensive, I was paying 40 dollars a hour for individual lessons where group lessons where 75 bucks a week as many nights as I showed up.  Do research into the location, first to choose a art that accomplish's what you want and second that it is a place that is reputuable.  Example I took my kids to a place where you were given your first belt if you refered a friend, not if you learned or demonstrated a group of abilities.  Try to avoid place's like this.


----------



## alex_chris

Hey, I am a huge believer that endurance sport is good for Crohn's patients. So sign me up for this support group!

Currently in really good remission, no diarrhea for many, many, many months. 

Exercising 3 times at least a week (about 90min to 2 hours), mostly running, rowing, cycling, a bit of weighs. 1-2 hour men's yoga (my firm pays for it and it's before lunch, so hey, why not!?) per week. 

In winter of 2011/2012 I had severe problems with iron deficiency and anemia, had to get weekly iron injections and blood infusions. I started a more rigorous iron supplement regime in spring of last year and slowly increased my work-out schedule. My weight increased steadily from 60kg back then (after a flare up) to 77kg now. No inflammation for nearly a year now. 

Well, as I said above, I am a believer in the positive effects of endurance sport. Whenever I do a 10k run, I feel good. If I don't do any sport for a week, I get grumpy and feel that my body doesn't like that at all.


----------



## lizzy16

Cat, body combat is my favourite class at the gym - it's a kind of aerobics class but it's based on mixed martial arts. So it's set to high-energy music and each song will be choreographed with moves taken from boxing, karate, kickboxing, muay thai etc. (You're just punching and kicking the air rather than a partner). It's a lot of fun but it's more of a cardio workout than serious martial arts.

Definitely find out if places near your offer any trials - it'd be good to go along and see if you enjoy a class and get a feel for it. I'm just not as good at pushing myself when I'm alone on the treadmill than when someone is telling me what to do!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Me and my sister just got back from a fun morning in town. 
We went to both buy sports bras! 
The first shop we both went in the same changing room because they went out into the shop so we didn't want to have to go out into the shop to show each other! I asked the guy if we could go in the same one and he was like "eerr... If you want to?!" haha
My sister got two, and some trousers and spent a total of £70! I did really like the first one I tried on, the same as what she got which was £30, but in the end I got another one from another shop for £22. Its a bit more bra shaped rather than like a crop top style but still has enough support. But I'm happy to wear mine underneath a top, whereas she wanted to wear hers on its own. 

She might come to the gym with me on Friday, I hope she does lol it will be fun.


----------



## hawkeye

Ramped it up to 5 and 1's tonight - 3 sets of run 5 min, walk 1 min  with a 2 min run at the end


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm feeling so blah today.  My mood is very low.  I'm going to hit the exercise bike but I'd rather just hibernate for awhile.  Hopefully doing some cardio will force me to feel a bit better.


----------



## hawkeye

Haven't been out running since Tuesday - came down with a sore throat Tuesday and have been nursing a cold for the rest of the week.  Going to try to get out tomorrow.


----------



## AlliRuns

On day 50! 340km accumulated!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ok, I've been thinking about getting a bike, and wanted to ask you guys about them. I have gone back to look at the bit in this thread we were discussing before.
So I haven't had a bike since I grew out of my childhood one!
My mum has one she hardly ever uses, I just sat on it to see what it is like on me. I reckon if I put the seat down as low as it goes it will be ok height wise. I'm not sure exactly what sort of bike it is, but it is one of the ones (like I believe most bikes are) where the handlebars are about as low as the seat. I'm really not used to riding in this position and I don't know if I like it. Like can you kinda look around at your surroundings or are you stuck in that leaning forward position?
I much more prefer the look of cat-a-tonic's one, where it looks like you are sat in a comfortable position. 

I probably won't use my bike very often, short bike rides on occasional weekends around the village, occasional days out and such. I want to go on a five day holiday with my sister to the New Forest which we plan to take our bikes, but I doubt we will be on them all day every day. So that is about the extent of my bike usage. 

If I'm honest - I've got £50 to spend, £100 if I get a job. My idea is to get a second hand one, there are some on gumtree for this price. I sort of have it in mind if I get a second hand one for not a lot of money now and see how I go with it, then I can invest in something better in the future. 

My Mum's bike needs a new tyre and the seat and handle bars adjusting. Do you think I should sort that one out and see how I get on with it? 

Otherwise I need an idea of the type I want so I can get looking for a second hand one. 
(Its my birthday on Friday and I already have £30 so I'm thinking I could use my birthday money to put towards it).

Thanks! Sorry that was a bit long lol.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, if there's a shop near you that sells bikes, you might want to go and do a test ride on a few of them to get an idea of what size, style, etc works best for you.  I will say that the style of bike was the primary reason I bought mine - I didn't want to be all hunched over the handlebars, I wanted to sit more upright, and I like it very much.  I don't know much about bikes, but I did test ride a few and I read reviews on amazon to get an idea of what type of bike would work best for me and was in my price range.  The bike I got was not too expensive (under $200), got good reviews, was the style I wanted, and is a pretty color.    For someone who knows nothing about bikes, it fits my needs nicely and I get complimented on it when I ride.

Oh, and keep in mind (and in budget) any add-ons you might need too, like helmet, lock, basket, etc.


----------



## AlliRuns

Even on a road bike, your back should be straight and core tight, not hunched over, if you have to hunch, then it doesn't fit properly. It is also possible to get road bikes with more upright fits.. They are called sport fit.


----------



## Ya noy

LVM,

The type of bike Cat has is a cruiser, which is great for riding around town, providing you're only riding a few miles, won't be doing any steep hills,  plan on taking your time, and would like to sit upright to enjoy the scenery.  Cruisers are also very comfy, with big wide tires and seats to cushion and soften shock. When my husband and I vacation in Key West, we rent cruisers because the entire island is only 4 miles long.  

My bike (on first page) is a road bike, built for speed and distance. The seat is higher than the handlebars because the position provides more power to your legs so you can ride much further, faster and longer, with far less effort. There is zero cushioning and combined with those skinny tires, provides a rock-hard ride, which can be painfully jarring, even with padded bike shorts.  However, it also glides right up steep hills, and you can pick it up with one hand, and hold it over your head as you run up several flights of stairs.  With a good road bike, riding a century (100 miles) in a single day is very doable, although it may be several days before you can walk or sit again. At minimum, you can expect chaffing, if not blisters.  

If you can find an affordable one, you might want to consider a hybrid. With hybrids, there are certain trade offs, but they usually incorporate elements of comfort (cruiser) bikes with wider tires and handlebars that allow you to ride in more of an upright position, while also incorporating the lighter weight and other design features found in road bikes.  Some hybrids also include certain elements of mountain bikes, such as shocks and nubbier tires.  hybrids can be very versatile, providing you don't mind the trade offs.  Cross fit (sport fit) bikes basically are hybrids, but cross fits are usually somewhat higher end and more expensive.  

Best of luck.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thank you - that has given me something to think about


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

In addition to what Ya Noy said, I'd like to add that if you get a bike and it's not very cushy, you can add a gel seat cover or replace the seat entirely with a cushy gel seat.  That's what I did for my bike - the seat it came with was okay, but I wanted my booty to be as comfy as possible (it's been through enough already, ha ha) so I bought a gel seat for about $25.  It was worth every penny, it's so much nicer and I have hardly any butt soreness even after riding for an hour or longer.

And yeah, my bike is nice for riding around town but I definitely won't be entering any races with it or anything like that.  But for stuff like riding to the grocery store or down to the farmer's market, it's great.


----------



## hawkeye

Made it out for another bunch of 5 and 1's tonight


----------



## PVail

So ive been training now for 2 months  for a big mountain bike event in my city. This is the first ever event held here and it takes in the local park and the wall city itself . Reall pretty full on difficult and a bit scary . personally i think it has been the best thing for me in a long time. Training regularly definetly helps your resilience to bad times and generally you do feel more in control .Its the one thing Ive done inthe last few years that has had the biggest and most positive effect on me physically and mentally . i am far happier and fitter.
Really under pressure now to learn all the new skills and get in the zone for this .Ive added a wee pic of my latest test run - not bad for a fifty year old.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, Peter, that's not bad for any age!  Well done, and good luck with the event!


----------



## Beach bum

I have been building up my fitness over the last few weeks, it feels like slow progress to be honest but I always feel better for having done something.

Now I am entering a 3 hour Zumbathon for Crohns and Colitis UK and I have never Zumbered. Not sure if I have do the 3 hours straight but I must admit looking at videos on you tube has me worried :yfaint:

Plus the only time I have ever danced for hours on end is with a skin full of vodka or rum - not sure that's appropriate on a Saturday afternoon :ylol:


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

That sounds fun Beach Bum!


----------



## smack116

Hey guys!
I'm new to the site and am totally all about health/exercise/natural remedy to cure Crohns and put  us all into remission!!! Yeah!!!


I quit smoking completely (tobacco), and limit the drinking to just a few on the weekend. I jog almost every other day (about 2 miles), and do strength training every other day (for about half an hour). 

What's been your guys' experience with high-intensity exercise and Crohn's? Do you feel it exacerbates the symptoms, or helps allieve them?


----------



## amrycrohns

It defaintly helps me not only with the crohns, but with other issues cause by crohns.  If I am flarring I am carefull what I do though no squats, deadlifts or cleans.  I just vary workload by how I feel.


----------



## AlliRuns

PVail said:


> So ive been training now for 2 months  for a big mountain bike event in my city. This is the first ever event held here and it takes in the local park and the wall city itself . Reall pretty full on difficult and a bit scary . personally i think it has been the best thing for me in a long time. Training regularly definetly helps your resilience to bad times and generally you do feel more in control .Its the one thing Ive done inthe last few years that has had the biggest and most positive effect on me physically and mentally . i am far happier and fitter.
> Really under pressure now to learn all the new skills and get in the zone for this .Ive added a wee pic of my latest test run - not bad for a fifty year old.


Sweet bike!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi smack116, welcome to the forum and the club.  I don't doubt that exercise can help push someone towards remission, but I bristle at the term "cure" because there just isn't one yet.  Semantics aside, welcome!  I love strength-training too and have been lifting weights regularly for about 2 years now.  I am not a fan of cardio but I make myself do either cardio or yoga on the non-weight lifting days.  Usually I ride the exercise bike - I tried jogging, but my hip arthritis just won't allow it.  As long as I avoid jogging, I feel like exercise makes me feel lots better.  Even if I'm having a bad day, working out will make me feel better.  It chases the blues away and makes me feel so much chipper too.

Alli, how's the streak going?  You're just about finished with it, right?  I'm assuming you're going to keep running regularly?  Oh, and I forgot to ask earlier - how is your dog doing?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Beach Bum, I am not a dancer either (I'm clumsy and have no rhythm!) so I feel for you on the trepidation about the Zumba-thon.  I've never done Zumba myself but my sister-in-law loves it.  When is the Zumba-thon?  If you've got time, maybe try taking a class or two so you at least know what you're getting into.  For what it's worth, my sis-in-law went from taking classes to teaching Zumba very quickly, so it seems to me like it's not too hard to learn.  (Although she's always been a really good dancer...)


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Hi smack116, welcome to the forum and the club.  I don't doubt that exercise can help push someone towards remission, but I bristle at the term "cure" because there just isn't one yet.  Semantics aside, welcome!  I love strength-training too and have been lifting weights regularly for about 2 years now.  I am not a fan of cardio but I make myself do either cardio or yoga on the non-weight lifting days.  Usually I ride the exercise bike - I tried jogging, but my hip arthritis just won't allow it.  As long as I avoid jogging, I feel like exercise makes me feel lots better.  Even if I'm having a bad day, working out will make me feel better.  It chases the blues away and makes me feel so much chipper too.
> 
> Alli, how's the streak going?  You're just about finished with it, right?  I'm assuming you're going to keep running regularly?  Oh, and I forgot to ask earlier - how is your dog doing?


I'm on day 56  going pretty well but I hyper extended my Achilles last weekend, so I'm still running but cut back the total distance this week. Intestines also questionable the past few days, my sister is visiting (hence my lack of posting) and we took a road trip to see a hockey game, ended up eating some iffy food that didn't agree with me, probably doesn't help that I'm near the end of my Remicade cycle, next dose in a week and a half. 

My dog is back to her old self, thank goodness!


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Beach Bum, I am not a dancer either (I'm clumsy and have no rhythm!) so I feel for you on the trepidation about the Zumba-thon.  I've never done Zumba myself but my sister-in-law loves it.  When is the Zumba-thon?  If you've got time, maybe try taking a class or two so you at least know what you're getting into.  For what it's worth, my sis-in-law went from taking classes to teaching Zumba very quickly, so it seems to me like it's not too hard to learn.  (Although she's always been a really good dancer...)


Tried Zumba, I also have no rhythm, so I didn't enjoy it. Know lots of people who love it.


----------



## lizzy16

Hi Guys, I've been a bit quiet lately as Uni is ramping up and I've been made full time at work (yaay for money but booo for free time), but still reading all your posts. I missed the gym this week cos I slipped at work and fell on my butt (combination of new floor cleaner that left a residue and new leather shoes that hadn't been "worn in"), don't worry I'm okay but was totally embarrassed and a bit bruised on my tailbone.. Will be back at it once my butt feels up to it for lack of a better expression!!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lizzy, ouch!  I bruised my tailbone once by sitting down too hard/fast on concrete when I was a teenager.  I still remember that pain, so I feel for you!  Not fun.  I hope the tailbone feels better soon!


----------



## grumpygut

Hi, I'm a born again fitness nut. Breast cancer forced me to get serious about exercise. Hopefully it'll work for this stuff too.

Must do yoga today...


----------



## grumpygut

How come I'm still not subscribed to this group? I hit reply but there's no subscribe button.


----------



## Artisan105

In the morning do 5-10 minutes of sit ups, push ups, etc.  Later in the afternoon on M-W-F do the Insanity Workout for 30-40 minutes. T-Th play basketball with friends for 2-3 hours. Sometimes instead of basketball I go swimming with my baby niece. 

Oh grumpygut you are from Auburn Washington! My fellow Washingtonian!  I grew up in Washington. I lived in Federal Way, Washington Exit 143. We are neighbors! Went to Federal Way High School. Then went to University of Washington- Seattle. 

Always nice to meet people from Washington.  Much love & grace.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

grumpyguts, do you not see a subscribe button at the top of this page on the left hand side, next to "post reply"? 
If you see "unsubscribe" then you are subscribed to it. 
If you don't see it I'll report the post and someone will be able to look into it.


----------



## grumpygut

Artisan, nice to meet you too. 
Little Miss Valentine, yes, I see the button now, thanks. All's good.


----------



## AlliRuns

Day 58 of my streak today. Mileage wasn't quite so high this week, wasn't feeling so great for a few days, but I did do my longest run since my comeback today, and it was a decent pace, 18kms, 1hr,27mins. It was a negative split run, so I started slower and came back strong.


----------



## Beach bum

Been trying out a bit of Zumba on the Wii - it's deceptively tiring so 3 hours is going to be fun.  But there is no backing out now as people have started sponsoring me 

I seem to be suffering a bit with my back today , the Zumba is the only different thing I have been doing so I have to blame that, going to do some more yoga to try to counter act it.


----------



## hawkeye

Off running until the GI consult on Thursday and I figure out what is going on.  Registered for a 5k next month.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hawkeye, good luck tomorrow.  Keep us posted on what your GI says.

Alli, is the streak over?  I presume you're still running though?  Training for a race?

I have not been doing so well lately - I tried switching from Asacol to Asacol HD, but that did not go well at all, so now I'm trying out Delzicol.  My guts are not pleased with all these medication switches lately.  Still, I've been working out every day regardless.  And I always feel better - mentally, guts-wise, arthritis-wise, you name it - after a workout.  So even though I'm feeling crappy, I am glad that I always push myself to go to the gym, because I swear sometimes that feels like the only thing that's holding me together.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat, hope you find something that works for you!

Yesterday was the last day of my streak. I took a rest day today, but I will continue to train, will be running a marathon this fall. Racing a 10km on Saturday.


----------



## hawkeye

AlliRuns said:


> Cat, hope you find something that works for you!
> 
> Yesterday was the last day of my streak. I took a rest day today, but I will continue to train, will be running a marathon this fall. Racing a 10km on Saturday.


Good luck on the 10K.

I might try to get out this weekend.


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Good luck on the 10K.
> 
> I might try to get out this weekend.


Thanks, I will let you all know how it goes. I am also volunteering at the half marathon on Sunday morning.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

It's SO nice out, finally!  It took forever but it's finally really feeling like springtime.  I was able to go outside today without a jacket for the first time in ages.  I'm so looking forward to taking a nice long bike ride tomorrow.


----------



## hawkeye

Pulled a 35 lb. toddler around the block in a wagon before supper.  It was almost too warm in a fleece - I think Spring is here


----------



## hawkeye

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Hawkeye, good luck tomorrow.  Keep us posted on what your GI says.


Sent for bloodwork and a CT Scan.  Had the bloodwork today, waiting on the CT Scan to be scheduled.


----------



## AlliRuns

My 10km was this evening. It was a hilly course, but the weather was perfect. My stomach cooperated too. I had an 8 second personal best for a time of 42:16, considering the course, I was happy with my time. Also I was first place female, mostly because he fat runners do the half on Sunday. My intestines had been revolting since the race though, Been to the bathroom more than a dozen times, I lost count actually after 10, mostly now just passing blood and mucous. Ugh!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Congrats!  I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## hawkeye

Did a 16 minute (4 sets of 4) run today, still working up to running 10 minutes straight.  Felt better today, weather was great. Spent the better part of the afternoon outside putting new fabric and mulch down in the backyard garden.


----------



## hawkeye

Did another set of 4 and 1s tonight.  Scan is tomorrow


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Did another set of 4 and 1s tonight.  Scan is tomorrow


Good luck with your scan, hope all goes well.


----------



## hawkeye

Out for another run tonight.  Scan was uneventful  - almost eventful although, the injected contrast made me nauseous


----------



## mccindy

Hi guys,
As someone who is serious about fitness, I'm glad to see there's a group for it!  I have bad back problems so daily exercising is a must for me.  Plus I enjoy it so much I hate to miss a day (my husband thinks I'm nuts!).  I use my elliptical twice a day, 45 minutes each time.  I used to be a runner but after my last back surgery my surgeon said that it was a no-no.  I'm finding now that my two biggest challenges are 1) working out when my belly is very painful and 2) keeping my weight up during a flare when I can't seem to eat enough calories but need to work out.


----------



## mccindy

I do track daily workouts and calorie intake on myfitnesspal.com.  It's very helpful, I certainly wouldn't have any idea how much I needed to eat to maintain the appropriate amount of calories without it!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Mccindy, welcome to our little group.    I work out every day too, I feel so much better when I do, and like you said I hate to miss a day.

Have you tried yoga on the bad-tummy days?  I find I can do yoga pretty much anytime, even when I'm not feeling well.  Oddly enough I can also lift weights just fine on bad tummy days (except for the abdominals machines of course).  We're all different though so your results may vary.

Hawkeye, was it a CT or MRI that you had done?  I had a terrible reaction to the injected contrast they gave me for my liver MRI, I got super dizzy and nearly passed out.  They told me not many people have a bad reaction, but most of those who do react will tend to get nauseous/vomit - they also said it's difficult cleaning vomit out of the MRI machine.  Yuck!  Anyway, glad to hear it was (mostly) uneventful.


----------



## mccindy

Hi Cat!  thanks for the welcome.:smile:  I haven't tried yoga because I have a double-fusion in my lower back and bending and twisting can be painful.  I could check into a modified version though.  I have to lie on the floor to use weights because I have a lifting restriction too.  :ymad: so frustrating!  I'm glad to find this group, to discuss issues with working out.  Many of the people in my life don't work out and don't like to talk about it, other than to call me an exercise nut.  My husband is very supportive, though.  Happy to be a part of something big!  :ghug:


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Mccindy, does your husband work out with you?  My hubby will come to the gym with me and lift weights, but I recently asked him if he wanted to join me on a bike ride, and he looked at me like I was crazy.    So I work out every day, and he works out with me when he feels like it.  And honestly that's fine, I like working out alone.

That sucks that you have so many restrictions on your workouts.  I only have one real restriction, I cannot jog due to hip arthritis.  It gets really painful after about 5 mins of jogging.  I can do other forms of cardio though as long as they're low-impact.  I can do the elliptical, the bike, and the arc trainer.  So I don't feel too restricted, it's not too bad.  My tummy usually responds well to any form of exercise fortunately, so that's very good.


----------



## Beach

It's an observational study, but thought helpful in highlighting another benefit of exercise.   Moderate exercise probably helps in preventing kidney stones from forming.    

"Exercise cuts kidney stone risk in women, study shows"

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...ne-risk-in-women-study-shows/?intcmp=HPBucket


----------



## mccindy

Cat- I'm working on him still.:ybatty:  He will go for walks with me, or bike rides (when I feel up to them) but he's not very motivated.  He does want to lose weight though, so he's trying to cut some foods with me kind of, but we definitely have to eat differently!  Especially since I'm trying to eat enough of what I can tolerate to keep weight on and he wants to lose.


----------



## hawkeye

Cat  - it was a CT scan, they mentioned a metallic tastes as a possible side effect among some other ones but not nausea, although the technician mentioned that some people do get nauseous.  The major side effect they are concerned with is anaphylaxis  - they had a procedure for treating this taped to the cabinets in the room with the machine.  They also make you stay in the waiting room for 10 minutes after the test just inc ase.


----------



## hawkeye

Got out for a run this morning (2.6 k total) also got a set of the winter tires changed over on one of the cars


----------



## AlliRuns

Beautiful in YGK today. 115km on my bike, went to the market, took my dogs for a walk/swim and mowed the lawn. Have yet to get my winter tired changed on my car.. Need to do that this week, my summer tires/wheels are in my basement, that will be a workout in itself to bring them up.


----------



## mccindy

Can't wait to get my bike here (we moved from Wisconsin to Minnesota last winter) and go for a ride!  It's finally getting nice here.  I've really been enjoying my elliptical workouts - have to skip this afternoon though. Steamed for lunch and I'm paying for it.


----------



## AlliRuns

Another beautiful day! 20km run, stained my deck, walked my dogs, rode my fixie to the gym, did weights, groaned when am had to ride my fixie back (big hill that separates my house from the base gym), now to relax!


----------



## mccindy

Alli, it sounds like you had a superstar weekend!  May I ask -what is a fixie?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Mccindy, do you mind if I ask, where in WI did you live?  I'm originally from Oshkosh and have lived in Madison for about 11 years now.  

Alli, I'm also wondering what a fixie is - is it a fixer-upper bike?  Based on the context I'm guessing some type of bike anyway.  I've found a really easy route for riding my bike to the gym, but I'm not sure if I have enough stamina yet to ride to the gym, lift weights, then ride home.  (No big hills on my route like what you described though.)  Are you totally exhausted after doing something like that?  It's about 4 or 5 miles each way from my house to the gym so it'd be 8 to 10 miles riding, plus lifting - I just don't know if I'm capable of that quite yet.


----------



## mccindy

Cat- when I was younger I lived in both Neillsville and Marshfield.  In middle school I moved to Eau Claire and that's where I met my husband, in high school.  We bought a house near Rock Falls, which is a little dot of a town 15 miles southwest of Eau Claire, where we both worked.  Our sons went to Durand. I have some friends in Madtown and family in Milwaukee as well.


----------



## Artisan105

Guys and Gals... 

Keep up the good work in keeping yourself fit. Not just to look good physically but to maintain a healthy GI tract. Let the intestines move efficiently with some exercise. :] Praying for you all.


----------



## hawkeye

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> I'm originally from Oshkosh .


Is that where they build the cool trucks?


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Mccindy, do you mind if I ask, where in WI did you live?  I'm originally from Oshkosh and have lived in Madison for about 11 years now.
> 
> Alli, I'm also wondering what a fixie is - is it a fixer-upper bike?  Based on the context I'm guessing some type of bike anyway.  I've found a really easy route for riding my bike to the gym, but I'm not sure if I have enough stamina yet to ride to the gym, lift weights, then ride home.  (No big hills on my route like what you described though.)  Are you totally exhausted after doing something like that?  It's about 4 or 5 miles each way from my house to the gym so it'd be 8 to 10 miles riding, plus lifting - I just don't know if I'm capable of that quite yet.


Cat, a fixie is a fixed gear bicycle, I.e. one gear. I use it to commute to work since I'm only a few Km's away. It's awesome fun, though it's steel, so not as forgiving as my carbon fiber road bike. The base gym is 2.5km from my house, so it's not tiring to ride there, but my legs were sluggish from the run, so the uphill ride home sucked.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hawkeye, yes indeed, that is where they make the trucks!  People were lining up there for jobs, that was one of the only places that was hiring a lot of people even during the recession.  I think I heard they just laid off a lot of people though.

Alli, it must be quite difficult to ride uphill with only one gear?  My bike isn't fancy or anything, but it has 7 gears and I use them all when I'm riding up & down hills.


----------



## AlliRuns

Yup,one gear on hills sucks! Not going to lie. My commute to work doesn't have any hills.

This morning I ran 15km, and rode 51km after work on my carbon rocketship, my legs were tired this evening, but I passed a guy on the last significant hill 12km from the end, then he stayed in my draft and didn't take a pull! Not cool!


----------



## mccindy

Wow, Alli, now I really look up to you!  You must be a power biker to ride a fixed gear bike, especially on hills.  My husband and I plan to ride our bikes more this year, and I'm looking forward to seeing how I do with it.  It'll be a change of pace from the elliptical.


----------



## AlliRuns

Mccindy, I find cycling to be easy on the intestines as opposed to running, so even at my worst, I still managed to ride.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I concur with what Alli said, I've been doing the exercise bike in my back bedroom all winter and have been riding my real bike outside now that it's been nice out, and I've never had my guts act up when I'm on either bike, not even on a bad tummy day.  I do get a bit nervous when I'm on my bike that I might need a bathroom and not be able to find one in time, but so far I haven't had any issues at all - the tummy has been totally quiet on all my rides.  (I do keep wet wipes in my backpack though just in case!)  I have hip arthritis and biking has been really easy on my hips too, so it's all good.


----------



## AlliRuns

My only issue with cycling was last fall when I had a really bad flare and wasn't able to eat much, I wasn't able to fuel myself enough to ride for more than 40-50km.


----------



## mccindy

I am hopefully going to be bringing my bike from wisconsin soon!  I'm glad to hear it is nice on the gut.  If my back will work with me I plan to take some nice long rides with the hubs!


----------



## Little Bear

I haven't been diagnosed (yet) - I have a colonoscopy next week and stool results too so I guess answers are on the way (I hope). I don't know enough about Crohns to gauge how severe a flare I am in if I am indeed in one... I guess bleeding for 6/7 days, major cramps, stomach permanently red and inflammed (since Dec). 

As for exercise, I walk the dog for hours on a weekend and 20 mins a few times a week on evenings  and I also train 2 hours 4 times a week as an olympic weightlifter and 2 nights a week with interval workouts. I usually have 1 day a week off intense training, maybe 2 on a light week. I train through any exhaustion/lethargy/achiness (got a personal best the evening my colon bled for the first and heaviest time) and absolutely need 8 hrs sleep minimum. 

I appreciate that sounds fairly intense  but it has been a long gradual road to that level of exercise!


----------



## mccindy

Wow, little bear! It sounds like you are pretty tough, continuing your intense lifting regimen through all the belly stuff.  I try to keep pushing on the elliptical on the days when I am feeling fatigued, but the days when my belly really burns I have a hard time.  I at least try to make sure I do my morning half-hour (used to be 45 minutes but I had to cut back to stop burning as many calories) but sometimes I have to skip the afternoon.  Usually I push through it though and feel a little better for it!


----------



## hawkeye

Managed to get out for a run last night.  Registered for a 5K this weekend, might end up walking a fair bit of it depending on how I feel.  Ankles feel tight tonight - gotta stretch


----------



## Little Bear

It's really impressive the attitudes and drive from everyone here  I am aiming for the commonwealths in a couple of years maybe Olympics if things go my way  I've read a lot of posts about endurance sport but less so on fast twitch fibre sport and exercise.


----------



## mccindy

Little Bear, that's really cool!  It will be interesting following your journey.  Keep us posted as you move forward, it would be neat to watch you in the Olympics!


----------



## Beach

Little Bear said:


> It's really impressive the attitudes and drive from everyone here  I am aiming for the commonwealths in a couple of years maybe Olympics if things go my way  I've read a lot of posts about endurance sport but less so on fast twitch fibre sport and exercise.


Good luck Little Bear with your training!  I was read the other day something that might be of interest.  Dr. Cannell wrote a book called "The Athlete's Edge, Faster Quicker, Stronger with vitamin D".  In his book he details Eastern European and the former Soviet Union Olympic athletes use of UV light to greatly improve fast twitch muscle strength.  

What was interesting to me is how UVB light use differed from taking vitamin D, reaching a therapeutic dose above 50ng/ml.  I've read that around a dozen other substances are created in our skin outside of vitamin D when UVB ray strike us.  Little is known about these other substances.   Apparently though they are helpful with fast twitch muscle use.  

Along similar lines, was reading tomorrow that a Scottish study is to be released about UV ray exposure.   It is expected to show that UV exposure, avoid being burnt, significantly lowers blood pressure.    

"‘Sunlight’ found to lower blood pressure"

http://www.drbriffa.com/2013/05/08/sunlight-found-to-lower-blood-pressure/ 

&

The picture can be seen lower in the link, but a 1970s photo of a USSR school using UV light on students.   

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/weekend-link-love-241/#axzz2Snlw5h3g


----------



## Little Bear

I actually saw that beach! Very interesting reading although on the BBC website the suggestion of going out in the sun unprotected because the statistical chances of getting heart disease is more likely than getting skin cancer was a little reckless! How about controlling other factors in preventing heart disease before relying on excessive sun exposure to put out a fire you've already started whilst simultaneously running the risk of cancer?! 
I take vitamin D and whenever it's sunny in the UK (rare!) I am outside (outside anyway) but with factor 15/20 because I am fair skinned and there's family history of skin cancer. I also find vitamin C ridiculously good at helping with recovery after a hard session - really noticeable if I haven't been taking it. 

Crohns people on here seem to be the most knowledgable about good diet and health than anyone I've ever spoken to!


----------



## Beach

Little Bear - I think one has to weigh the risks verses rewards when it comes to sun exposure.  As you mention, avoid excessive sun rays as that is when one runs into trouble with some skin cancers.  At the same time, too little sun exposure is dangerous also.  As more information is coming in taking vitamin D alone does not provide the full benefits as sensible UV exposure.  

That is a point often made when it comes to UV exposure.  One of the better ways to avoid many cancers is with higher sun exposure/ vitamin D levels.  One write up on this that I recall from Dr. Eades's sight.  

"Heliophobe Madness"

http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/supplements/heliophobe-madness/

snippet from the article:



> ...I think she’s overstating the case for these superficial skin cancers being “disfiguring.”  Most are basal cell or squamous cell skin cancers, which are virtually non-malignant and can be removed without leaving much – if any – evidence of their ever having been there. Both MD and I have had basal cell cancers removed from our foreheads in minor office procedures without any evidence they were ever there.
> 
> The 68,720 melanomas, which are malignant, are much more attention getting.  But, there is no evidence that excess sun exposure causes melanoma, while there is data showing that chronic sun exposure and vitamin D seem to prevent it.
> 
> Just for grins, let’s go along with Jane and assume that melanoma is caused by the sun.  If we go to the latest cancer statistics from the American Cancer Society (ACS), we find that 8,700 people died last year from melanoma.  We know that sun exposure and vitamin D (along with maybe the other 5-10 photoproducts we synthesize from sun exposure) help prevent breast, colon and prostate cancer.  If Jane is correct and we avoid the sun, we run less risk of being one of the 8,700 people who perish from melanoma. But what about the other side of the coin?
> 
> According to the same ACS statistics, last year 40,230 people died from breast cancer, 32,050 from prostate cancer and 51,370 from colon cancer. So, on the one hand, we have 8,700 people die of a disease that probably isn’t related to sun exposure while on the other we have 123,650 who died from cancers known to be related to lack of sun exposure.  I don’t know about you, but I’ll go with the sun exposure, “disfiguring” superficial skin cancers be damned.
> 
> Plus, we didn’t even mention the devastating disease multiple sclerosis, a disease much more common in those with little sun exposure.  There are between 250,000-350,000 new cases of MS diagnosed each year. I’ll be happy to accept the risk of a few minor cancers to significantly reduce my risk of developing MS.
> 
> The danger of too much sun is minimal – the danger of too little sun is enormous.  I know which side I come down on.  The health trade offs remind me of a corny joke I heard when I was a kid that made such an impact on me that I’ve remembered it since.  The joke (or parable) was about economic issues, but it applies to sun exposure as well.
> 
> Did you hear the one about the guy who took big steps to save his twenty dollar shoes and ripped his 50 dollar pants?
> 
> It’s just another way of saying don’t be penny-wise and pound foolish.  In terms of our current discussion, we could say, Don’t be skin-cancer-wise and colon-breast-prostate-foolish.  Which is exactly what the misguided perspective of most dermatologists would have us be.


----------



## mccindy

I've always tanned (outside mostly) and used SPF and timing to avoid burning.  I use a lot of moisturizer to protect my skin and never tan my face to avoid wrinkles.  I've never had a problem with and form of skin cancer or damage from the sun.
I have a friend, on the other hand, who has never spent much time in the sun, doesn't tan, and she has had a couple of surgeries already for malignant melanomas.  She preaches on the use of clothing and sun screen to avoid exposure to the sun, as that's what she blames her cancer on.  I've always wondered if it caused by the sun or not, because of her minimal exposure compared to myself and many others.  
I have another friend who has tanned so much in her life that she looks quite leathery (it's not very attractive, let me tell you) and she's never had any problems with skin cancer either.  She always tans outside.
So it sounds like this article that Beach has posted might have some merit.


----------



## AlliRuns

I use SPF 60 because when  you ride for 4 hours without it, skin burns and it sucks. Also, I'm in the CF and it is a chargeable offence to have a sunburn that prevents you from being able to do your duties.


----------



## mccindy

A chargeable offense?  I suppose because it is under your control and if you are lax, it wil affect your ability to perform.  May I ask, what is the CF?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow Alli, the military is strict if you aren't even allowed to get sunburned!  I'm not sure what CF means either but I'm assuming it's a military term... Canadian Forces?

As for this vitamin D & sunlight thing, for many years I avoided the sun and hated getting tanned/burned.  Then this IBD or whatever it is came along, and I became so frighteningly pale particularly when I flared.  Now I don't bother so much with sunblock, I like getting out in the sun and getting a little bit of color in my skin.  I don't go out of my way to tan, but I don't go out of my way to slather on sunblock either.  I'm glad to know that's probably helping me more than harming me.


----------



## RHSweetlove

Was doing some googling today and came across this website/forum and thought I would join and just give a brief introduction of myself.  I was first diagnosed with Crohn's iin 1988 whil a  member of the CF.  I was lucky that I didn't have major problems as I was able to stay in the military for 34 yrs11 mos then was medically released. 
In the last 12 years I have run 15 marathons, over 30 halfs and numerous 5 to 15 km races.  I am not the fastest but I finish.  I also do a lot of cycling during the year.
I had participated in the first 7 Goofy Challenges (run the half-marathon Saturday and the full on Sunday) at Disney World and was one of only 2 Canadians to do that.  My wife and I were signed up for the 2013 to keep me "Perfectly Goofy" when I had a major relapse in Nov 12.
I had been experiencing abdomen pain I had thought it would pass as I got used to having these off and on although I haven't been on medication for 15 years.  At day 5 I decided I had better get checked out at the hospital.
Bottom line was my small intestine had ruptured and I was going septic.  I ended up with an ileostomy But after 4 months I am back running and cycling and ready to participate in the 1st Dopey Challenge Jan 2014 5km Thurs, 10km Fri, 21.1km Sat and 42.2km Sun. 
There was a couple points that I wanted to make and that was don't be stubborn like I was if you feel pain get it looked at, as it won't always go away.  My other point was that if it wasn't for my exercising I wouldn't not be hereto write in this forum.  You don't have run marathons like myself but establish an exercise regime and it will pay you back twofold.
Thank you for reading this albeit long winded....
Bob


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum!  I agree, there are so many benefits from exercise, I feel like my body is thanking me every time I finish a workout.  My mind, too.  I feel happier and better able to deal with stress.  I'm glad to hear you're able to run in spite of the challenges that have been thrown at you.  And I admit I haven't heard of those races and giggled a little bit at the names!  Running at Disney World sounds really fun!


----------



## AlliRuns

Bob, wow,34 years! When did you get out? 

I only have 7 years and was diagnosed in November. Unfortuntely I violate the new framework that determines whether or not somebody with IBD can be retained or not. My file hasn't gone to D Med Pol yet, but I'm prepared for the worst, hoping for the best. I feel great now that I'm on Remicade, but Remicade makes me undeployable.


----------



## mccindy

Alli that is so unfortunate that your medical condition could get you removed from service.  There aren't that many people who are dedicated and want to serve, so to disqualify someone who does and keeps fit seems crazy!  I hope you're able to stay in.  
Cat, you are right, there is a big "thank-you" from the bod after a workout!  I always feel good in the morning after I've worked out and showered.  Like the body is just going, "aaaaah".  
Bob - you are one dedicated runner!  I used to love to run but never got the chance to run any half-marathons, just a few 10ks.  And definitely you are correct, exercising in any form helps the body heal itself and stay healthier.  I wouldn't be where I am today without exercising regularly.  Welcome!


----------



## Beach

Anymore, when I know I'll be around side doing an activity in the sun for a good while, I'll bring sun tan lotion.  I'll use it after being outside for 15 minutes or so.  Getting some sun exposure has its plusses, but being burnt hurts!


----------



## RHSweetlove

Hi Alliruns...I got out Nov 2010.  I was to be released the year before under a medical release but it was revoked.  Nov 2010 they did medically release me with 34 years 11 months which made no real sense at all.  I work no win Gatineau since we moved buildings in January.
Running at Disney is great as you run through  l 4 parks.
Next Tues is the appointment with the surgeon so I will find out when I get my ileostomy reversed as it is wreaking havoc with my body.  I have had iron, potassium and magnesium deficiencies and associated medications for that.  
In the meantime my wife & I are taking my 80 year old mother on a 12 day trip to Alaska/Denali Park where I intend to go ziplining.
That is my update for now...if anyone wishes to get in touch with me offline my email is rhsweetlove@rogers.com.


----------



## alex_chris

Just a general question re intensity of sport. Has anyone experienced differences in the effect on Crohn's with (i) doing sport that means you actually are sweating good vs. (ii) sport where you might be exhausted after a while but there is no sweating.?

It might just be me, but running faster (40min) for 8-10km is helping me much more than 2-3 hours of sport that doesn't get my sweating. At least in the long run over many months.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alex Chris, yes, I feel like the more intense of a workout I do, the better I feel.  If I'm lifting weights or doing a long bike ride with lots of hills, I sweat a lot and feel great afterwards.  If I do something like yoga, I don't sweat.  I feel okay when I'm done, but it's not the same.  The more I push myself and make my body work, the better my body responds.


----------



## amrycrohns

alex_chris said:


> Just a general question re intensity of sport. Has anyone experienced differences in the effect on Crohn's with (i) doing sport that means you actually are sweating good vs. (ii) sport where you might be exhausted after a while but there is no sweating.?
> 
> It might just be me, but running faster (40min) for 8-10km is helping me much more than 2-3 hours of sport that doesn't get my sweating. At least in the long run over many months.


I have defaintly noticed this myself with exertion level and actual remission.  When deployed to Iraq we usually did 8 hours of patrols (walking around in 80lbs' of gear) + 1 hour of weight lifting and then playing basketball at night.  In Iraq I have 0 symptoms here at home I tend to be miserable.  At first I thought it might be supplements I was taking, but since ruled that out.  So in my mind it has to have something to do with extreme exertion level everyday.  I have recently started to pick up my frequency and exertion level of exercise to prove this direct effect for me.


----------



## kel

In my experience high intensity exercise has a very calming effect on my stomach/gut. As far as sweating goes, I do not find that is the determining factor. I don't sweat much at all during my heavy weightlifting sessions but feel significant relief regardless. If I ride my bike at a moderate pace for long enough to make me sweat I don't feel as good as if I sprint for a few miles.


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Managed to get out for a run last night.  Registered for a 5K this weekend, might end up walking a fair bit of it depending on how I feel.  Ankles feel tight tonight - gotta stretch


Good Luck tomorrow! 
I'm racing a 10km in Belleville tomorrow morning.


----------



## hawkeye

Thanks.  

Did it in 35:39 (chip time)  - better that I expected (I was thinking it would be closer to 45 or 50).  Ran a couple of sets of 8 and 1's with my wide who also did the 5K then it was 5 and 1s. Placed 12/13 in my age category.  Not bad considering  
 either things are in a flare or the Crohn's seems active.

Weather was great - cool and cloudy


----------



## amrycrohns

Do people in other countries have to pay for 5k, 10k, halfs and fulls like we do in the US?  Sometimes in the ball park of 100 USD.  Usually it's scaled like 5k 25 dollars, Full 100 dollars.  We get decent T shirts and it's usually for a charity, but I never see free runs in my area.  Tough Mudders and other runs with obstacles can be really pricey for individual or team aswell.  Last one we considered was 7 man team 260 miles over 48 hours it was 800 dollars for a team.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Well done hawkeye!! Great achievement. 

I think most runs/events you do pay for here as well. (not that I have done any). As you say it mostly goes to charity and I think they have companies sponsor them to go towards running costs.


----------



## AlliRuns

amrycrohns said:


> Do people in other countries have to pay for 5k, 10k, halfs and fulls like we do in the US?  Sometimes in the ball park of 100 USD.  Usually it's scaled like 5k 25 dollars, Full 100 dollars.  We get decent T shirts and it's usually for a charity, but I never see free runs in my area.  Tough Mudders and other runs with obstacles can be really pricey for individual or team aswell.  Last one we considered was 7 man team 260 miles over 48 hours it was 800 dollars for a team.


I run lots of local races, they are cheaper and try to minimize the expensive races to once or twice a year. Many marathons now are well over $100.


----------



## AlliRuns

Also hate to break it to you, but very few runs are for charity.. Unless it specifically says it's for a charity, it's usually not.


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did it in 35:39 (chip time)  - better that I expected (I was thinking it would be closer to 45 or 50).  Ran a couple of sets of 8 and 1's with my wide who also did the 5K then it was 5 and 1s. Placed 12/13 in my age category.  Not bad considering
> either things are in a flare or the Crohn's seems active.
> 
> Weather was great - cool and cloudy


Well done! 

Weather was cool and very Windy here. I didn't taper for today's race, my legs fatigued around 7km, the wind didn't help either. Crossed the line in 42:00 (10km)


----------



## hawkeye

You have to pay for most of the races here - the race we ran today was $ 70 for the marathon, $65 for the half and $45 for the 5K or 10 K.  If you registered early (before April 28, the fees were $10 lower).  

In terms of swag they had a shirt (they generally ran small and they were not T-shirts but the sleeveless variety - there is an un politically correct term for these shirts) and an over the shoulder nylon bag with the logo of the main sponsor on it. 

Every one received a medal - I'll post a pic of mine later when I get the spare camera running (our camera suffered a tumble to the floor that involved a kitchen counter, Thomas the Tank Engine placemat and a 2 year old  - luckily we chose a good no fault warranty for it).  The medals for the three big city marathons / runs / events  in the Province fit together this year so that is a bit of an added incentive.


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> You have to pay for most of the races here - the race we ran today was $ 70 for the marathon, $65 for the half and $45 for the 5K or 10 K.  If you registered early (before April 28, the fees were $10 lower).
> 
> In terms of swag they had a shirt (they generally ran small and they were not T-shirts but the sleeveless variety - there is an un politically correct term for these shirts) and an over the shoulder nylon bag with the logo of the main sponsor on it.
> 
> Every one received a medal - I'll post a pic of mine later when I get the spare camera running (our camera suffered a tumble to the floor that involved a kitchen counter, Thomas the Tank Engine placemat and a 2 year old  - luckily we chose a good no fault warranty for it).  The medals for the three big city marathons / runs / events  in the Province fit together this year so that is a bit of an added incentive.


Shame about the shirts, one of my fav race shirts is my t- shirt from Freddy 3 years ago before I got posted to Kingston.


----------



## hawkeye

The old T-shirts were nice -  my wife still has hers from the marathon a few years ago


----------



## AlliRuns

Nice brooks shirts in Belleville this morning, but they only had men's sizes so the small is REALLY big on me.


----------



## amrycrohns

AlliRuns said:


> Also hate to break it to you, but very few runs are for charity.. Unless it specifically says it's for a charity, it's usually not.


I will not speculate on all race's in the US since I do not know, here where I live we have a running store Big Dog that puts on almost weekly 5k and 10ks and they are always for a charity.  Yea the city held ones are not for charity that I have seen.


----------



## hawkeye

Here's the medal


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Here's the medal


Saw those on FB earlier today, still have lots of friends at CFB Gagetown. Very Fredericton! Miss that place!


----------



## hawkeye

I was quite surprised that I only finished a about a minute and 20 s after my wife - it was her first 5K after being off running for about 3 years


----------



## hawkeye

AlliRuns said:


> Saw those on FB earlier today, still have lots of friends at CFB Gagetown. Very Fredericton! Miss that place!


Stopped at the Tim Horton's in Oromocto (by the Sobeys and Esso) for a coffee after the race and the line was almost out the door


----------



## AlliRuns

hawkeye said:


> Stopped at the Tim Horton's in Oromocto (by the Sobeys and Esso) for a coffee after the race and the line was almost out the door


Haha, typical Oromocto. Put a Tim Horton's near an Army base and it's a license to print money. There's an awesome coffee shop on Restigouche Rd in Oromocto called Sour Grape.. Much yummier than Timmy's.


----------



## AlliRuns

Thinking about Oromocto reminds me of having to give my address over the phone for things and having to spell Oromocto 15 times before they got it right


----------



## mccindy

You guys make me miss running all over again!  I wasn't able to exercise over the weekend, as we went back to Wisconsin and I had no access to machines.  Ugh.  Got 1/2 hour in on the elliptical this morning before work, it felt really good to break a sweat.  I find I feel best after an intense cardio workout that really makes me sweat.  I'm usually pretty soaked by the end.  If I do a more mild session it doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Mccindy, were you able to get your bicycle when you were in WI?

And I agree, I'm jealous of those who are able to run.  I tried doing a 4-minute jog as my warm-up before weight lifting the other week.  I felt okay during & immediately after, but the next day both my hips were quite painful.  I used to be able to get away with 5 or 6 minutes of running without pain, but now I can't even do 4 mins without pain.  Hmph!  Things like that make me feel like my body is disintegrating rapidly.  It's not a good feeling at all.


----------



## AlliRuns

I'm only back to running consistently since being on Remicade, for awhile running just made all of my symptoms worse.


----------



## AlliRuns

15km recovery run this morning and an hour flush out spin this evening. Training is still going well. Registered for a local raced called Beat Beethoven today. Google it, it's in the Canada's most unique races list.


----------



## Little Bear

I find with my lifting i can feel horrendous at the start of the session then by the end (2 hrs) feel like a new woman  sweaty and pain/hot flush free


----------



## mccindy

Cat-  no, ufortunately I was not able to get my bike and I'm not happy about it!  We had to bring the car back and not the truck as the hubs is going back soon to take his boat in for its "spring prep".  So no, still just hitting the elliptical and taking walks at this point.  And the weather is finally great, of course!  Hopefully by the end of the month we'll have the bikes.  On the plus side, the motorcycle is here now, so maybe some of that type of ride coming soon!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alli, I googled that race but couldn't find one in Canada - I found links for Beat Beethoven races in Utah, Colorado, and it looks like Alaska too.  It seems to be one of those "concept" races that is picking up steam.  There was a race in my city last weekend, I don't remember the name of it but it was a nighttime 5K and they had thumping nightclub type music and everybody got glowsticks and glow in the dark body paint and stuff like that.  I heard the Color Run (where you wear all white and they throw colored powder stuff on you as you run) 5K is coming here later this year too.  The Beethoven one sounds more fun and less gimmicky than the nightclub one or the Color run.  I live right near where the start/finish was for the nightclub 5K thing, and I could hear the music from my house even with the doors & windows all closed.  So I'm a bit biased against overly gimmicky races like that one!  I'd way rather Beethoven be blasted through my neighborhood than nightclub music.  

Mccindy, I'm partially fascinated and partially terrified of motorcycles!  On one hand it sounds really cool to ride around on a motorcycle, and on the other hand I'm sure I'd fall off and die.    I don't like going fast on that type of thing.  My father-in-law has a 4-wheeler, and my hubby took me for a ride on it one day.  I held on for dear life, it felt like we were going SO fast and it was quite frightening... then I looked at the speedometer, and we were only going like 9 mph.    Ha ha!  So, it sounds fun, but also totally not my thing.  I'm way too chicken to go faster than 9 mph apparently.


----------



## hawkeye

Ali - The Beat Beethoven sounded familiar - I googled and found the one in K-Town and then found the one they had in Fredericton in 2011 (Symphony NB)

Cat - the local airport (YSJ) did a 5K and 10K here a couple of weekends ago shortly after dusk that was lit with the runway lights. It was their 3rd annual, the first two were run in mid morning between flights - I ran it a couple of years ago.

Met with the GI today - CT Scan did not show much in terms of inflammation and there is no change in the stricture from 2010 so that is good - no surgery required now.  The bloodwork showed some inflammation but not enough to ramp things up to a biologic. We are taking a status quo approach - not even enough inflammation for prednisone, I go back in September and will keep getting the bloods done every 2 months for the aza. 

I think I am going to try to back off from the running for a week and try to rest up there is some stuff I'd like to get done around the house and yard and don't want to burn the candle at both ends.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hwakeye, sounds like good news. I also think its not a bad idea to give the running a miss for a week. You can see if you feel better, worse or the same without running.

I'm looking forwarrd to going to the gym on Friday. I seriously appriciate my four day weeks. It feels so good to have two days left on a weds. If I get a permanent job I'm defo guna join another gym and go more often again


----------



## mccindy

Cat - I used to be absolutely terrified of motorcycles.  Then my hubs talked me into taking a ride.  I was so scared at first I begged him to stop, but he just kept on going!  When I relaxed I realized how much fun it really was.  I ALWAYS wear my helmet though, working in the medical field I've seen too many head injuries to not wear one.  I've been on his four-wheeler too and I'll say that I think a four-wheeler at nine miles an hour is scarier than a motorcyle at 55!  We also always wear jeans and long sleeves and motorcycle boots.  It gives me the shivers to see some girl on a cycle in shorts, flip-flops and a halter top with no helmet.... death wish!  I like my skin the way it is, road rash is horrible.


----------



## sas12

So, long story short, just had 4th resection end of December.. bla bla bla, had Crohn since 1999.
You name it I have been on it, there is not a medicine made I have not been on. 
So just had my first colonoscopy after loosing yet another foot of my intestines.. I was so "excited" and asked the my GI how my amazing new intestines looked? Well, in three months my freaking Crohns is back where it always comes back. Right where my small meets my large and I am put back together I have 4 ulcers- 5 mm each in size.. 
So yep I am mad, I have never done this online forum deal before, but I am out of options. Oh did I mention, I have been on Cimzia for over a year and continued with my shots right after I got out of surgery.. SO.. drama..and more blah blah blah, My Crohns is classified as severe.. I am 32. I have two kid, I am blessed and someone always has it worse.. 
The reason I write is.. HAS ANYONE GONE INTO FULL remission BY ONLY RUNNING? / not diet change, meds... JUST RUNNING ALONE?
I used to run I have completed a marathon and 9 half marathons. 
SO, I after finding out my Crohns came back already I am not killing my body with the Cimzia shots if it is not working. I AM GOING TO RUN, my doctor says that this will not work alone, however the best I ever have been with my Crohns was when I ran 5 miles everyday...


----------



## AlliRuns

sas12 said:


> So, long story short, just had 4th resection end of December.. bla bla bla, had Crohn since 1999.
> You name it I have been on it, there is not a medicine made I have not been on.
> So just had my first colonoscopy after loosing yet another foot of my intestines.. I was so "excited" and asked the my GI how my amazing new intestines looked? Well, in three months my freaking Crohns is back where it always comes back. Right where my small meets my large and I am put back together I have 4 ulcers- 5 mm each in size..
> So yep I am mad, I have never done this online forum deal before, but I am out of options. Oh did I mention, I have been on Cimzia for over a year and continued with my shots right after I got out of surgery.. SO.. drama..and more blah blah blah, My Crohns is classified as severe.. I am 32. I have two kid, I am blessed and someone always has it worse..
> The reason I write is.. HAS ANYONE GONE INTO FULL remission BY ONLY RUNNING? / not diet change, meds... JUST RUNNING ALONE?
> I used to run I have completed a marathon and 9 half marathons.
> SO, I after finding out my Crohns came back already I am not killing my body with the Cimzia shots if it is not working. I AM GOING TO RUN, my doctor says that this will not work alone, however the best I ever have been with my Crohns was when I ran 5 miles everyday...


I'm a marathoner, when my Crohn's is flaring, running makes it worse. Sometimes running even triggers symptoms, last night did speed workout and then spent the whole night on the toilet. Cycling seems to be easier on my body.


----------



## Beach bum

So it is the Crohn's 3 hour Zumbathon tomorrow - not feeling entirely prepared but it should be fun


----------



## Liam-Sman

Planning to get running over the summer when I get over this flair!

Anyone ever had any problems taking protein shakes or creatine?

Get back to me! Thanks,
Liam


----------



## AlliRuns

Liam-Sman said:


> Planning to get running over the summer when I get over this flair!
> 
> Anyone ever had any problems taking protein shakes or creatine?
> 
> Get back to me! Thanks,
> Liam


I don't use either, I'm a distance runner, creatine is rather useless for marathoning.


----------



## Liam-Sman

AlliRuns said:


> I don't use either, I'm a distance runner, creatine is rather useless for marathoning.


Thanks for getting back to me. Why is that? Crohns related?
Does creatine not work for long distances


----------



## amrycrohns

Liam-Sman said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Why is that? Crohns related?
> Does creatine not work for long distances



Creatine is generally thought of as a strength training supplement, it helps produce ATP which fuels you muscles for about 20 seconds of intense exercise. Long distance running will burn carbs, fats and oxygen for sustained excerise.  It also helps your muscle's maintain water given you are fuller look and lead to some weight gain, due to extra water storage.

Since I read this I decided to read a few articles before posting and their is some evidence that Creatine can keep Lactic Acid build up down and thus be beneficial to long distance runners.  Texas A&M did it with 40 cyclists.

In the end I do not know any long distant runners that use creatine to improve their run.

Like anything it is possible that creatine or the specific brand you choose could aggravate your crohns.


----------



## AlliRuns

I had a teammate in University who use to use creatine before XC meets, he went out really fast and then crashed and burned.


----------



## Liam-Sman

Ahhh okay. I will try it and see how it works, and not hope for anything special.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I also have been considering running. Can anyone offer any suggestions to me. I've never been a runner, I don't want to train for a marathon or anything. I just want to get comfortable with the idea of running.

I have started and stopped the Couch to 5k numerous times because I found it boring after the fourth week or so being on a treadmill. I want to give running outdoors a shot. I'm kind of nervous about it though and I don't know if I should be. 

I just don't really know what to be mindful of or how to properly prepare, especially if there is any difference in running habits because I have crohn's. I have no clue what I'm doing lol.

I managed to keep up with my daily exercise and recently finished Jillian Michael's 30 day shred (well actually did 27 days - i had a family situation interrupt my routine). Looking for a new challenge.


----------



## Little Bear

amrycrohns;Long distance running will burn carbs said:
			
		

> Long distance running also eats muscle - taking fast twitch fibres away and leaving slow twitch fibres. Sprinting produces fast twitch fibres and builds muscle


----------



## hawkeye

Chicago - buy good shoes, some running stores will fit you and analyize your gait.  Not sure if there are any other apps besides the Couch to K.  I followed a program in the book Running to Start to Finish by John Stanton where you start running for a minute then walk for a minute and the run times keep increasing.  Some of the running stores (Running Room is the big one here) have learn to run clinics


----------



## hawkeye

Wound up in the ER last night with bloody diarrhea, no blockage or perforation in the X-Ray, ESR was elevated - no sure if I ate something that set things off or if its the flare/active disease or both. Great way to spend my Saturday night on the long holiday weekend.


----------



## AlliRuns

CrohnsChicago said:


> I also have been considering running. Can anyone offer any suggestions to me. I've never been a runner, I don't want to train for a marathon or anything. I just want to get comfortable with the idea of running.
> 
> I have started and stopped the Couch to 5k numerous times because I found it boring after the fourth week or so being on a treadmill. I want to give running outdoors a shot. I'm kind of nervous about it though and I don't know if I should be.
> 
> I just don't really know what to be mindful of or how to properly prepare, especially if there is any difference in running habits because I have crohn's. I have no clue what I'm doing lol.
> 
> I managed to keep up with my daily exercise and recently finished Jillian Michael's 30 day shred (well actually did 27 days - i had a family situation interrupt my routine). Looking for a new challenge.


Ditto to what Hawkeye said.

Also, you may want to plan your routes where you know there will be washrooms. I have resigned myself to the fact that sometimes there are going to be days where my body is just not going to cooperate.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Chicago, I'm not a runner, but I have ridden the stationary bike all winter and I completely understand getting bored with it!  I've tried watching DVDs and playing video games while I ride, but it's just not the same as getting outside.  Fortunately, now that the weather is nice, I've been taking lots of bike rides outside and it's SO much better.  It's never boring getting outside for a ride.  I don't really have any advice for you, just commiseration about being bored working out inside!

Hawkeye, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AlliRuns

Hawkeye, hope you feel better!


----------



## hawkeye

Thanks.  Feeling tired today - went to the ER last night at 10 pm and got out at 3 this morning.  Took a nap this afternoon, had a party for our little guy who is 2 next week.

What would a Fitness and Exercise support group be without cake


----------



## AlliRuns

That's an awesome cake.


----------



## AlliRuns

Felt like crap this morning. Delayed my run until afternoon, I was slow and sluggish, got through it though, 22km. Total 80km for the week. 
Registered for Scotiabank Toronto Waterfront Marathon, 20 Oct. I was suppose to run this one 2 years ago, but I kept getting sick and didn 't get enough training in, so I ended up running the half. Hoping things continue to go well until the race.


----------



## Beach bum

So I did my three hours of Zumba on Saturday - it went really well and was actually great fun. 
Luckily I ended up in a hot tub in the evening after a night out so my muscles seem to have escaped lightly. Plus thousands were raised for Crohn's and Colitis UK  :dance:


----------



## mccindy

Chicago - another thing to remember is that running outside is different than running on a treadmill.  You do use more muscles, differently than with treadmill running.  It's best if you start slowly, doing short distances, and stretch plenty after each run.  Gradually increase distance and speed as you tolerate.  Your muscles will likely be quite sore after the first few runs.  Don't push much, but give your muscles a day to recover if you do get too sore.  Massages will help with that too.  In a couple of weeks you should be running well!


----------



## hawkeye

mccindy said:


> stretch plenty after each run.


I forgot about the stretching....good point. I find my lower legs are what I have to concentrate on when I stretch


----------



## Beach

For improving fatigue and increasing muscle strength saw a new study came out on vitamin D and Crohn's patients.  Reaching a testing level of 30ng/ml and higher helped those with Crohn's greatly.   

"Vitamin D supplements could help Crohn’s patients fight fatigue, improve quality of life"

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...ight-fatigue-improve-quality/?intcmp=HPBucket


----------



## hawkeye

AlliRuns said:


> Registered for Scotiabank Toronto Waterfront Marathon, 20 Oct. I was suppose to run this one 2 years ago, but I kept getting sick and didn 't get enough training in, so I ended up running the half. Hoping things continue to go well until the race.


Good luck. There are usually a few from here that run the Toronto Marathon.

Update - I think my Saturday night ER trip may have been a gastro bug.  My little guy is sick  - the advantages of having a leather couch.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hawkeye, are you and your little boy feeling better?  I have something bacterial, they think salmonella or something like that.  I went to the doctor and she said there are a lot of stomach bugs going around (she had one herself, I was afraid she was going to infect me!).  I haven't been able to work out this week due to feeling so lousy.  Now I'm on Cipro and I'm not supposed to do anything strenuous while I'm on it or I could rupture a tendon, so I can't go to the gym for at least another week.  Has anyone else exercised while on Cipro?  I'm thinking I could probably still ride my bike and do yoga, but I'll probably avoid the weights.  Just wondering what I can & can't get away with.


----------



## hawkeye

He's feeling better and I am too.  He got sick Monday night and was home from daycare Tuesday and Wednesday. I worked from home Tuesday and called in my parents for  reinforcements on Wednesday. He went to daycare on Thursday after the diarrhea cleared and went to daycare again on Friday.  

They have an exclusion rule at the daycare that the child has to be  diarrhea free for 24 hours before they go back.  I guess things can spread easy with kids putting toys in their mouths, sharing food and the like.  

My wife has something today, but has chills and joint aches which I didn't have. It's been a busy couple of weekends with the 5K 2 weekends ago and the long weekend and his birthday party last weekend.  It was nice to not have anything pressing to do this weekend.

I followed up with my GI, the hospital faxed him after my trip to the ER on Saturday, about the gastro bug.  The more I think of it, it was likely some sort of a stomach bug that I had last weekend as the bloody D just came and went.

I read about your week in the other thread, keep up posted on how the Cipro goes.


----------



## AlliRuns

I did a 600km bike tour while on cipro and flagyl. I had been on in for 2 months. Don't get too worked up about it.


----------



## Chronsremission

AlliRuns said:


> I did a 600km bike tour while on cipro and flagyl. I had been on in for 2 months. Don't get too worked up about it.


that is amazing and very inspiring!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I got some new work out clothes today! Looking forward to my next trip to the gym in them!


----------



## hawkeye

Haven't run in a while.  Had a good workout tonight for almost  2 hours in the yard doing some gardening


----------



## AlliRuns

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> I got some new work out clothes today! Looking forward to my next trip to the gym in them!


got some new stuff too, bought my first pair of a Oiselle shorts. Contemplating breaking my own rule and racing in them on Sunday.


----------



## suzette

Hello . I had years of managing my Crohn's very well. Then the last 2 1/2 years have been a roller coaster ride & Not in a fun way. But I feel like I'm improving again a little by little. Yippee. 
I found cycling ( gentle cycling - not races around France lol ) has been good. This has only been possible due to a seat called an 'EASY SEAT' - ( I had tried padded & different styles of saddle :-( not possible as during & after pain & diss comfort ) . It has 2 pads which are separated (adjustable to suit you ) they move individually & it takes all the pressure off . It is fabulous!!!! I'm no sporty lady but apparently tri-athletes use them. So I reckon that makes me a fit bird haa haa. 
They aren't crazy money & I got mine from eBay. Now on good days I can cycle with family & friends. I hope this helps somebody as its helped me. 
Suzette


----------



## AlliRuns

I raced again today. Wasn't sure how it was going to go, I wasn't feeling great earlier in the week. Surprisingly it went really well!!! I didn't even have my usual post-race cramps!


----------



## mccindy

Alli - so glad to hear you were able to enjoy a run again!  After taking the weekend off I got on the elliptical this morning and it felt so darn good.  I almost can't wait to get back on this afternoon!  I envy you your running, I always did love to run and really miss it.  I'm very happy for you that it's going well again.

LMV, it's always so fun to get new workout clothes!  How did the workout go?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I haven't been since buying the clothes yet! 
Might not get a chance to go on Friday either since we want to try and get a visit to the beach while we have nice weather


----------



## mccindy

Oh I would definitely choose the beach too!  I haven't been to a beach in so long..... ooh withdrawals now!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I haven't been to the beach in forever either!  I think we went once last year.  We don't go to the beach very often because my hubby has a very fair complexion, and he sunburns ridiculously easily.  I swear, it seems like it's impossible for him to get a tan, he just goes from pale to burned.


----------



## mccindy

I used to have a friend like that!  She was a redhead and her skin went from white to burned and then back to white.  Never tanned a bit.  I'm fair but I don't burn too easily and I can tan.  but my husband isn't a fan of the beach because he gets bored.  He'd rather go fishing or something that has action.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Do you live far from the Sea Mccindy?

The UK being small, and fairly long and thin you are never really very far from the sea. They say the furthest is 70-80 miles. We r fairly far relatively speaking so we don't go very much. Say about 50miles directly but going by roads it will be about 60 miles. We usually go near Bournemouth which is where we like and that is about 70 miles.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, McCindy and I both live in the upper midwest - in other words, northern central part of the US.  So sadly neither of us is close to the sea at all!  It's probably at least 1000 miles in either direction.    We do have lots of lakes around here, so if I go to the beach I either go to a lake or a pond.  I've been to both coasts, they're very nice, but they're nowhere near Wisconsin nor Minnesota.  

Cindy, my hubby is "almost" a redhead.  His hair on his head is brown, but if he grows out his beard, that hair is red!  It's kind of funny.  He seems to have one red hair in one eyebrow too, I notice it all the time and it bugs me, I want to pluck it out.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> LMV, McCindy and I both live in the upper midwest - in other words, northern central part of the US.  So sadly neither of us is close to the sea at all!  It's probably at least 1000 miles in either direction.    We do have lots of lakes around here, so if I go to the beach I either go to a lake or a pond.  I've been to both coasts, they're very nice, but they're nowhere near Wisconsin nor Minnesota.
> 
> Cindy, my hubby is "almost" a redhead.  His hair on his head is brown, but if he grows out his beard, that hair is red!  It's kind of funny.  He seems to have one red hair in one eyebrow too, I notice it all the time and it bugs me, I want to pluck it out.


Lake beaches are not the same as the ocean! I miss the ocean, but I'm not a beach person. Newfoundland doesn't have many beaches anyway, just rocky shorelines.


----------



## mccindy

LMV -Yes, Minnesota is a long, long way from the ocean!  I've been to both of them, Pacific and Atlantic, but not for a long time.  There are nice sand beaches along some of the lakes around here.  Minnesota literally is full of lakes and Wisconsin has many as well, so there's no shortage of waterfront.  
Alli - I do think that rocky shorelines can be quite beautiful as well.  I've never been to Newfoundland but I've seen pictures and it is a lovely place.

Cat, have you ever tried to pluck it just to see what happens?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Cindy, he'd probably divorce me if I tried to pluck it!    I have tried to pluck scraggly hairs from his eyebrows before (before the red hair made its appearance), and he hated that - he said it really hurt!  I pluck my brows and it doesn't hurt all that much, you'd think a big tough guy would be able to handle it, but no.    Tweezers and hubby do not mix.

Yeah, there are a lot of nice lakes here in WI.  The lakes in the city are kind of gross and polluted, but if you get out of the city you can find nicer, cleaner lakes.  My aunt & uncle sometimes rent a summer home out in the boonies, and there's a little lake out there that's really nice for swimming.  I take my kayak out in local city creeks but I wouldn't swim in them - we see all sorts of garbage (old tires, shopping carts, broken glass, etc) in the creeks & the lakes.


----------



## mccindy

Ew, that is kind of yucky.  And what a shame! Why do people insist on polluting our waterways. 

 I'm laughing at the picture of your husband freaking out over a little plucked hair!  LOL I get my eyebrows waxed every six weeks or so, imagine how he would handle something like that!


----------



## AlliRuns

Had a beast training weekend. Did a 161km ride yesterday through some pretty hilly territory.. Frontenac prov park for those familiar with Ontario. Then 24km run this morning. Legs are officially tired!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, you rock, Alli!  I'm sure your legs are very tired after all that!  Are your guts doing okay after all that?  What are you training for, any specific race?

I had a busy weekend too (although not nearly as intense as Alli's was).  Took long walks with the dog both days, did hours of gardening yesterday and mostly stuff around the house today, plus hit the gym for weights.  Got a lot of stuff done and feel good, although my arms are pretty tired now.


----------



## AlliRuns

I'm running Toronto Waterfront Marathon in Oct. my guts kind of bothered me on the run, but I didn't get The D today, so I'm grateful. My fistulas have been angry so I used men's chamois cream on the ride (has a numbing agent), it was brilliant on my part. 

I think gardening counts as an additional strength workout!


----------



## stafford

just wondering, had surgery 3-4 mouths ago, went running for the first time did 3-4 klicks and done a hole day of absailing, anyone ever been that active or more after surgery, and does any one think im at risk?


----------



## mccindy

Alli, you are a rock star!  Your bod must be feeling pretty darn good.  Good idea about the cream, that numbing agent must really have helped!  Are you going to try a triathlon or anything, or just mixing up the workouts?

Stafford - I'd say go with what your body tells you.  If you are reintroducing exercise, take it slowly and let yourself adapt.  But if things feel good the day or two after you do exercise, then keep on going!  3-4 months is a good amount of healing time.  Usually you can begin to slowly reintroduce after six weeks to 2 months.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Alli, I agree, gardening can definitely be a workout all by itself!  I took a hacksaw and manually sawed a bunch more branches off my lilac bush (it's like the hugest lilac bush ever) and that was a really good arm workout.  I also transplanted a bunch of lilies because they were starting to crowd my sad pathetic little vegetable garden.  Between the digging and the sawing, my arms were totally feeling the burn.

What's chamois cream?  I usually slather on some calmoseptine before doing any type of exercise - it has menthol which is somewhat calming & numbing.  I forgot to put calmo on before a gym session last week and I pretty much immediately started chafing back there!  I will never forget to apply calmo again, yikes.


----------



## hawkeye

Went to the GP today about the weight loss (20 lbs since December) and the general run down feeling.  Going for bloodwork later this week to check the thyroid, B12, glucose and a urea breath test.


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Alli, I agree, gardening can definitely be a workout all by itself!  I took a hacksaw and manually sawed a bunch more branches off my lilac bush (it's like the hugest lilac bush ever) and that was a really good arm workout.  I also transplanted a bunch of lilies because they were starting to crowd my sad pathetic little vegetable garden.  Between the digging and the sawing, my arms were totally feeling the burn.
> 
> What's chamois cream?  I usually slather on some calmoseptine before doing any type of exercise - it has menthol which is somewhat calming & numbing.  I forgot to put calmo on before a gym session last week and I pretty much immediately started chafing back there!  I will never forget to apply calmo again, yikes.


Chamois cream is designed to prevent saddle sores while cycling. It's safe to out on open saddle sores, so I assume safe to put on fistulas too. 

Kingston has a ton of lilac bushes, they grow wild on the outskirts of my subdivision, they are like lilac trees.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope the bloodwork went well, Hawkeye!

Alli, yeah, my lilac bush was more like a lilac tree.  It's still well over 10 feet tall but it's less massive than it was since I've been cutting a lot off of it.

I took my kayak out today, first time this year.  Beautiful weather for it, arms & shoulders are tired now but it was a lot of fun!  We had friends over last night and I had a bit of alcohol, but didn't pay for it today - I feel good.  I know I pushed my luck but fortunately got away with it.


----------



## AlliRuns

I never have that luck with Alcohol. I gave it up completely. It was an easy transition. I had been on flagyl for so long last year that I hadn't had any anyway.


----------



## AlliRuns

26km long run today, longest since I did Philly in 2010. 90km for the week total.


----------



## hawkeye

AlliRuns said:


> 26km long run today, longest since I did Philly in 2010. 90km for the week total.


Did you do the marathon?  We were registered for the 8k and half marathon but I wound up in a flare and my wife was pregnant and ended up off running.

The blood tests went well on Thursday.  Hopefully they can rule out a few things and figure out what is going on.  I go back for the breath test (H Pylori) on Friday, it was scheduled for Thursday with the blood work but I had a Pepto Bismol tablet a week before and apparently I have to be clear of those for 2 weeks before I take the test.  Still getting cramps, which seem to be happening when my stomach is empty and burping like crazy.  Appetite started to come back a bit this weekend though.

Did some work outside this weekend putting up a play set  - came to the conclusion that our lot slopes quite a bit so looks like we have to do some levelling to create a pad before we finish the playset.


----------



## mccindy

I miss running, but had to give it up because of my back.  I miss alcohol too (well, wine!) but have had to give that up because of the anti-seizure meds.  It sucks to give that stuff up, but not worth it to pay the price when continuing after the body tells you no more!
I have been only able to hit the elliptical for about 1/2 hour at at time.  Between my head and feeling weak, I can't seem to go further than that.  Pretty frustrating to someone who only a couple of months ago was doing 1-1/2 to 2 hours at a stretch on a daily basis.


----------



## Stardust_Fiddle

Hi, everyone! I was diagnosed with Crohn's in April and haven't responded to the meds they've tried so far, so I will be starting Humira or Remicade in late August after another push enteroscopy. I used to exercise all the time, but it has become harder as my Crohn's has progressed. I try to do weight training and use the elliptical and walk outside as often as I can because exercise seems to help temporarily alleviate some of the awful pain, but I'm wondering how much exercise is safe? I have lost almost 30 lb. with Crohn's and am about 20 pounds underweight so I definitely don't want to lose weight but working out does help my symptoms a little. Any ideas?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Stardust_Fiddle, welcome to our little group.  Your question is difficult to answer and the answer will be unique to you, how active your illness is, etc.  I was exercising a lot when I was in remission and I felt great - the only thing I couldn't do was jog, as it hurt my hip arthritis too much.  Now I might be flaring and I've had to cut back some on my exercise.  My doctor told me not to lift weights or ride my bike for a few weeks, but I can still do gentler exercise like yoga right now.  I guess long story short, I'd say try different forms of exercise, and start slow.  If you try lifting weights, do just a few reps of light weights and see how you feel.  If that goes well, gradually increase the amount of weight & reps.  Or if you try cardio, try some low-intensity and low-impact cardio for 5 or 10 mins to start with.  At least one person in this thread has had success with run 1 minute, walk 1 minute (or longer if you need to), and you can always gradually decrease the amount/time you're walking.  If you exercise and feel pain or other symptoms, slow it down or try something else.

As always, check with your doctor if you're unsure.  If you've had surgery recently or if you have a hernia or anything like that, that will obviously complicate how much you're able to exercise.  But if you do well with exercise, I would think it would do you good to continue with it.  You're probably not harming yourself - you probably won't be able to put yourself into remission with exercise alone, but it should help with your illness.  I've read that exercise can help alleviate pain, help you sleep better, help with depression, etc.  So my totally non-professional layperson opinion is, go for it, but start slowly and be careful.    Good luck!


----------



## Stardust_Fiddle

Thanks! I do feel better when I exercise than when I don’t. Others have told me that I shouldn’t be exercising because I’m underweight but they are unfamiliar with IBD and while it makes sense not to overdo it I think that some exercise is beneficial. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

If you're underweight, obviously you don't want to burn a lot of calories, but things like weight-bearing exercises can be really beneficial as that can help build muscle and strengthen your bones.  I know I lost a lot of muscle mass and probably bone mass too both from being ill/losing weight and also from being on steroids (meds like prednisone and Entocort can rob muscle mass from you, and a lot of meds are bone-robbers), so weight-lifting has been really great for me to regain what I lost.  My doctor told me not to lift weights for a few weeks which is driving me nuts, but I'm hoping to get back to it really soon!


----------



## hawkeye

Update - The thyroid, B12, and glucose (glycated hemoglobin) tests all came back normal.  The results on the H Plyori breath test are still a couple of weeks out.  GP thinks the Crohn's is "active", my gut tells me its likely in the small intestine given the weight loss.


----------



## mccindy

Hi Cat!  That must really be bumming you out about potentially flaring.    I know how much you enjoy your weight lifting and bike riding! I hope you are able to resolve quickly and get back to your exercise. I wasn't able to exercise last week as we were at an isolated resort in Canada, which was pretty rough on my back.  Unfortunately we didn't bring enough food of the type I can tolerate either so I still lost four pounds I didn't need to lose.  :O  I'm trying to eat a bit more this week since I'm back to my beloved elliptical and need to gain a couple back or at least maintain.


----------



## Felisha

Hi everyone *hugs* I am new here to this forum and support group. I had to stop exercising due to me almost fainting (blackout) at the gym the other day followed by a relapse...Yikes! I've taken a couple of days off and have totally restructured my exercise regimen to low-impact Pilates workouts here at home beginning on tomorrow. Has this ever happened to anyone while working out?


----------



## AlliRuns

Welcome Felisha. I have fainted after working out, usually when my blood sugar is low. So if in a flare, and not able to eat much, I cut down duration and intensity. I usually know if I'm going to faints I now try to avoid those situations, but just in case, I also wear a RoadID with all of my pertinent information.


----------



## Little Bear

I've almost blacked out loads of times  usually my vision totally whites out: it's so hot here at the moment and I train in a very basic gym (old church building no air con) I just hydrate and try not to go from sitting to lifting or if I'm doing a set either do it slower or cut the number of lifts. If all else fails laying on the floor gets blood back into my head. Staying cool and staying hydrated are key, I also wear tight compression leggings to lift in. 
It's manageable


----------



## DLTooley

I'm just in the process of being diagnosed - done everything save the colonoscopy which is scheduled for a month out.  I'm developing my awareness of flaring, and how I respond to it.  Moderate exercise seems to be a trigger to flares which also include greater joint pain, sometimes across my entire body.

Any advice on how to exercise while minimizing flares - e.g.; knowing how hard to push it?


----------



## Poop2Much

Alli, what supplements do you use for your long distance rides? I have done several ultra-endurance MTB races - Leadville 100, Silver Rush 50 - and several long road rides - Triple ByPass - but I did each of these races before starting on the SCD/NSD two months ago. I have used Scratch Labs Secret Drink Mix, Power Bar Mix, Hammer Products, but they all have sugar in them. I am back on the bike today after starting Humira last week which vanquished my arthritis issues. I rode 30 miles today, drinking water and munching a Lara Bar. But for the long rides, I am concerned about proper fuel/nutrition. What's your plan for the marathon?


----------



## AlliRuns

Poop2Much said:


> Alli, what supplements do you use for your long distance rides? I have done several ultra-endurance MTB races - Leadville 100, Silver Rush 50 - and several long road rides - Triple ByPass - but I did each of these races before starting on the SCD/NSD two months ago. I have used Scratch Labs Secret Drink Mix, Power Bar Mix, Hammer Products, but they all have sugar in them. I am back on the bike today after starting Humira last week which vanquished my arthritis issues. I rode 30 miles today, drinking water and munching a Lara Bar. But for the long rides, I am concerned about proper fuel/nutrition. What's your plan for the marathon?


On the bike:

In my Bottles, GU Brew or ELOAD. 
Food: bananas, clif shot bloks, sharkies, honey stinger chews and waffles, regular power bars and the occasional chocolate chip cookie. 

For running:

 my stomach is a little more sensitive, plus less pockets. My marathon fuel plan is Clif Shot Bloks. The last three Sundays I've done 30km/30km/32km on shot bloks and water in my fuel belt with no issues. 

I don't normally do gels, if I do I use Clif, the others don't workmwell for me. It really is an experiment though. Been in the distance running/cycling scene for 16 years, pretty much have it figured out now.


----------



## AlliRuns

DLTooley said:


> I'm just in the process of being diagnosed - done everything save the colonoscopy which is scheduled for a month out.  I'm developing my awareness of flaring, and how I respond to it.  Moderate exercise seems to be a trigger to flares which also include greater joint pain, sometimes across my entire body.
> 
> Any advice on how to exercise while minimizing flares - e.g.; knowing how hard to push it?


My advice is to do what you can tolerate. It's going to depend on you, your fitness and your disease state. If you are flaring and having trouble fueling, cut back.


----------



## DLTooley

It's good to hear you've been able to maintain a very active exercise schedule - and just having a preliminary diagnosis has removed some of the stress from the previous mysterious ailment.

I had my second observed bloody stool associated flare, in the last 6 months or so, yesterday - on a moderate hike, 3 hours and 700 feet, about 1/2 my typical comfortable max (it might not sound like much, but I'm knocking on 400 pounds).  I had a bloody stool on the descent, and they haven't stopped.  Is that too soon to observe a flare, after not much more than two hours?

I've also been playing around with Psyllium, and I'm wondering if that is an effect - I skipped it yesterday evening and will again today.  6 trips yesterday, on the high end for me and as watery as I've ever had it.  Today, one small, bloody, early on then nothing.

It's kinda strange as I've been considerably more active for the last 3 years, and still feel fairly healthy in a lot of respects, even with some slippage since the start of my colitis problems.  Today, I feel both the benefits of the exercise and the effects of the flare.  It looks like I've got a rather narrow tightrope ahead of me.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

DLTooley, how much psyllium are you taking per day?  I take 1 heaping tablespoon daily and I've built myself up to taking that much - I started out taking a small teaspoon daily, any more than that would make me cramp and give me all sorts of trouble.  I'm flaring lately myself and I'm not sure that psyllium is the best idea in a flare, as I seem to have more diarrhea when I take it.  I recently skipped it for about 3 days, and my stools became firmer and more formed.  I had great results with psyllium when I was in remission, but in a flare it seems to be a different story.

What type of blood are you passing?  Is it bright red, or dark/black/tarry?  If it's bright red, it's possible you may have something like hemorrhoids (internal or external) or a fissure that's causing the bleeding.  What other flare symptoms are you experiencing?

For what it's worth, I've been flaring and bleeding lately myself, but still exercising regularly too.  I have had to mostly cut out cardio as it seems to just cause too much joint pain and other issues, but I can still do yoga and I can also still lift weights as long as I avoid using my abdominal muscles too much (it causes pain if I work my abs too much).  I have learned that I have to listen to my body when it comes to flares & exercise, and give my body rest when it needs it, and not push it too hard when I'm exercising.


----------



## DLTooley

Your fully thought out approach to Psyllium was exactly what I've been speculating on the last two days - and will definitely continue to do!  I've mostly been doing hiking, and at 400 pounds its a pretty good work out, especially if there is any sort of a hill.

I've been getting bright red on the tissue, so it must be on the outside, plus some mixed in that makes a loose stool look a bit like a red enchilada sauce.  I was under the impression that red was from the colon and black was from the small intestine.


----------



## hawkeye

Update - still haven't run since the 5K in May, but I am feeling better week by week, the appetite is coming back.  

Spoke with a compounding pharmacist that I know last week and have started UltraInflammx for a 2 or 4 week course (seeing how the 2 week supply goes) and a 4 week course of Zinc Carnosine.


----------



## Shelleyskis

Hello! 
Just wondering if anyone knows or is curious about altitude issues. 

I've been coaching a ski camp out on the glacier in Zermatt and am a total newbie being just diagnosed with Crohn's ileocolitis  in Aug. My acclimatization has been at least two-three days behind my normal rate. Day 1 I almost passed out on the glacier at the end of the day, my haemoglobin was slightly low, but this was unbelievable. I was careful to eat and drink throughout as not to be dehydrated or nutritionally compromised (PB/honey sandwiches, bananas, gatorade). 
But the thin air takes its toll.  Interestingly my heart rate day 1 was AVERAGING 133 for 6 hrs (not good) and maxed at 190.  I was shocked! That's high for me even at 13-14000 ft. 

Now I'm on day 7. My BPM is 109 and max 171. I'm not going to pass out, and how I have adjusted are much better but at the end of the day my joint pain and my legs are visibly shaking still. Anyone have any good ideas as to what causes this and how to deal?  

Thought I'd throw this out there for people to beware that the adjustment might take longer for them and to be super vigilant about watching yourself at height if you're up there. And also for a little help if possible. 
Thanks!


----------



## Poop2Much

I spend at least three weeks a year in Vail and Leadville, CO. Leadville is at 10,200 ft. I hydrate on the plane ride there and eat two bananas immediately upon landing. I grab a large water bottle at the airport for the 2 hr drive to Vail. The worst symptoms I have experienced were "the winds" but my whole family suffers similarly, so I do not attribute the gas to Crohns.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Shelleyskis, a quick search of the forum indicates that there does seem to be some correlation between high altitude and IBD flares.  It seems to me that I've read something about air travel being somewhat more likely to trigger flares as well, although I couldn't come up with that when I searched.  (I don't remember if that was due to altitude or cabin pressure or what.)  I have noticed anecdotally that I don't do well in high altitudes either - my main issue is that high altitude seems to screw up my sinuses and I get frequent headaches when I'm somewhere like Colorado.


----------



## hawkeye

*Update*

Still off the running.  Energy level and appetite took a bit of a drop.  Had a GI appointment last Thursday - his first words were - you've lost weight (down 28 pounds since January, not sure how much from my last GI visit in May). 

There is narrowing in the left side of the large intestine that they cannot scope past. The narrowing was there in the 2010 and July CT scans. So I have 2 options biologics (may not do any good as the narrowing is likely scar tissue) or surgery.

August blood work showed slight anemia so I am back on ferrous gluconate to supplement, haven't been on this since the initial diagnosis in 1990.  

Looks like we'll be doing a surgical consult when the local colorectal surgeon gets back to her practice.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

This is Cool! Can't tell you how much exercise activity has helped me in the years I've had this____disease!  Happy to be a part of the group.  I'll offer what I can.  Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rygon

shellyskis I found that when my ferritin (iron) or b12 levels are low I really struggle with high altitudes. Anything I do makes me out of breath, tired and my heart rate to increase.

Apart from having those levels checked, I'd suggest you try either suppliments or eat more Iron rich foods. Also smoking and drink alcohol will not help, so try and keep those to a minimum.

Hypoxia can happen above 12,00ft (ish) so if you are higher than that I'd be careful until you are fully aclimatised


----------



## brucep10

This guy is a little goofy - but when I felt strong enough to start "really" working out, his program helped a lot 'cuz it was more about gaining weight and muscle rather than burning fat (which always lead to a reemergence).  Anyway - kinda stumbled on this guys stuff and it helped me gain weight - and I also feel the strongest I've felt in years - and better than I've felt since my 1st diagnosis....here is a link about his program: http://www.peakmusclebuilder.com/


----------



## AlliRuns

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in awhile, have had a lot going on. Marital break down and stuff.
I did Toronto waterfront marathon on Sunday. Personal best time of 3:39:44. It was amazing.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Alli!  I'm sorry to hear about the marital breakdown.  Glad to hear about the personal best though, that's awesome.  How are you doing besides the marital stuff, are you okay?  How are the fistulas, how's the military stuff?


----------



## AlliRuns

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Hi Alli!  I'm sorry to hear about the marital breakdown.  Glad to hear about the personal best though, that's awesome.  How are you doing besides the marital stuff, are you okay?  How are the fistulas, how's the military stuff?


I thought I was doing okay! until I saw my doc yesterday and he wasn't happy with how my fistulas are doing so now I'm on Imuran in addition to the Remicade.

My military medical file has gone to Ottawa where they will determine whether or not I'm released. Doc told me to fully expect to be released, but it may take up to 2 years.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope the Imuran does the trick.  And wow, 2 years to be released from the military?  That sounds like a really long time.  I guess that gives you plenty of heads up to get your ducks in a row, though.  What are you going to do when you get released?  Maybe you could be a physical trainer?  I've been pondering seeing what it takes to get certified in that myself.  I think I want to get back into remission first though.


----------



## mccindy

Alli, I'm so sorry to hear about your marital troubles.    On top of everything else.  I hope the new med helps with your fistulas.

CONGRATS! :dance:  on your PB!  What an achievement!  So proud of your running abilities.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

Walking into the gym is the toughest, but walking out afterwords, you're glad you made the effort!


----------



## hawkeye

Alli, sorry to hear about the breakdown.  That is a rockin marathon time though, hopefully the Imuran will do the trick for you..


----------



## mccindy

Jim Gonsler said:


> Walking into the gym is the toughest, but walking out afterwords, you're glad you made the effort!


got a chuckle about this one :lol: since I bought my elliptical machine, I just go downstairs in the morning!  I've always loved working out though so it's not really too hard to go down there.  But there are days when I get started and I feel like OOF.


----------



## Mondowicked

Hi All,
I very much want to make exercise a part of my life, but my fatigue level after anything physical is intense. Today I went for a 15 minute swim, and now I feel like I'm going to be zapped for the rest of the day, even after a nap. Did anyone else experience this when first starting? Any hints, tricks, or advice to help?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Mondowicked, are you flaring right now?  I'm in a mild flare, and some days my energy levels are really low too.  I just have to listen to my body and let it rest when it needs to so that it can try to heal.  When I have okay energy levels, I try to do my workouts as usual.  I know it's frustrating to have to rest when you want to be more active - you have to listen to your body though.  When I was in remission, I could work out 6 days a week pretty easily.  Now that I'm in this mild flare, it's more like 3-4 days a week during a good week.  I wish I could do more, but I have to work within my body's limitations right now.  I know things will be better again once I get back into remission.

As for advice, start really slowly.  If 15 mins of swimming wipes you out like that, then maybe go for 5 mins of slow walking or gentle yoga the next time you feel like you can do some exercise.  Try different forms of exercise, as your body will react to them differently.  Honestly, walking isn't the best for me, my joints don't always like it.  Jogging is even worse, my joints and my guts do not like jogging (though I stubbornly still try to do it).  But I can lift weights pretty well most of the time without pain (sometimes I have to avoid working my abdominal muscles very much).  And yoga goes pretty well for me too - it doesn't feel like a tough workout, but my muscles are usually sore the next day!  If I'm looking for a quick workout, hula-hooping is actually easy on my tummy and is a challenging and fun workout for 5 or 10 mins.  So, just take it slow at first and try different things.  I know it can be frustrating, but you can do it!  Don't give up!


----------



## Shelleyskis

Hi! 
I'm in a flare too and it's really grueling at times when I want to work out. 

I find hydration and sleep give me my best days out there. Coconut water to replenish lost electrolytes, and making sure my iron intake via my
Diet is a well maintained. Potassium from a banana iced with almond milk in the blender helps me before my workout and a low fat high protein snack after is best. Bread and peanut butter or tuna. 

So really it comes down to being even more vigilant about my diet and it's frustrating because I do hit walls sooner. But as mentioned above
Listening to your body really helps. On severe days I do a bit of at home yoga with some lights weights on a stability ball. For differing times depending on how I am. Not using my major muscle groups bit instead focusing on the minor ones. It's often neglected so in the end probably better for me anyway. I stay away from running but can manage a light low resistant spin. 

I know everyone is different and I wish you the best of luck. Despite all of these things I've discovered I still have days where I lie in bed for ages just letting the body rest up. I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Jim Gonsler

Whatever niche you choose to select, be it running, walking, swimming, biking, weight lifting or whatever.  With just keeping moving you'll score a victory over Crohn's or whatever autoimmune disorder you suffer from.  It's sometimes tough on certain days to drag yourself into the weight room, putting on the running shoes or whatever.  But you can't beat the feeling of the blood rushing through your veins and the feeling of euphoria that accompanies a good work out, right?Keep it up all of you!
Jim


----------



## DamnitCrohns

I'm aiming to go to the gym for the first time since i got crohn's disease next weekend.

I felt well enough to do a few sets of push ups and pull ups today and on thursday and i can't even describe how great it made me feel. I always loved lifting weights but the enjoyment was multiplied by 100 due to the fact that i hadn't done if for months.

I'm going to be very careful with it, since it did kind of increase my pain, but the goal is to do some 30 min work outs, maybe twice a week to easy myself in.

Sure it's not my old habit of 1 hour+ every other day but it'll mean the world to me if i can do it.


----------



## Mondowicked

Cat-a-tonic: Yes, I feel like I've been in a flare for too long now, so I'm trying to push through it. I sometimes think my body overreacts to every little thing that comes along, be it a virus or the effects of exercise. I will try to mix things up and try yoga and other gentle activities. 
Shelleyskies: Wow, banana and almond milk sounds amazing! I've been working hard to find "safe" high protein snacks for me to eat throughout the day. My next idea is to soak and roast/dry my own nuts to make them tastier and easier to digest.  
Jim: yes! Score one for me getting out and trying. Crohn's is still winning at this point, but I will conquer. I see an awesome t-shirt or banner coming from this.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

Great Post!  I can't say enough about what exercise has done for me.  I've been staying active ever since I had surgery back in the seventies to take care of a perforation in my intestines.  I was sore for a while, but that didn't stop me from climbing on my bike and riding for miles.  Eventually the soreness went away and I got my weight back and actually started developing muscle.  I then began weight lifting and haven't stopped since.  I'm 62 now, but when I take my shirt off, people go Wow!  There is absolutely no reason you have to let crohn's slow you down or take over your life!  Good eating is important and taking the right kind of supplements.  I get B-12 injections monthly because I can't absorb it naturally, but that's about it.  If I do get a flare-up I use Asacol and that generally calms it down.  I've had Prednisone too but try to stay away from it.  Too many side effects.  Thanks,
Jim


----------



## mccindy

Mondowicked, sounds like you are quite determined.  Keep experimenting, you will find a way to accomplish what you want to do.  When I was flaring, I had to skip some days because it was too painful and tiring.  After my brain surgery, I had to take a full six weeks off, and getting back into it was so hard. I had to start with about 10 minutes a day on my elliptical, and even that exhausted me.  I worked my way up a couple of minutes every few days, and now I'm finally back to 30 minutes a day and not feeling entirely exhausted.
Even mild stretching, walking or light weight lifting will help you stay in shape and give your immune system a boost, so keep experimenting and trying!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I make banana & almond milk smoothies too!    I try to have one every morning, as I'm not much of a breakfast person (solid food first thing in the morning makes me pretty nauseous), but I can do a smoothie okay in the mornings.  I use a big cup of ice, enough almond milk to cover the ice in my blender, a banana, and some nutrient powder stuff.  I was using this soy-based nutrient powder, but my brother just gave me some wheatgrass-based nutrient powder, so I tried that for the first time this morning.  It's supposedly chocolate flavored, but it smells kind of nasty, so I added in some cocoa powder with it in my smoothie to offset the taste.  It was pretty good, and my guts seem okay with the wheatgrass so far.

Oddly enough, just eating a banana would give me all kinds of problems.  They seem to aggravate my GERD and also sometimes give me abdominal pain, I don't know why.  But blending a banana into my morning smoothie and consuming it in that form, that never bothers me.  I don't know if an unblended banana just has too much fiber for me or what.  I know I have borderline low potassium though so I'm glad I can get bananas in my smoothies at least!


----------



## Earthsoul

Before my admission in November I was managing 10k three times a week. I am now not exercising at all, so I have joined this group to motivate me to get back to where I was


----------



## Shelleyskis

I do the almond milk banana protein powder smoothie and for some reason can do 1/4 cup of blended and smashed blueberries. Anything more than a 1/4 cup and I'll be in the fetal position. 
It's been tough adjusting to this and my immune system is very low. In temperatures where I'm working and it's -40 Celsius  I have to be really careful with hydration and eating. The prednisone has killed my muscles so lifting and skiing with stuff is more of a challenge but I'm coping…anyone have a good idea as to a solution for muscle recovery and development with prednisone and azathioprine?


----------



## mccindy

Earthsoul, you'll get back there.... it's just a matter of starting back into it slowly.  I found after my craniotomy last summer I had to wait about seven-eight weeks to start back on my elliptical, and then I could only do about ten minutes a day.  I had to gradual add time to get up to my usual half-hour, and that seems to be the max I can do for now, so I'm trying to be satisfied with that.  

Shelley, do you do any light weight training?  2-3 lb weights might be a good place to start, do five reps at a time, and get plenty of protein to maintain muscle growth.  It's very challenging when medication is doing the damage, especially when you have to fight against environmental changes.  Hydration is definitely important; just remember that sometimes just enough water isn't enough, as when you become dehydrated you don't just lose water, but electrolytes as well.


----------



## Jerzey

This is a pretty interesting forum. I was told I have Crohns 13 years ago and have choosen to trade in the meds for Diet and Exercise 5 years ago and while I still have the normal "bad days" we all do I know if I stop even for 2 weeks I feel awful..Many days I have had to drag myself into the gym but I always feel "normal" after. I landed up competeing in powerlifting ( winning a few medals in the process) but it wasnt easy and still isnt easy. To those who are in the forum hoping exercise will help you live a more normal life I can say for me it has helped more than any drug any doctor handed me. No matter how hard it is for you to get to the gym or go for a run...remember there are others out there fighting with you and we won't let this disease win


----------



## guitarjamie03

I though I would add my work out routine. I got bit by the running bug a few years ago when I living in Chicago. I would watch the marathon go by and I got inspired to run. Then, I got Crohn's, so I had to put training on the back burner for a while. I had surgery last February and the recovery was tough, but as soon as I as cleared to exercise again, I joined the YMCA. So I go to a body shaping class two days a week and I run one or two days a week. I did my first 5k last year and I will do another one in March. I hope to run a half marathon later this year, but we will see. I also like to do Zumba every now and then too.


----------



## mccindy

Back when I could still run, I ran a few 10k races and really enjoyed them.  There was just something different about running with so many other people, and then having a finish line with peopl waiting for you to cross and then congratulate you!  It felt like a big deal and was a lot of fun.  I had goal of training up to a half marathon but then had to stop running.  I miss it.


----------



## Earthsoul

Started running the other day, did my 3 mile circuit ok, and last night did 5k on the treadmill. Feeling a bit tired today so I might leave it till tomorrow!!!


----------



## mccindy

Nice job, Earthsoul!  And a rest day is never a bad thing.


----------



## Chay

Jerzy what diet did you opt for as a powerlifter? This forum is very inspiring. My goal is to practice yoga daily or at least every other day and gain muscle. I was diagnosed 13years ago as well and it seems like every year my symptoms take me by surprise and something different is happening with my body (blockages, vomiting, bleeding..) My flaring right now is severe and light stretching/yoga helps with my energy.


----------



## Jerzey

Chay, I learned early on to eat like a bodybuilder to control the disease and add lean mass, the leaner I am the better I feel the stronger I am

5-8 smaller meals a day
Low fat meats 
Clean carbs
Good fats 

No sauces butters or oils


----------



## Chay

Thank you Jerzey, It sounds so simple and rewarding!


----------



## Jerzey

Chay said:


> Thank you Jerzey, It sounds so simple and rewarding!


Example: ( amounts of macro's depend on body mass/size )

meals spaced 2-3 hours apart

Meal1: protein powder, sugar free Fiber one
M2: Chicken breast w/ Brown rice and black beans 
M3: same as M2
M4: egg whites and sweet pototoes
M5: Grilled Tilpia in salad
M6: same as 1


----------



## nini_mini

Anyone have ideas on workouts you can do 2 months post open surgery?


----------



## mccindy

check with the doctor first. Walking is probably a good place to start, a lot of exercises engage your core, which might be something you need to be very careful of.  The doc will advise you as to what you are able to do.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

nini_mini, I agree with Cindy that you should ask your doctor first about exercise.  I would think perhaps some gentle yoga might be okay, and short slow walks could be good too.  The key would be to start slowly and gently.  If your body responds okay then you could gradually increase the length/pace of the walks, or the variety & intensity of yoga poses.  Definitely check with your doctor first though to see what they say.


----------



## nini_mini

Thanks guys. I know he said to wait 8 wks before starting anything :ybatty:. So Ive been walking like a mad man :runaway: and I'll tell ya I'm getting bored of walking :whistleinnocently:! Haha maybe I'll work my legs or something :sheep:, these two twigs need some muscle back lol or play some just dance on the Wii! :luigi: ika:


----------



## mccindy

just be careful not to overdo or strain those areas which are trying to heal.  I know it sucks to wait but it's the best thing to do, to be safe.  An injury could really set you back.


----------



## nini_mini

Yeah. I haven't done Any ab exercises. I tried and it hurt so I quit. I like just dance because your pretty much just working your arms and legs. Funny thing is the pound and a half I gained back is literally all around my torso and it just feels like this awkward layer of something sitting there because Ive been so thin all year. I get healthy work it off then get sick again its literally a cycle


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Unfortunately a lot of arm & leg exercises require you to work your abdominals in some way as well.  I have severe GERD and my GI told me that my symptoms will be better if I avoid working my abdominal muscles as much as I can.  But even with something like riding a bicycle, you think you're just working your legs, but your abdominals are working a lot too, they are engaged in helping you balance & steer and all that stuff.  My tummy often feels quite sore after a longer bike ride, and sometimes a long ride will even cause me to start bleeding.  So yeah, have fun dancing and working your arms & legs, but be careful - you may be using your abs more than you think, and it could end up being detrimental.


----------



## nini_mini

I will be. I can use them and ill be a little sore but it passes in an hr or so. Im not going crazy on using them just need to get my cardio up because it sucks. I have gerd too. I usually take a tagament 40 mins before exercising and im okay after. Either that or some promanthazine.


----------



## idlebrain

Hello All,

Complete newbie here when it comes to formal exercise. Overcoming a lot of mental inertia, I signed up for a local gym recently. Although I play sports (mostly in the summer time), never really exercised in a formal set up. A lot of folks here seem to be into running.

Would someone be kind and patient enough to suggest how I go about starting and maintaining an exercise plan. FYI: I am recovering from a fistula. Although it is not very active and is healing, it does bother me once in a while. And I must add, losing weight is not my goal, in fact quite the opposite.

It is sort of awkward to walk into a gym not knowing much about what and how much to do . Thanks and I look forward to getting some feedback.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Idlebrain, welcome to the club.  General advice for you - start slowly and don't push yourself too hard at first.  Weight lifting could be good, it'll help you build muscle and you shouldn't really lose weight with it, and you may even gain weight if you put on a lot of muscle.  Start slowly though, and if something hurts/causes symptoms, then find a work-around or do something else.  I know that AlliRuns has fistulas and she still runs marathons, so it's definitely possible to get into running even with fistulas.  Again, though, start slowly and don't push yourself too much until you know what your body can & cannot handle.  If there are trainers at your gym, you could ask one of them to help you formulate a workout plan that will help you get into shape without losing weight or aggravating your fistula, etc.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## grt73

I have done absolutely nothing in the last year relating to exercise due to my op and new stoma.  I went paintballing this weekend for a friends sons birthday party and could hardly walk come monday lol.

dont get me wrong it was a good pain but i did feel really old!!

More exercise is needed me thinks


----------



## mccindy

grt73 said:


> I have done absolutely nothing in the last year relating to exercise due to my op and new stoma.  I went paintballing this weekend for a friends sons birthday party and could hardly walk come monday lol.
> 
> dont get me wrong it was a good pain but i did feel really old!!
> 
> More exercise is needed me thinks


True but definitely slow.  give those sore muscles time to heal and then do something else, but don't overdo it!


----------



## grt73

Oh don't worry about that, my runners are firmly back under the table for a little while yet!


----------



## nini_mini

@ mccindy and cat-a-tonic. Thanks for the advise on exercising and to take it easy. I did take your advise and the funny thing is Ive waited to do more than walking and just dance and I flared (remi wore off) so now I literally can't do more than that (well besides oo lol. Most of the time I'm laying in bed with tramadol watching, CSI Miami, criminal minds, and will & grace.:ylol: Lol  the wonders of flares. Anyway just wanted to say thanks for putting common sense back into my head. I'm usually a workout junkie and its hard to just sit around. :boring:


----------



## idlebrain

@ Cat-a-Tonic: Thanks for the advice. Hope I have it in me to sustain and persist


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Nini_mini, I'm sorry to hear you're flaring!  Do you have another Remicade infusion coming up soon?  Unfortunately, the nature of being ill with an unpredictable chronic illness means that sometimes you'll get sidelined with flares or bad days.  Listen to your body, rest when you need to.  But on good days, do exercise!  I still stand by taking it slowly at first, because you don't want to overdo it when your body isn't used to exercise and end up flaring or having a really bad day.  Do what you can, when you can, and take it day by day.  Try not to let a bad day discourage you, just pick yourself up and keep going on your next good day.  Yes, sometimes it'll feel like 1 step forward and 2 steps back - but as long as you keep taking 1 step forward at a time, you'll eventually make some progress.  Hang in there!


----------



## nini_mini

Cat-a-tonic-, yeah it happens every five weeks or so. My next remi infusion is the 28th so next Tuesday yayy! And yes that's what I do is take it day by day if I feel good enough to exercise I do if I don't I don't do it. Ive become very intune with my body over the past year. It yells at me when I do or eat something it doesn't like. Its very opinionated lol im  doing my best to go 1 step forward but I seem to get sideline a lot but alas I must push on.! I'm a hangin!! Haha


----------



## mccindy

oh, man, nini mini, that stinks!  I'm so sorry you're flaring.  Stay strong girl, you'll make it through.


----------



## nini_mini

Thanks I'm doing my best! Its super active crohns at its best. Lol :yrolleyes:
I think I'm gonna paint my nails to make myself feel better


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh yes, my body yells at me too when I do something it doesn't like.  Listening to your body is important, and it's not difficult when your body pretty much screams at you!    Have fun painting your nails!  That's something I do during bad flares, too.  I had rainbow sparkly nails at my last colonoscopy, I got a little too ambitious with the nail polish during prep, ha ha.


----------



## nini_mini

Hahaha! Yeah its kicking and screaming today I guess my body doesn't like me cleaning for most of the day like I did yesterday. But it had to be done. And I am its difficult to paint with my right hand since I'm left handed haha. Also I had rainbow toe nails at my last one because I got bored during the prep lol. They made me take the finger nail polish off though, sigh, oh well. Lol


----------



## mccindy

Left-hander here too, it is awkward to paint that left hand!  I used to have this plastic thing to hold that kept fingers separate and still to make it easier, but I still ended up with some painted cuticles.


----------



## nini_mini

^ yes! I have painted cuticles on my left hand its funny looking but oh well


----------



## idlebrain

Fitness Enthusiasts: 
Looking for some advice and feedback.

I went to my gym yesterday and set up an appointment with the trainer for the so called intro and personal training session. What it ended up being was less of training and more of a sales pitch to signup up for paid personal fitness sessions ($40 per each 0.5 hr session). I was a little turned off by the aggressive sales pitch although I see value in working with a personal trainer for a beginner like me. He kept on saying how there are 100's of fitness regimens and how I could hurt myself if I did not have a personal trainer.

I was wondering if someone could give some insight on the value of hiring a personal trainer. I ideally wanted to begin slow and work my way up to improve my overall fitness and health. I admit I am a novice when it comes to professional exercise and equipment.


----------



## mccindy

I think honestly there is so much information available on the internet, if you are careful, you can find the information you need to safely work out without paying for a trainer.  Many of the forums I'm on have members who are professional trainers are they are willing to give their advice for free (MyFitnessPal is a great one).  You are on the right track already, with starting slow and working your way up. I've been doing fitness for a few years myself so I know some and would be willing to answer questions, but I am not an expert.  I would definitely advise joining MFP.


----------



## idlebrain

Thanks Cindy. Will surely check it out.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Idlebrain, working with a trainer may be beneficial to you, but I would steer clear of the sales-pitch trainer as it sounds like he's more out for money than anything else.  If it were me, I would consider complaining to the gym's management, that the trainer was unhelpful during your introductory session and only wanted to sell you stuff.  If you do go for a trainer, look for one who is properly certified (it is possible to get a physical trainer certification online, and I don't know that I'd trust someone to train me if they had only taken a few online classes and paid $500 to be called a trainer!).

Yes, as a novice you are at a bit of a risk of hurting yourself, but from what I've read, it seems like most novices cause themself injury purely because they try to do too much, too soon.  You can't go straight from being a couch potato to bench-pressing 1000 lbs, you need to build yourself up to that level or you'll hurt yourself - it seems like some people don't realize that though.  So I think as long as you do a bit of research on your own, as Cindy mentioned, and take it slow and just listen to your body and gradually amp up the intensity & amount of time that you're exercising, you should be fine.  And if you want to do something like weight machines, they usually have instructions printed right on the machine telling you how to properly use it.  Again, you may want to do a bit of research to make sure your form is correct and things like that, but as long as you are a bit cautious and listen to your body, you should be okay.


----------



## idlebrain

Cat-a-Tonic: Thanks for your response and advice. I am not averse to the idea of hiring a trainer for a few sessions but his desperation is what put me off. I will think about notifying the management.


----------



## Shelleyskis

Trainers are great if and when you get a good one they will keep you on track and not mind just a check in appointment when you're on a program. But that guy who tried to sell you packages is obviously not your style. 

You can always get a program and a one off appointment to set you on track and then every month or so just check in to make sure you're ok and make sure you're doing the exercises properly. 

Once you're more comfortable then you can just do your own thing. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## SarahLou

I'm new to the forum because although I was diagnosed in 2006 (and suffered for many years before that), I've always secretly thought that the Dr's got it wrong and that one day I would be magically healed. Turns out they were right the first time and I do actually have Crohns 

I'm meeting with my Dr on Monday and he wants to put me on Remicade though this terrifies me and I really don't want to do it.  Most of the time I feel healthy but I've had two major flare-ups in the last two years, both after running a marathon and I've always thought that the flare-up was brought on by my taking a break from running ...... Has anyone else experienced this? 

Has anyone reduced inflammation by diet rather than medication?  If yes, how does that work with training? I'm running another marathon in July so not sure how I would do that if I can't carb up the way I normally would.

Any help/advice would be really appreciated


----------



## idlebrain

SarahLou: I am assuming your Dr has the most recent information on your current levels of inflammation to actually recommend Remicade. Am not sure what kind of symptoms you experienced/experience, but I doubt diet and exercise alone can reduce/eliminate inflammation. I do believe they can aid in the process of healing, but I wouldn't take a chance skipping the medicines all together. I guess we have to pick the lesser of the evils, one of those benefit outweighs the risk cliches.


----------



## SarahLou

I had a colonoscopy last Thursday and it was after this that my Dr suggested Remicade because he had been unable to get the camera all the way to my lower intestine due to what he thought was severe inflammation.  I had a barium test today and though I'll see my GI Dr on Monday to talk about the next steps, the Dr today said it was a severe stricture causing the narrowing rather than inflammation. So I guess now I'm not sure what my GI is going to recommend. 

I currently take pentasa and I  feel healthy but as I said before, my last two flare-ups have both happened when I've taken a break from running .... maybe that's because running is a natural stress-reliever?


----------



## JasonatFollowMeg

My wife has Crohn's and she manages it well with diet and exercise.  She has done a couple of special runs for motivation: The Color Run in Portland, OR and the Mud Factor Run in Sumner, WA.  She's tried the Insanity workout and Jillian Michaels workouts.  I've been mostly gone, due to my military service, but now I'm out and spend my time at home with her.  We are looking to start doing kettlebell workouts together.  Shoot, I might even do insanity with her.  I truly believe her fitness and diet help her to manage her crohn's.


----------



## SarahLou

Jason, that's really encouraging to hear; thank you for responding! What specifically does your wife eat or avoid eating that she believes makes a difference to her Crohns? My Dr is adamant that it has no impact but I don't quite believe that myself. I've been reading a lot online and gluten seems to be mentioned a lot, as does sugar.  I'm currently training for another marathon so I need to be able to eat carbs prior to long training runs but I'm thinking of trying out some gluten-free pastas instead of the usual whole wheat I would normally cook.


----------



## JasonatFollowMeg

Sarah,

My wife avoids all processed foods.  She especially avoids processed wheat.  In fact, she tries to avoid wheat.  She has learned how to make many of her favorite foods without gluten.  Honestly, it's crazy the recipes she thinks of--she made a gluten-free pizza with zucchini for the crust and it was amazing! Here's the link to the recipe, if you like.  She recently made a recipe with gluten free bread to compete with Olive Garden's bread.  She used to love to eat there, but can't anymore.

I'm not against doctors, but I don't totally trust them, either.  Simply, they see things through a very specific perspective. Megan is able to live mostly medication free by carefully managing her diet, managing her stress, and doing fitness.  Her GI said she could never do it. I know Crohn's and other IBDs are unique to everyone, which is why it's important for each sufferer to explore their unique needs.


----------



## SarahLou

Jason, I must admit your wife's approach is very similar to my own. I don't eat a lot of processed foods because I like to cook. I came off my Meds (pentasa) for a couple of years and did just fine but I've recently had to agree to start taking Imuran as I have some severe inflammation and risk a blockage if I don't do something. I can't tell you how disappointed I am and so even though my Dr thinks that diet is irrelevant, it's something I'm willing to explore.  Thanks for the link to the recipe, I'll check it out and will be attempting to avoid wheat to see how I do. I've also read that limiting sugar is a good idea too (unfortunately).
Many thanks


----------



## mccindy

It's kind of funny.  My doctor refuses to give me a diagnosis, but thinks that all of my problems are related to diet.  He acknowledges that I have to avoid many foods but won't acknowledge any possibility of IBD.  He sticks with the idea that it's IBS despite my inability to eat most foods, and the fact that I have night sweats, occasional rashes, mouth sores, chronic constipation and occasional diarrhea, along with constant moderate and occasional severe right abdominal pain.  I manage mine with diet and exercise for the most part, as well.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

Exercise and diet (particularly no Gluten) works best for me.  Although not all Crohn's patients have Celiac, I know I do.  A simple blood test done by your gastroenterologist  will indicate it's presence. Exercise goes a long way to control stress and depression too.  Both will spur Crohn's attacks I've discovered.  So, instead of being cooped up inside as result of this terrible winter, (if you live in the northern states) get out to the gym.  You'll feel better and be glad you did!  Jim


----------



## SarahLou

McCindy; it sounds like you need to change your Dr as your symptoms are the same as mine. I'm going to explore changes to my diet to see if it makes a difference as my goal always would be to not take medication. That's not possible for me right now because I have some severe inflammation that needs to be brought under control.  I agree with you Jim about the positive effects of exercise. I've not run since last Wednesday because of crazy weather here in the Northwest but today, I'm on it! Freezing rain and snow be damned haha.


----------



## mccindy

Thanks Sarah. I do definitely plan to do so, as soon as I can save up enough time to get down to Mayo in Rochester.  That's where I see my neuro-oncologist, so maybe I can do 2-for-1 trips that way.... if  I can find a good GI that will believe me and give me a reasonable diagnosis.  The only medication my current GI would even try was Linzess and it was so horrible I had to stop taking it.  I've never had such pain and awful diarrhea.  I couldn't eat and lost more weight than I did without it.  
Weatherwise we've been stuck in the negative temps for weeks, but I've got an elliptical in my basement that I use daily.  It's definitely helping me to stay active, and I do notice that my belly feels better on the days I work out than on the days that I don't.


----------



## SarahLou

Good luck, it makes life tough when you're in pain and can't get any respite


----------



## JasonatFollowMeg

My wife and I are signing up for Team Challenge.  The Northwest Chapter of CCFA, which serves Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana and Alaska, and we will be participating in one of the Half-Marathons together.  Team Challenge is a training team that helps raise funds for Crohn's and Colitis.  We don't yet have the funds, yet we are moving forward and hope that things come together.  

I hope some of you are able to sign up. Maybe, if you are unable, a family member will run for you. We're excited!


----------



## zoeythecat

I am actually taking a course to become a certified fitness trainer right now... and almost done...yay!!!  I understand how hard it can be to stick with a program when things start to flare up!  I am currently undiagnosed, but have all of the symptoms of Crohn's/colitis.  A few ulcers have been found located in a few different places throughout my colon and by the looks of them the doc was sure it was Crohn's, but biopsies came back negative for everything.  I tend to alternate days of weight training with cardio days, rather than doing everything all in one work out so I don't deplete all of my energy by overdoing it.  If you are not experiencing arthritis as a result of your type of IBD ,which is common as is osteoporosis, I highly recommend weight-bearing exercise for cardio, like brisk walking or jogging as this is proven to help strengthen bones... it also helps strengthen the ligaments (which connect bone to bone) making the joints stronger, which eliminates some of the wear and tear on the actual joints and cartilage, and can offset the development of arthritis and osteoporosis... and at the very least keep it at bay for a while, or keep it less severe when and if it does develop.  Also, I cannot emphasize the psychological benefits of exercise, especially for those in our shoes!!! Having IBD of any kind can leave one feeling so frustrated and  feeling a lack of control over the situation... but exercise is something that will make you have a sense of control and well being, and the natural endorphins that are released during  a good run or bike ride definitely help!  The important thing to remember about exercise is that any amount is better than none at all, so even if you are feeling particularly bad and sometimes can't do much, don't let it get you down


----------



## zoeythecat

idlebrain said:


> Fitness Enthusiasts:
> Looking for some advice and feedback.
> 
> I went to my gym yesterday and set up an appointment with the trainer for the so called intro and personal training session. What it ended up being was less of training and more of a sales pitch to signup up for paid personal fitness sessions ($40 per each 0.5 hr session). I was a little turned off by the aggressive sales pitch although I see value in working with a personal trainer for a beginner like me. He kept on saying how there are 100's of fitness regimens and how I could hurt myself if I did not have a personal trainer.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give some insight on the value of hiring a personal trainer. I ideally wanted to begin slow and work my way up to improve my overall fitness and health. I admit I am a novice when it comes to professional exercise and equipment.


Hi there  I am aware of trainers like these... and they totally suck!!! I am actually working on becoming a trainer myself, and I hate to see this type of attitude among some trainers.  I am almost finished with my course and because I suffer badly from some type of undiagnosed IBD and know first hand what it is like, I am always willing to help out and I don't expect anything in return... working out is a trail and error kind of thing for anyone.  If you have any questions, you can always ask me... if I can give you a good answer I will, and if not I will just say so
Good luck!
Zoey


----------



## kel

zoeythecat said:


> I am actually taking a course to become a certified fitness trainer right now... and almost done...yay!!!  I understand how hard it can be to stick with a program when things start to flare up!  I am currently undiagnosed, but have all of the symptoms of Crohn's/colitis.  A few ulcers have been found located in a few different places throughout my colon and by the looks of them the doc was sure it was Crohn's, but biopsies came back negative for everything.  I tend to alternate days of weight training with cardio days, rather than doing everything all in one work out so I don't deplete all of my energy by overdoing it.  If you are not experiencing arthritis as a result of your type of IBD ,which is common as is osteoporosis, I highly recommend weight-bearing exercise for cardio, like brisk walking or jogging as this is proven to help strengthen bones... it also helps strengthen the ligaments (which connect bone to bone) making the joints stronger, which eliminates some of the wear and tear on the actual joints and cartilage, and can offset the development of arthritis and osteoporosis... and at the very least keep it at bay for a while, or keep it less severe when and if it does develop.  Also, I cannot emphasize the psychological benefits of exercise, especially for those in our shoes!!! Having IBD of any kind can leave one feeling so frustrated and  feeling a lack of control over the situation... but exercise is something that will make you have a sense of control and well being, and the natural endorphins that are released during  a good run or bike ride definitely help!  The important thing to remember about exercise is that any amount is better than none at all, so even if you are feeling particularly bad and sometimes can't do much, don't let it get you down


Please show me a study proving walking or jogging strengthens bones.


----------



## mccindy

Kel is correct, cardio does not do anything for bone strengthening, only weight-bearing exercise does that.  Stair climbing at the bare minimum.


----------



## zoeythecat

weight bearing exercises are those that bear your own weight... that they can also be cardio is besides the point.  walking and jogging are exercises where you are on your feet carrying your body weight.  they just happen to be cardio in nature... so is swimming a cardio exercise, but it is not weight bearing therefore would not be effective in strengthening bones/joints!  You can go on any site like mayo clinic or web md and view information on weight bearing exercise and its benefits including how it decreases risk for osteoporosis and/or can help with artheritis, or google key words like weight bearing exercise and bone density, bone strength, osteoporosis, etc... and you will get lots of results and studies that turn up.


----------



## zoeythecat

mccindy said:


> Kel is correct, cardio does not do anything for bone strengthening, only weight-bearing exercise does that.  Stair climbing at the bare minimum.


It has nothing to do with the exercise being cardio... the stair climbing you mention is cardio.  Walking and jogging are weight bearing exercise... you are on your feet and carry your own weight along... that is why they can help with bone density/strength.  Goggle key words and there are lots of studies that prove this.  It just happens that most weight baring exercises happen to be cardio in nature, so I am sorry if you misinterpreted that


----------



## zoeythecat

The reason I specifically stated "I recommend weight bearing exercises such as walking and jogging for cardio" is that because they are weight bearing... therefore you kill 2 birds with one stone... You have both benefits of improving cardiovascular fitness and bone/joint strength and bone density.  For example, walking and jogging are weight bearing because you are on your feet supporting your own weight, but swimming, which is cardio as well, is not weight bearing because your weight is suspended in water... therefore it would have no impact on the bones or joints whatsoever.


----------



## kel

I'd still like to see that study.


----------



## zoeythecat

Here is one:
http://jap.physiology.org/content/90/2/565.long

also here are some helpful articleshttp://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/tipsandtricks
    Half way down the bottom of this pg there are exercises recommended for increasing bone density.  They are:
                 1. weight training
                 2. plyometrics
                 3. jump training
                 4. stair running
                 5. bodyweight exercises
                 6. jump roping
                 7. running
                 8. hiking
                 9. backpacking
      it then goes on to explain that cycling and swimming may decrease bone density, and 
      why.

If you go to http://www.webmd.com/osteoporosis/living-with-osteoporosis-7/exercise-weight-bearing there is also helpful information, and it listed 8 recommended activities...
#3 was brisk walking... and I quote the site here... "one fitness trend that never goes away, walking is still hugely popular among women-and a great way to revamp your bone health.  A study of nurses found that walking 4hrs a week gave them a 41% lower risk of hip fractures, compared to walking less that an hour per week.  Brisk walking is best, but you can adapt your speed to your current fitness level.  Walking is free. You can do it anywhere, anytime, even when traveling."
#6 Hiking... I am quoting the site again here... "The work of weight bearing-and the impact as your feet hit the ground-can increase bone density, especially in your hips.  It's just like walking, and then some.  You'll get even more impact on those bones if your going uphill or downhill, and that can improve bone health even more.  More impact on your feet and legs translates into more bone density, says the surgeon general.

Here are a few more links:
http://blog.melioguide.com/osteoporosis-exercises/bone-mass-and-exercise/
http://niams.nih.gov/health_info/bone/bone_heath/exercise/


----------



## zoeythecat

here are two more sites that offer helpful info on this subject...

www.iofbonehealth.org/exercise
www.iofbonehealth.org/exercise-recommendations

I am pretty busy today, but I am sure I can find more as well... there is tons of info about this out there.  Hardly any studies were done on men, however.
Of course if one already has severe arthritis or osteoporosis they may be limited in what is actually safe, and/or may have to start out very slow, with very little or no impact (like the stair climber) and gradually work up to more intensity/impact.


----------



## mccindy

It's still much better to build bone density by using stronger weight-bearing activity like actual weight lifting and stair climbing.  I'm not disputing your studies, just saying that the more weight, and the more resistance, the better the results.


----------



## kel

That study is of female athletes. One of the links you posted specifically states walking made no difference in bone mineral density.


----------



## zoeythecat

It states that if you just stroll along easily it doesn't do much good, and the study compared 2 groups of female athletes (which varied in the intensity of their exercise) to a sedentary population, but I am not on here to argue with you. In fact this stuff is public knowledge at this point... there are public service announcements all over TV about it... even on channels like nick jr. etc., targeting younger people and parents because being active at a young age can prevent problems later... I just saw one last night where a young boy called his elderly grandmother on the phone asking to go for a walk, which then went on to explain that regular physical activity of this kind can prevent bone loss later in life. like I said a hundred times... information is everywhere out there... I don't know why you are so combative and hostile, but to each his/her own.  What makes you such an expert anyway?  I would think as a forum monitor you would be a little more knowledgeable... and a word of advice... read more closely and pay more attention to detail before you argue.  I'm going out for a 3 mile run right now!


----------



## zoeythecat

mccindy said:


> It's still much better to build bone density by using stronger weight-bearing activity like actual weight lifting and stair climbing.  I'm not disputing your studies, just saying that the more weight, and the more resistance, the better the results.


weight lifting is fine, but it doesn't affect the hips and legs so much... except squats for example... and if you are doing weight training where you are sitting that gets the spine, shoulders arms, etc... the results are very specific to the exercise you are doing and the area it targets... so a variety of exercise is important.  Stair climbing is fine, but because it doesn't have the impact, it is not as effective as a preventative measure... however if you already have issues with arthritis, or bone loss, it is a great alternative because it is less wear and tear on already damaged cartilage.  The main area that most women experience bone loss is in the pelvic bone, and hip fractures are not uncommon in older women after accidentally slipping or falling, so this area is important to pay attention to, which is why I stated exercise like walking (fast walking... not strolling along) and jogging are good... just because the stair climbing wasn't mentioned doesn't mean I don't think its good... in fact I do it all winter during bad weather.


----------



## mccindy

When I refer to weight lifting, I mean a variety of the activity, not just sittin and using the arms to lift weights.  True weight training involves a variety of movements including squats, lunges, and using resistance machinery to move the legs and torso in ways that manipulate the large and small muscles of the lower back, buttocks and thighs in ways that will help strengthen the entire pelvic cradle and the hips, the bones that are most likely to break later in life.  If this type of weight training is started at a younger age and a higher intensity, it can greatly reduce the risk of bone density loss later in life.  If it is started at an older age and lower intensity, in can still precent further bone loss and even rebuild some bone density and prevent breakage.


----------



## SarahLou

I'm new to this forum and would just like to say that I've appreciated the comments made by Zoey as exercise is really important to me too and I believe it helps me fight my Crohns not just on a physical level but on a mental level too.  Every long-distance run I finish feels like a victory for me and a kick in the teeth to Crohns.  I've been a little disturbed by your comments Kel as you seem to be very argumentative and as a newbie, I find it off-putting that I could be entering a forum where I might be attacked for sharing something that someone else disagrees with.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi everyone, let's all take a step back and calm down.  No need for the discussion to become heated (although I am glad that everyone is so passionate about fitness!).

Zoey, I know you're relatively new to the forum and I do hope you stick around because I am sure you do have a lot of valuable information to contribute.  I think how this got started was that Kel was just asking for links.  When you state information as fact, just generally speaking and not specifically for this thread only, it's best to post a link backing up your information.  That's all, I don't believe he was attempting to be rude or hostile.

Kel, you do have a bit of a blunt writing style at times which may come across as being harsh or unsupportive (I know you're not unsupportive, but perhaps think about the way you word things in the future particularly around newer members).  I know you're also very knowledgeable about fitness and you've given me some good advice in the past and I know you're supportive, that just doesn't always come across in your very short posts like the ones directed at Zoey.

Can we all agree to get along?  We're all here for fitness and we're all fighting our own battles - let's not fight with each other too.    Sound good?


----------



## HiImSean

I've been on the forums for a while but haven't joined in discussions much but I'd like to change that. Since being diagnosed and surgery for Crohn's I've taken up running, did a few 5ks with my wife, and got back to my favorite sport, soccer, after a break during college. It helps keep my mind off things when I get stressed from life.


----------



## dave13

I got the o.k. from my surgeon and GI to start an exercise program.I checked out some gyms in my area and joined one.I went through the orientation last night.I've been thinking about this as my surgeries healed and finally did it.

I want to be proactive fighting crohn's.I'm not a join the gym kinda person to be honest.I'm hoping being around like minded people will motivate me.I asked what the busy/not busy times were and the less busy times suit my schedule.

My resection was an open surgery.I would be happy to here from anyone about strengthening my abdominals.

I've been walking and doing gentle yoga.Going to the gym is a big step for me.I figure I'll try 2-3 times a week to start.They also have a pool and sauna.There are a variety of cardio and yoga classes that are included as well.The facilities seem clean and kept up.I'll take it slow and see how it goes.

This should be interesting.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Sounds great Dave! As you say, take it slowly. You don't want to burn yourself out too soon and then dislike it and give up! Just set yourself a couple of times a week to begin with. You will be surprised to see how quickly you improve at first, and then that will give you the motivation to keep going! Are you thinking of focussing mostly on cardio or weights?


----------



## dave13

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Sounds great Dave! As you say, take it slowly. You don't want to burn yourself out too soon and then dislike it and give up! Just set yourself a couple of times a week to begin with. You will be surprised to see how quickly you improve at first, and then that will give you the motivation to keep going! Are you thinking of focussing mostly on cardio or weights?


I'm thinking weights to start off. An overall program using free weights and nautilus equipment.Start slow and go from there.I'll check out the cardio and yoga classes.There included with the membership.I'll hold off on them for now.Maybe once I get in a routine and things are going well I'll look into them.


----------



## chicky402

Hi everyone. This blog is very inspirational. I had my surgery at the end of January and my stomach muscles were cut into, as well as resectioning was done. I haven't worked out in quite sometime and I am so scared because I dont' know my limits. I still get sore at the end of each day so the thought of even lifting the slightest weight scare me. I think before I even think of hitting the gym I might ease into working out by doing slow walking on my treadmill. My question to everyone is does making your body stronger by working out help with CD flare ups? Help!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Chicky, good question.  I don't know if there have been any studies done about working out and the severity of flare-ups.  I can tell you anecdotally from personal experience, I was mildly flaring for the past year or so, and I continued exercising as often as I was able to.  I am not sure, but I like to think that keeping up with exercise helped keep my flare mild.  I was of course doing other things in an effort to keep the flare under control - medication, supplements, getting enough sleep, staying hydrated, etc.  I believe it was a combination of all those things that kept the flare from getting any worse.

There have been studies showing that exercise can help with chronic pain, particularly joint pain (I started exercising regularly in the first place because my physical therapist said it would help me immensely with my arthritis, and she was right).  Exercise also helps improve things like moods, depression, and stress levels, which all are important to manage with IBD.  So in those ways exercise has definitely helped me.  So again, I'm not sure if exercise has a direct effect on helping IBD, but it is beneficial in multiple related ways and personally it's done me tons of good.    I hope that helps?


----------



## Jim Gonsler

Just wanted to chime in on exercise.  I've had crohn's for over 40 years.  I've controlled it in large part because of regular exercise.  Having crohn's is stressful , no one will argue that fact.  Stress leads to flares.  However, exercise controls stress.  I'd say work out to where it makes you breathe hard.  Then you know it's doing some good.  Once those endorphines are released you get this great feeling of well-being that comes over you.  Stress just vanishes!  Obviously, you don't want to overdue it.  But many people I know usually don't come close to this point.  Stick with it and good luck!
Jim


----------



## dave13

I finally went to the gym.I've been twice this week and will try for every other day.I'm taking it slow.I'm already looking forward to next time.Never thought I'd say that!

I wanted to start last week but delayed it.Last Monday I started having pain under my resection scar.I ran my fingers along the scar and could feel a small bump under the scar.It really hurt.I called my surgeons office and talked with a nurse and described it to her.She said my sutures should be dissolved by now,but sometimes one does not and can cause pain. Without actually examining me she couldn't say for sure.I was paranoid I did something and it was a incisinal hernia.She said since the bump was hard and didn't push back in when I felt it,she felt it was a suture.I can still feel a small bump but the pain is gone.I guess she was right.

Anyone else have a similar issue with sutures?My resection was my first operation so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## devin.moyer

hello everybody. im hoping to get some good advice. as some of you may know from previous posts, i am in the military, and i just went through the process of being diagnosed. during that time, i was very constipated and my stomach pains were so intense that i couldn't do any physical training. it has been almost 3 months since i have done any intense physical training. i have FINALLY been cleared to start physical training again, but needless to say i have gained weight from not being able too. what i am looking for is a meal replacement protein shake to start taking after my lunch time workouts. i have heard that soft foods/liquid diets are good for people with crohn's, so that is another bonus. i want to find one that tastes ok (doesn't have to tastes great, just tolerable), high in protein, low-moderate in calories and carbs, and high in vitamins and minerals. any recommendations will be great. i also need to find something to eat for breakfast that i can take to morning PT with me and eat afterwards, as i do not go back home after morning PT. I was thinking hard boiled eggs and fruit, but i'm just wondering if anybody has any other suggestions on that topic as well.


----------



## aloe

A friend who knows a lot about nutrition told me recently to try a protein powder with chia seeds. She was suggesting chia seeds for digestion, but I can't eat seeds, so she was saying that would be a good format to get those. I haven't tried it myself yet, but just passing it along. 

Glad you're feeling better, and good luck with your training!


----------



## Beach bum

Hi devin , I don't know much about those protein shakes ect, but I imagine you would want to be careful which ones you have. If they are packed full of sugar ,  artificial sweeteners and other chemicals they could do much more harm than good. Have you looked into juicing or smoothies at all?

I would have thought eggs would be ok unless you are still a bit bunged up and I find a nice ripe banana is good for food on the go (the greener ones can give me tummy ache).
As for vitamins do you take any vit pills ?


----------



## hawkeye

SarahLou said:


> I had a colonoscopy last Thursday and it was after this that my Dr suggested Remicade because he had been unable to get the camera all the way to my lower intestine due to what he thought was severe inflammation.  I had a barium test today and though I'll see my GI Dr on Monday to talk about the next steps, the Dr today said it was a severe stricture causing the narrowing rather than inflammation. So I guess now I'm not sure what my GI is going to recommend.
> 
> I currently take pentasa and I  feel healthy but as I said before, my last two flare-ups have both happened when I've taken a break from running .... maybe that's because running is a natural stress-reliever?


How did the GI appointment go? Not being able to get the camera through sounds like my stricture that I had taken out a few weeks ago.


----------



## TexasCoach

dave13 said:


> I finally went to the gym.I've been twice this week and will try for every other day.I'm taking it slow.I'm already looking forward to next time.Never thought I'd say that!
> 
> I wanted to start last week but delayed it.Last Monday I started having pain under my resection scar.I ran my fingers along the scar and could feel a small bump under the scar.It really hurt.I called my surgeons office and talked with a nurse and described it to her.She said my sutures should be dissolved by now,but sometimes one does not and can cause pain. Without actually examining me she couldn't say for sure.I was paranoid I did something and it was a incisinal hernia.She said since the bump was hard and didn't push back in when I felt it,she felt it was a suture.I can still feel a small bump but the pain is gone.I guess she was right.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar issue with sutures?My resection was my first operation so I have nothing to compare it to.


Yeah I still have mine.


----------



## Eve

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if I can have some advice on exercise. I am still awaiting a diagnosis for suspected Crohn's - been in an out of hospital in January, cameras everywhere lol and although I'm feeling physically stronger than I have in a long time, I am still absolutely exhausted. I'd had Ferinject for anaemia, I can walk short distances but then I seem to hit a wall and feel completely drained of any energy for the rest of the day - feel sick, spasming in the right hand side under my rib cage, burning in my stomach (ulcer there) and generally feel awful. 

I want to up my exercise, for my mental health as much as my physical wellbeing. I also don't wanna put loads of weight on - one '''good''' thing to come from all this has been I've got some weight off.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Love to all,

Eve

x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Eve, welcome to the forum.  I'd say listen to your body - if it is asking for rest, give it rest.  With starting exercise, I'd take it very slowly and gently at first and continue listening to your body - if something hurts or your body doesn't respond well, then stop or try something else.  I'd suggest maybe starting with some gentle yoga.  There's a good thread here with a link to some very gentle yoga poses (see the 4th post in this thread):
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=28108

If that goes well then you could gradually increase the time/intensity of exercise that you're doing.  I wouldn't push it too much too fast though or you may just end up feeling a lot worse.  Good luck!


----------



## SarahLou

hawkeye said:


> How did the GI appointment go? Not being able to get the camera through sounds like my stricture that I had taken out a few weeks ago.


It's seems like a lot has happened since I posted that message about my GI appointment.  I ended up taking Imuran but had the most severe allergic reaction so was taken off of it and since then, I've spoken to my GI but mostly to let him know that I think he didn't take proper care of me.  During our conversation, he told me that my options were Humira, Surgery or Remicade and I simply haven't been back to him.

I've started taking Pentasa again and trying to be careful about what I eat.  I'm still running and generally feeling good so unless that changes, I'm not in a rush to try something new again because I had such a horrible time on the Imuran 

It sounds like you had surgery, how did that go? 

Sarah xx


----------



## hawkeye

SarahLou said:


> It sounds like you had surgery, how did that go?


Surgery went well, had o go back in with a blockage though. There is thread in the surgery forum http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=59203


----------



## Eve

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Hi Eve, welcome to the forum.  I'd say listen to your body - if it is asking for rest, give it rest.  With starting exercise, I'd take it very slowly and gently at first and continue listening to your body - if something hurts or your body doesn't respond well, then stop or try something else.  I'd suggest maybe starting with some gentle yoga.  There's a good thread here with a link to some very gentle yoga poses (see the 4th post in this thread):
> http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=28108
> 
> If that goes well then you could gradually increase the time/intensity of exercise that you're doing.  I wouldn't push it too much too fast though or you may just end up feeling a lot worse.  Good luck!


Hey Cat, thanks a lot for the advice/validation. It's just so frustrating. But at least I'm well enough to go for very short walks - I guess I'm surprised just how little I can manage and how exhausted I am after it. Monday I walked a grand total of half a mile round trip and I was flat out for the rest of the day! I'll definitely look into yoga, could be quite amusing considering how unbendy I am! x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Eve, I'm ridiculously un-flexible (inflexible?) too.  I can't touch my toes, most of the time I can barely touch my shins, ha ha.  So I can't do some of the more advanced yoga poses, and I prefer to do yoga in my home by myself (using a DVD or the Wii fit) rather than go embarass myself in an actual class in front of people.    But, I can do some yoga poses and they do seem to help, particularly with my arthritis.  So don't worry too much about not being very bendy, it hasn't been a major detriment in my experience and I've still gotten lots of benefits from yoga.


----------



## dave13

Hi Eve,I agree with Cat-a-Tonic.I feel yoga has great benefits.I have arthritis as well and a work injury in my L1-L3 area.I think you would be pleasantly surprised if you give it a try.

I figured I would give an update.I've been going to the gym 3 times a week now for a little over a month.I've been using the nautilus equipment and have enjoyed it.I take it slow and I push myself with in reason.I have been walking on the treadmill as well.I can walk outside now the weather is improving.

I am interested in using free weights and get away from the nautilus equipment.I talked with a trainer at the gym.I told her my medical history and told her I was interested in an overall program with emphasis on my core.We are going to meet next tuesday and I will see what she came up with.

I do feel better going to the gym.It makes me feel like I'm doing something to give CD a kick in the ass.Helps me emotionally.

I'm looking forward to seeing,and trying,the program she developed.I figure I will be more motivated to go the gym if I set goals for myself.I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

dave13 said:


> I do feel better going to the gym.It makes me feel like I'm doing something to give CD a kick in the ass.Helps me emotionally.


Yes, that's how I feel too!    I obviously take my meds and try to get enough sleep & avoid trigger foods and that kind of stuff, but that all feels somewhat passive.  Working out is the one thing I can do where I really feel like I'm actually physically fighting my illness.  It's a great feeling.  And yes, it helps me emotionally as well - it relieves so much stress and chases the depression away.  I almost always feel better both physically and mentally after a workout.


----------



## Shelleyskis

Hey hey!

Well my ski season ended and as a professional coach I had to step down from some of my responsibilities but now understand a bit better how to manage my energy levels and still deal with athletes. The big issue is always hydration when I'm active and altitude/glaciers where there are no bathrooms.

For those guys who recently started post about the gym, I too recently joined one and am going to try and get on my road bike soon...I'm still learning my limits though. I ran for an hour yesterday and have been just now recovering. I use free weights though and a Swiss ball which really help stabilize and use the minor muscle groups throughout the body and the core. 

Next week I'm going to start yoga. Is it strange to think that jumping off a small cliff on skis is less terrifying than a mat and room full of stretchy people? Lol. 

I just wanted to say though, as much as CD really sucks, it's nice to live life a little and get back into the world and I love this forum and the support it provides...it's been a great inspiration on those tough days!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

So as everyone can see, we now have our own fitness & exercise sub-forum!  Let's get the fitness talk going again!    Feel free to start your own threads or post in here.


----------



## theOcean

Strongly considering making my own thread now that I'm back to it this week!  And to keep me motivated to exercise more.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Can I join the club?  Jack really wants to start working out and I want to be a good example.  His goal is to build muscle and stamina in order to make the high school baseball team next year.  After not being able to do sports for most of this year he is really struggling.  And since he is finally growing and putting on weight he wants it to be muscle weight.  
I want to be a good example and get him in the habit of being healthy and exercising (plus get healthy myself)  I could definitely loose quite a few pounds but mainly just want to be healthy.
Wish us luck.


----------



## Cookie

Hi.  I am just now catching up with this thread and did not read the whole thing but want to join too.  I am an avid exerciser...running, strength training, yoga and anything physical.  I do all of these things mainly to keep myself feeling in control of my body and my situation.  Right now I am at a pretty big low.  I am in the midst of a really bad flare.  I try to exercise daily, but I feel like this thing is winning.  My energy levels are low. I have lost large amounts of weight and friends and family question weather I should be doing anything physical at all.  I am trying to taper off of prednisone and it is not going well.

It's a hard pill to swallow sometimes.  This time last year I was feeling on top of the world after completing my first full marathon. Now I am unable to run due to a stress fracture in my foot, likely due to extended use of prednisone.  I have been cycling and strength training, but, like I said, those things are even becoming a challenge.  Oh, how far I have fallen. Yesterday, for the first time in forever, I left work at 10 AM due to how bad I was feeling and spent the rest of the day in bed.  This made me feel even worse about things. Almost like giving up.

But today I made a vow to myself not to let Crohn's get the best of me. I know from past experience that I do better when I keep pushing.  Physical activity does so much for both my physical and mental well being.  Looking forward to giving and getting support from fellow crohnies!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

TheOcean, go for it!    Whatever helps keep you motivated is a good thing!

Jacqui, that's great that you're looking to make exercise a family venture.  And wanting to be healthy, that's the kind of goal that will make you stick to it.  I read a study awhile back that said that people who work out to lose weight, look good, etc - basically any superficial goal like that - people with that kind of goal are far less likely to stick to it than people who set goals about improving their health and taking care of their body.  So I'm sure you'll do great!  Do you have anything in mind as for how to start - are you thinking more cardio, or more strength-training?  Do you belong to a gym or do you plan to exercise at home/outdoors?

Cookie, don't push yourself too hard - in a flare particularly, you really need to listen to your body and give it rest when it needs it.  I know, it's frustrating to have to hold yourself back like that - I feel the same way when I have to take a rest day due to my body not cooperating with me.  Work out when you are able to, but recognize that your body needs rest to heal, too.  Try not to get too discouraged.  Once you get the flare more under control, hopefully you can then work back up to your previous level of fitness.


----------



## Jmrogers4

I was thinking more cardio for me  although I do need to do some strength training but Jack really wants to do strength training, I think he needs to do both but try convincing a teenage boy of that.  I've done a 4 mile hike in the foothills the last 3 weekends and I've convinced Jack to go with me on Sunday (since it's mother's day)  I think I should be able to convince him he needs to do cardio as well after that.  The first part of the hike is straight up hill for about a 1/2 mile and then just a gradual rise for the next mile and then another 1/2 mile up on steep switch backs.  I had to stop about 6 times the first time I did it and only had to stop twice last weekend.  
We did join a gym but with baseball practice/games for him the last couple of months  we really haven't gone.  Unfortunately baseball is just not steady exercise. But he has to be there an hour before the game so I usually try and walk before the game starts. There are tons of outdoor stuff to do around here maybe if I can get him doing cardio outside and weight lifting at the gym it would make it more fun?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Jacqui, that sounds like a good plan to me - during the warmer months I like doing cardio outside and weights in the gym too.  (During the winter I walk my dog outside but that's it, I do cardio on a machine indoors as it just gets too cold here to do much outside.)  If you have bicycles, going for a ride can be really fun.  Depending on how well his Crohn's is doing or how he's feeling on any given day, you may want to do bike rides through more urban areas so that bathrooms would be more easily accessable, and I'd also suggest that you bring extra water/sports drinks with in case he gets a bit dehydrated.  Hiking sounds like a good plan too, although again think about stuff like keeping hydrated and knowing where the bathrooms are (or if it's a situation where he'd have to go in the woods, bring TP or wet wipes with).

I guess the key to exercise, for me anyway, is to have fun.  I'm fortunate in that I love lifting weights!  It makes me feel really strong and healthy and awesome, I can be the opposite of sick girl for an hour or two in the gym when I'm lifting.    But anyway, if your son doesn't find hiking particularly fun, try to find something active that is more fun.  Tennis, frisbee, kayaking or canoeing, even something like hula hooping can burn a lot of calories and be a good source of cardio!  And if you live near a lake or river, sometimes you can rent a kayak or canoe, so you don't necessarily need to spend a bunch of money and buy one (full disclosure, I own a kayak and I love it).  I'm rambling again but try to see what cardio-type activities seem to get your son motivated.

I suppose I should also say, for both you and your son - start slowly and don't overdo it at first.  Not just for IBD'ers but for everyone, it's not a good idea to suddenly throw yourself into a hardcore exercise regime.  Start slowly, maybe short weightlifting sessions with light weights, bike rides around the neighborhood, half-hour canoe rentals, etc until you build yourself up.  Tell your son, he should listen to his body, and if something hurts then he should stop doing it.  I'm not sure if he has any EIMs, but for me I have arthritis and GERD, so I have to limit my abdominal exercises or my GERD will get angry, and I can't jog or my hip arthritis will give me terrible pains.  But I can ride my bike, do the elliptical at the gym, I can walk my dog just fine including on hilly hiking paths (sometimes walking hurts but jogging is far worse), I can kayak and I can lift heavy weights so long as I mostly avoid the abdominals machines.    So he should listen to his body, but once he knows what he can handle, it'll be okay to push himself a little bit too.

Yikes, sorry that was so long!  I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Cookie

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> TheOcean, go for it!
> Cookie, don't push yourself too hard - in a flare particularly, you really need to listen to your body and give it rest when it needs it.  I know, it's frustrating to have to hold yourself back like that - I feel the same way when I have to take a rest day due to my body not cooperating with me.  Work out when you are able to, but recognize that your body needs rest to heal, too.  Try not to get too discouraged.  Once you get the flare more under control, hopefully you can then work back up to your previous level of fitness.


I know. No worries. Just having one of those "screw Crohn's" kind of days.  I know my limitations well.  Yesterday was a major downer because my limitation was "zero", as in, I was able to do absolutely nothing. I needed to refresh my attitude...maybe I sounded a bit over zealous.  I do appreciate your caring!


----------



## dave13

My update goes along with these recent posts.

I just started working with free weights.I worked with a trainer for two separate one hour sessions.I had been using the nautilus equipment and going to free weights is almost like starting over again.I like the difference.

I like the program the trainer developed for me.She did a good job with my limitations considered.I had to omit one exercise because I need to wait a few more weeks,according to my surgeons nurse.It did cause me discomfort.

I guess it is up to me to do it on my own now.I am happy I am enjoying going to the gym.I was never a gym person...CD gives me extra motivation I guess.I feel the psychological benefits are equal to the actual physical benefits.

I'm taking it slow and doing what I can.I'm fortunate to go at a time when the gym isn't too busy,that helps motivate me.

I would recommend getting physical to any crohnie.I would urge being mindful of your limitations and start slow.It is something we can do to fight CD,but it should also be enjoyable.


----------



## SidS

What supplements do you guys use?


----------



## DeniseE

Thought I'd share what I've been doing on the exercise front since being diagnosed in December last year.

Before getting the 'gastro bug' that turned out to be Crohn's I was right into martial arts, pole dancing and walking. I had 10 days in hospital and as I didn't respond that well with prednisone, my GI put me onto infliximab.   I stopped exercising until mid-January (just after my 2nd infusion) when I felt I have recovered enough to try martial arts again - I was really nervous starting but got back into the swing of things pretty quickly.

In mid-February I joined a gym with people I work with and have been able to make it there 3 times a week on average. Exercising at lunchtime is the best option for me - I find I'm way too tired when I get home from work. I haven't been a gym member for years, but am really enjoying getting into the classes they offer. I started off slowly and have now started to increase what I'm doing. I've been able to pick up a lot of the core workout classes and also the Les Mills brand of classes (CX Works and Pump seem to suit me really well). I've found that the more cardio-based classes are a lot more of a challenge for me and I'm not that keen on doing burpees!

About 10 weeks ago I got back into the pole dancing and am almost back at the level that I was when I had to stop last year.

I find exercise is a great way for me to reduce my stress and am now getting much better at listening to my body - if I'm feeling tired I'll either have a day off or just do a light walk on the treadmill. I've also found that I don't have the energy for exercise in the few days after my infusion - I tend to catch up with friends for lunch on those days.

I had a bio-scan done on Friday which I'll get done every 2-3 months. I was really surprised and happy with the results - my BMI was in the normal range, my body fat percentage was quite low and my 'fitness score' was quite high. 

My goals for the year are to keep my BMI and body fat where they are and see if I can  increase my fitness score, to progress to the advanced level in pole dancing, to continue my martial arts training through winter (which is already proving to be a challenge with some of the frosty mornings) and to increase my cardio workouts.


----------



## kel

Jmrogers4 said:


> I was thinking more cardio for me  although I do need to do some strength training but Jack really wants to do strength training, I think he needs to do both but try convincing a teenage boy of that.  I've done a 4 mile hike in the foothills the last 3 weekends and I've convinced Jack to go with me on Sunday (since it's mother's day)  I think I should be able to convince him he needs to do cardio as well after that.  The first part of the hike is straight up hill for about a 1/2 mile and then just a gradual rise for the next mile and then another 1/2 mile up on steep switch backs.  I had to stop about 6 times the first time I did it and only had to stop twice last weekend.
> We did join a gym but with baseball practice/games for him the last couple of months  we really haven't gone.  Unfortunately baseball is just not steady exercise. But he has to be there an hour before the game so I usually try and walk before the game starts. There are tons of outdoor stuff to do around here maybe if I can get him doing cardio outside and weight lifting at the gym it would make it more fun?


Unless he is morbidly obese I would strongly suggest you let him focus on the strength training.


----------



## KyleB

I agree.


----------



## Mondowicked

I started swimming again a couple of weeks ago when I was on 30 mg of prednisone. I thought it would help with the insomnia. Haha. It was going well. I'd swim and take a recovery nap and be fine. Now I've dropped my way down to 20 mg and I'm back to not having any energy to swim. I started slow with only 30 mins of light swimming and/or just playing around in the water, but today I did 20 mins and I've been wiped for the whole day. I'm so tired of not doing anything active. I feel like there's something else behind this exercise fatigue. Does anyone have ideas for things that might need checking? My iron is low, but the doctor won't give me anymore infusions because my body just ignores it (anemia of chronic illness). I do take a multivitamin, vitamin d and sublingual B12 (which is a lifesaver), and I try to have milk or a good protein substance after my swims. I have the motivation right now of visiting the Grand Canyon in...oh wow..next month...that I want to get a bit into shape for, so I don't want to give up.


----------



## Lam123

How much sleep do u get at night? I find my sleep all messed up till I'm fully off of prednisone.


----------



## Tjbandek

I find exercising 5 days a week manageable. 20 minutes of cardio every day essential to regulate all organs. I did a bit of research to Australia national physical activity guidelines and 150 minutes a week helps me regulate everything. I do 6 hours roughly of weekly weights training which helps keep my muscles strong and fluid. Check a bit more about me here https://www.myanytimechallenge.com/p/entry/5371b69ee308b29a7b00000f#.U3MCmBYazCQ willing to give training advice to any of y'all who need it


----------



## Tjbandek

Lam did u slowly go off pred?


----------



## Mondowicked

Yes, sleep has been weird, but I seem to be getting enough of it on my non-workout days. I am dropping the prednisone 5mg every 5 days, which doesn't seem too fast. I'm just going to try to do what I can when I exercise and of course check in with my doctor about this on Friday.


----------



## Lam123

Tomorrow is my first day lowering the dose and slowly tapering off. I have been keeping a journal inorder to find out what foods are affecting me. So far, definitely onions. So I a slowly feeling better with the prednisone, extra sleep, and very careful with my diet.


----------



## Lam123

I am lowering prednisone by 5 mg every 7 days. I have been doing swimming and find it really helps. Hopefully in another week I ca get back to the gym. My knees are acting up as they usually do during a flare.


----------



## Carrie171087

Hi, sorry if this has already been discussed. I had anal 3 setons placed in January since then they have been healing (and if this sounds right) getting tucked into there new home! Does anyone have these (lovely ha!) And find a way to exercise without pulling or snagging them or them rubbing, digging in or the wound to sweep more. I tried swimming I was kinda told not to but from what I read on this forum people said they had, so I gave it a go it was very sore!! I walk a lot and if it's a warm day it especially get sore. I don't wanna waste money signing up to a contract to a gym if I can't ho or make my self poorly..

any advice wud b great. 
I carry a lot of weight round my tum thighs n bum, so as u can understand it's difficult to try work those areas out! 

Thanks in advance.xxx


----------



## hawkeye

Now that surgery is behind me I am trying to get out and walk for at least 30 minutes a day, sometimes 60 if the weather is good, working back up to doing a 5K in August . 
Doing a 3K walk tomorrow that is being held virtually   http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-b...-s-day-run-draws-worldwide-interest-1.2673190


----------



## idlebrain

@Carrie171087: Sorry to hear about the issues you are going through. There are lots of people, unfortunately, with similar concerns and grievances.

Try calmoseptine (or something similar) ointment before you walk or exercise to reduce some of the discomfort and potential damage due to skin chafing. 

Exercise in whichever form works for you (doesn't have to be always cardio) will be beneficial in more ways than one. So don't give up on it just yet. Gym is a good option as you will have access to different types of equipment and you can hopefully learn and find out about ones you can tolerate and sustain.


----------



## fastlane25

I'm 18 years old just graduated high school and with a lot of hard work and a little luck I got a baseball scholarship to go play college ball. Very excited I leave on the 29th! But I am worried to be living four hours away from home and with a dealing with a lot more stress from both school work and training for baseball. Never had to deal with  my crohns all by myself. I was just wondering if there were any college athletes on here that might have a few tips or anything?


----------



## Shelleyskis

fastlane25, 

Hi and congrats on your success!!!
 I'm not a college athlete but I used to be a world cup alpine coach and still coach while I go back to university.  Crohn's on the road really means to prep and watch the diet for me. I can't let my athletes down on the road so I'm very vigilant and don't experiment with food.  My recoveries are slower when I'm flying a lot (especially over to Europe) so I let my colleagues know and hydrate a ton for flights. 
  For you I would be very open with your coaches, your health is their priority and should be yours as well. Most will have no idea about the disease and there's a lot of bias and misunderstanding in Crohn's so assure them that you got to that level with the disease, so therefore,  you can definitely continue to perform and surpass your level with their support.  Even my colleagues had to have me spell that out for them occasionally .  

Best of luck!!!


----------



## fastlane25

I am currently trying to play college baseball while dealing with my crohns. Only been in school for a month and already had 2 flares! it makes it really hard because I have a coach who doesn't really care and a whole team of guys who just don't understand what I am going through. It has always been my dream to play college baseball, but this isn't how I imagined it. I have worked so hard to just get here I don't know how I can just give it up, but I cant keep going on this same path. it just doesn't seem worth it anymore. I don't know how to bring this up to my parents, but I needed to talk with someone about this. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## anmonk

Hi guys I am 23 years old. I was diagnosed with crohn's in 2012 subsequently I underwent intestinal resection surgery since the condition couldn't be controlled. I was normal until 2014 after which my systems started showing up, mostly I suffer from stricturing and obstruction. I was on remicade treatment which went considerable good. Now again I am having an horrible flare up with stricturing of descending colon, I underwent balloon dilation last week the doctor says this would give me relief for a while , due to this reason I had to defer an year from post graduation (biotechnology). I thought this is high time I must concentrate on my health before things go worse. 
Has anyone had intestinal stricturing or obstruction? ? Can anyone suggest me tips by which you can avoid obstruction? ? Lately , I have started cycling my energy level is good, but I am scared with the obstruction cause without reason it all starts and I must get hospitalised, I have already been in and out of hospital 3 times in last 2 weeks which is annoying! !


----------



## zoeythecat

It is damaging inflammation that causes the strictures, which are scar tissue left behind after flair ups, so in order to avoid accumulating too much of this scar tissue you have to keep the inflammation in check as much as possible.  If you are still having flair ups and/or inflammation that sometimes occurs with little or no symptoms in spite of trying different meds you may want to check into using some herbal remedies along with your meds as there are some that do reduce inflammation quite well. Of course you want to check with your doctor about the possibilities of drug interaction with your meds, and as a precaution use the herbal supplements several hours before or after taking any prescription meds to reduce the possibility of any adverse interaction between the two and because it may be unknown if one thing may interfere with the absorption of another.  I have recently been diagnosed with Crohn's after having problems most of my life (I am 47 yrs. old and for years was told I had IBS or "bad nerves" with no testing or diagnostic procedures whatsoever, even though I have a family history and was experiencing all the classic symptoms), and I have been using herbal remedies for quite some time because I knew I was not being properly diagnosed and really had no choice but to take matters into my own hands and do a lot of research to educate myself.  Some of the things that help me are boswellia serrata, aloe ( but be careful here.... it can cause diahrea), omega 3's, and vitamin D.  I have also used medical marijuana (ingesting, not smoking) as it has anti-inflammatory properties and is an immunosuppressant.  Although my new doctor has told me it is very obvious by the amount of damage that I have that I have had my condition for at least 30 years and there is extensive damage, these things have helped enough to at least enable me to remain productive and work on a regular basis. However, These things alone are not the answer to treating any IBD, but can be helpful in addition to traditional meds... just remember to talk to your doctor and do not discontinue any of the meds he/she prescribes without first discussing it.  I wish you well and hope this helps...  Also, exercise is really helpful... I notice a very negative change if I go even a day being inactive, so keep up the cycling


----------



## anmonk

Yeah zoeythecat, as you mentioned in your post my last CT scan showed severe inflammation of my desending colon and colonoscopy confirmed the stricturing in the same location. I have consulted a well known ayruvedic doctor lately who has suggested some medication's, though I was a bit skeptical about ayruveda I thought I'll give it a shot this time!! It's been over one month but there is no any evident change In my health, even my blood test inflammatory markers are elevated.  My doctor says ayruveda takes time to show it's effect. I am anyways continuing my cycling regime at least I feel good for cycling. I am a bit concerned though because stricturing is very painful and if it goes worse I may have to undergo a surgery again!!  Does alternative medicine really take a long time to show it's effect ??


----------



## zoeythecat

I would imagine that it would depend on the individual and the types of herbs or alternative medicine being used.  I went undiagnosed for most of my life... I had digestive issues starting around 5 or 6 yrs old and everyone said I was faking it because I didn't want to go to school and I couldn't possibly be sick because I didn't have a fever, then as I got older the doctors kept saying I must just have IBS and kept giving me meds that didn't work. Some also blamed it on "bad nerves" and said I needed to calm down ( I am the most laid back person ever. ridiculous.) Or they blamed it on female hormones (ignorant) even though I had a family history of both crohn's and colitis... and no diagnostic testing was ever done. They said they felt it wasn't necessary.  I finally got a doctor who listened to me (just a couple of months ago) and he was shocked by the colonoscopy and said he has never seen so much damage and does not understand how I have been living like this for so long as there is at least 30 years of damage done!  From March of 2009 -November 2011 I had an uncontrollable flair up so bad that I was going to the toilet every 45 minutes, more than 20x/day, passing huge amounts of blood and mucus, ended up in ER and was told it was just my gall bladder and if I had it out then I would be back to normal.  I didn't buy that and didn't have my gall bladder out.  I researched natural cures/remedies for gall bladder disease, and made dietary changes, which resulted in very slow, but worthy changes and after about 2yrs I no longer was having gall bladder attacks.  Ultrasounds confirmed incredible improvements, but they were slow.  As for the crohn's symptoms.. I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that I had either crohn's or UC long before diagnosis... I just knew... don't ask how.  Intuition I guess..  but left without a formal diagnosis I could not get proper treatment from a doctor so I had no choice but to take matters into my own hands and here is something shocking... The first thing I tried (because a family member talked me into it) was medical marijuana. I tried an edible form, and did it before bed when everyone else was asleep because I didn't know how it would affect me.  I fell asleep and woke up 12-14 hrs later ( I hadn't had more that 30 minutes of strait sleep in 2yrs because of running to the bathroom), then when I woke up and saw daylight I panicked and checked to see if I had an embarrassing accident in my sleep, which I did not.  I ran to the bathroom and had the first solid bowl movement in 2yrs, with very little blood or mucus at all.  That day I had about 6 bowl movements instead of over 20. After about a week I was down to 4 bowl movements/day, very little if any blood and no visible mucus. The pain slowly got better over about a month's time and it has worked wonders, however there was one potentially dangerous downfall... I finally got a doctor to agree to a colonoscopy back in 2013 and afterwards he told me "You have obviously had some type of colitis, but it is gone now.  There is no inflammation, but lots of strictures which are causing your symptoms" (the only symptom at that point was gas and bloating) and he sent me on my way feeling I didn't need treatment ( I didn't tell him I was using medical MJ because of the negative feelings so many have about it) so again I went without necessary treatment, probably because it worked so well to reduce inflammation.  When I discontinue its use it takes anywhere from2 weeks to a month before I seriously flair up and am right back to running to the bathroom every 30-40 minutes, not sleeping, not being able to work or leave my home, even trying to sleep on the floor next to the bathroom.  As far as dietary changes, they worked immediately to alleviate symptoms like gas, pain, and bloat, but I would not recommend my diet to anyone with these conditions because for some reason the things that help me hurt others and the diet that others typically follow for crohn's or colitis would practically kill me ( am a vegetarian, eat lots of raw fruit and veggies, and never get sick from them but meats, dairy and rice really do a number on me!).  As far as other herbs like the turmeric, Boswellia Serrata, vitamin D, and aloe... I have just started these things recently so I can not offer much feedback there as far as how long until they take effect, and have yet to figure out how much of each is necessary.  Since each person is so different in regards to triggers and response to different treatments I would imagine the outcome is very different for each individual.  I believe that any one thing alone probably will have limited benefits, but a combination of prescription meds complimented by herbal remedies and lifestyle changes offers the best hope, and also being as active as possible is beneficial, as being physically active does help digestion in general and has been shown to reduce colon cancer risk.  Trying out various alternative treatments and natural healing is something that they haven't studied much, so I consider it rather experimental at this point, but I am willing to experiment because after 37 years of suffering and not getting answers I figure I have nothing to lose but my colon... and it looks like that is gonna have to go sooner or later anyway, which could have been avoided had I been properly diagnosed and properly treated long ago before so much damage has been done.  Although the situation I am in sucks I consider it a learning experience, and therefor am willing to try things to see if they work at all simply out of curiosity and because I have basically lost faith and trust in doctors after what I have been through. I just hope and wish these things may someday help others to avoid needless suffering, be more productive, and have a decent quality of life. I am sorry I cant really answer your question about how long different forms of alternative medicine takes to work, but it is definitely something to consider.  Although there is huge individual differenced in the way each person responds to different treatments, I will keep those who are interested or curious informed about the outcome of the various alternatives I am trying (and since my doctor is still doing some diagnostic testing I have yet to start any prescription drugs/treatment, so any positive changes would have to come from the alternatives I am trying)... but keep in mind, I am not a doctor and these things shouldn't replace the treatment your doctor is recommending.  Discuss them with your doctor as a complimentary treatment along with the traditional meds that you are being prescribed 
    Also, I have recently discontinues the medical MJ use because of the cost so we will see if all of the other things I have started doing will keep the typical full blown flair-ups I experience without it at bay.


----------



## anmonk

hi zoeythecat,
thank you for sharing your experience. Really sorry to hear all that you had to go through without no mistake of yours. I wonder even after advances in medical field why diagnosis of crohn's is still a major concern. I suffered with stomach aliments for 4 years till 2012 when finally i was diagnosed with crohn's and right away underwent intestinal surgery. I was having a feel that i am the one who was diagnosed after a long period of suffering, but after reading your experience i feel i have been diagnosed early before much damage to my colon. 
I definitely agree that every individual has his own symptoms and experiences. though the medical terminology for the disease is same, the kind of tolerance to food and medication is very different. Actually its surprising to know that you are able to tolerate raw vegetables which is very good to maintain your nutrient levels, I cannot tolerate them at all. I tolerate rice,boiled vegetables,meat broth well. 
I have deferred a year from academics which gives me a lot of time to concentrate on my health. i am patiently taking alternative medications along with my regular meds after consulting my GI i hope the results shows my soon. Just hoping for the best.
Once again thank you very much for sharing your experience it was really helpful. I wish you get the right medical support


----------



## carlbeggins

Love the idea of the group, just started getting back into the gym and some of these posts are the extra bit I need to motivate me.


----------



## Harper05

Hi all! I'm new to this thread. I had a synphcterotmy 8 weeks ago and I'm running a half in 2 months, I have been running here and there but not training yet. What's everyone's experience with running after surgerys?


----------



## JoeyJava

Hello, training is my life.

I first started in the gym at secondary school with the other fat kid instead of standing at the side in PE and I even loved it then. I lost the weight and became quite fit. Had to leave uni due to really bad food poisoning, so I got qualified in Gym Instructing, Personal Training and Exercise Referral. The latter is what I want to do with my life.

Haven't been physically capable for ages now but hopefully if I can get some help we can come back stronger than ever.

I was wondering, if I may, if colostomy bags etc. have any impact on cycling and resistance training?

All my love


----------



## Kat123

Hello Joey, I haven't got a stoma so I can't comment from personal experience, but there's a bloke in my cycling club who has one so I know it's possible! And check out this woman who has an ileostomy and is competing for GB as age group triathlete! http://www.sfh-tr.nhs.uk/index.php/...rld-championships-after-life-changing-surgery

I've definitely seen stories about people achieving great things in weight training world who have a stoma as well. 

My main issue has been perianal disease, which has been challenging at times to cycle, but in general I still manage to. I'm not doing so much at the moment due to another health problem, but I do what I can (Pilates and gentle cycling) and hope I will get back to training properly soon


----------



## JoeyJava

Wow what a great read!
It's so reassuring because I'd worried that somewhat bouncing movements may have added too much pressure to support the bag. 
For weightlifting the only potential problem I could see would be an work - I always have to go to the toilet halfway through my session and make sure to perform my ab work very shortly after so I don't accidentally wet myself (sorry if that's TMI) and also hardcore powerlifting like when people develop hernias. If that'd be a concern maybe use a belt for reassurance.

I'm glad to see your eagerness to return; we all have periods for whatever reason out of our control we're unable to train, but I strongly believe that having the right mindset is your greatest asset.

I remember after I sprained my ankle people were giving me dodgy looks. Like, even more than usual. Walking after breakfast and lunch, and training are part of my routine. The crutches were just annoying because stairs took twice as long to climb. Also shopping was a nightmare. On the plus side catapulting your bodyweight every time you take a step does wonders for the lat's. 

Best of luck with your recovery, I'm sure you'll come back blazing


----------



## Magnolia24

Inspired by all of you. I just got back from my first barre class after taking a break for a few weeks due to a flare.
Over the past couple months I had gotten into a pretty good routine of barre classes, stationary cycling at the gym, and some lifting. I was feeling really good...Like I was finally getting back into my body after years of feeling alienated from it because of this illness that made it feel like my body was my enemy, separate from myself. With this workout routine I was feeling more confident, strong, and grounded.
Then a few weeks ago my symptoms flared back up, and I didn't feel up for exercising..or doing much of anything. After a week or so of resting, I started going to restorative yoga classes...And today I went back to barre! I was a little nervous to go back after feeling so weak, and there were moments in class where I was frustrated that I did not feel as strong and capable as I did before the flare...But for the most part, I was surprised and happy about how strong I DID feel.


----------



## thike1966

Can't wait to  get out of this relapse and back to bicycling. I planned on riding Trail Ridge, 11,500 ft above seal level. There is a parallel fire road perfect for bicycles. From Estes Park to Grand Lake. A few days in Grand Lake playing and then back over the pass. I still want to do this in the late summer or fall. A long ways to go, either this summer or next, I have to keep this goal, I have to keep my sight on the future and not just on what I can't do now but what I will accomplish, without excuses.


----------



## cmack

That sounds like a heck of a fun trip. You have lots of fun to look forward to on that ride. Don't worry, you will ride that trail. I can already tell you will, just by your determination. I like your style.


----------



## CaptainCanada

First of all, I do not have Crohn's or IBS, but hoping to get some advice about fistulas, setons and cycling.

I have had a fistula for 5-6 years, periodic blockage, swelling and then drainage for 1-2 months followed by months symptom free.....then repeat.  Over time the symptom free periods getting shorter, and periods of drainage and irritation getting longer. 

Doc recommended 2 stage surgery with seton in place for 3-4 months followed by removal and closure (or something like that)?  So far I have coped without surgery and put it off for 4+ years, but feel it is time to deal with it.  

I am a cyclist, and have a cycling trip planned in September to Europe (60-100 km per day), and currently have surgery schedule to put in a seton in June which would mean it would be in place for my cycling trip.  Other option is to delay surgery until after the cycling trip.....I have lived with it for 5-6 years so what's another 5-6 months?  

If road cycling is manageable with a seton, I would prefer to get it done now and get on the road to recovery and eliminating the draining???

Thoughts, experiences, success stories or horror stories all welcome!


----------



## cmack

Setons and bikes didn't work for me. There may be new materials used now though, mine was like weed trimmer line. I would ask the doctors office, the receptionist may be able to ask the doctor a question for you. Good luck.


----------

